# Garf's progression thread --- Road to WR on megaminx+nxns



## Garf (Jul 26, 2021)

Day 1: I start by going onto the cubeskills website (developed by 2 time world champ Feliks himself). I already have an account, so I just go to the beginners area and start there. I begin by "learning" how to start a Rubik's cube, and days 2-5 will be me practicing what I have learned.


----------



## Garf (Jul 27, 2021)

Day two: I have decided just standard beginners method is too slow. So I optimized it a bit with fingertrick, color neutrality and better cross techniques, plus four look last layer.


----------



## Garf (Jul 31, 2021)

So it's been a while, but I have been practicing quite a bit with beginner's lookahead, 4LLL, and some F2L. I thought my brain was messed up this morning, but then I remembered I cleaned my cube and used MAX Command on the pieces. I will finish my lubing job, and crank some more solves.


----------



## Garf (Aug 2, 2021)

So I learned something today: the D2 flick is kinda hard to learn. You might mistaken it with Ring followed by middle, but the proper way to do it is Pinkie followed by ring, or ring followed by pinkie. I learned it from JPerm's fingertrick video.
Also, I am "learning" Pll. Got Edges, corners T, F, Ja and Jb. Need to finish up adjacent corner swap and move on to opposite corner swap.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 14, 2021)

That's nice.


----------



## Garf (Aug 18, 2021)

Been a while since an update, but I finished pll and started on some oll.
Also, I have been practicing look ahead a but more, and it is turning up nice.
Also, did a 5x5 average of 5.
Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-17
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 1:37.27
worst: 1:58.33

mean of 3
current: 1:54.51 (σ = 5.77)
best: 1:48.86 (σ = 10.39)

avg of 5
current: 1:52.40 (σ = 4.74)
best: 1:52.40 (σ = 4.74)

Average: 1:52.40 (σ = 4.74)
Mean: 1:50.56

Time List:
1. 1:37.27 R Uw R2 B' F' Lw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Lw Fw' B2 U2 Rw2 B' Lw' D F2 D' Lw' L' B Lw F' D Fw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 B F2 U Rw' Fw2 D' Bw B2 Rw R2 Fw F2 Uw2 B' Lw' D' Dw2 L B Rw U' R' Uw L R2 Dw' L2 Bw' Dw' L 
2. 1:51.99 F2 Uw D2 U B' U D' Bw' D2 Fw F Rw Bw' U2 F L2 Lw2 Dw' B' Fw Dw' D U Uw' R' D2 Rw B' U' Uw' Lw' Fw Bw2 L' B' Lw2 B' Fw2 Uw' B' Bw Dw L2 R' Dw R D Lw2 Bw2 U D2 Dw L2 D R2 U' B Lw R' U2 
3. 1:57.33 D' R' F Lw' B2 U' B Dw' U Rw2 Uw F L2 Lw Uw U L2 D2 Rw' Fw U Lw' U' Uw2 F' U2 D2 Fw' U2 Bw' U B2 Dw F' Uw' Fw2 D2 Lw' Fw' U' Lw2 B' U Uw2 B Dw' Rw F' Dw2 Fw L U2 F Lw2 D2 B' D R Uw Lw 
4. 1:47.87 Fw F2 B U2 F' Uw2 Dw2 D' Rw' Uw' Bw Uw F Dw2 Rw F L' Uw' F Lw' B' Lw U2 Lw Bw' Uw2 B Dw' Fw2 Bw2 D' L2 Lw2 Bw2 D2 L2 Fw' R' Bw2 D' Dw Lw B' Fw' D' Bw' B2 Fw L2 Rw' Fw' F' Dw D F' D Uw' R2 Rw' U' 
5. 1:58.33 Uw' D2 Dw2 B2 F R B' Dw2 Bw' Uw' R L2 Bw U2 Lw' F' Bw' L' Lw2 Fw Rw Bw Fw U2 Dw Uw2 Rw Fw2 F' Rw2 B2 Lw' L' B L2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw' R2 L U2 D Dw' Bw' B' D2 Rw Bw2 Fw Lw' Dw' Rw R' Bw R' Rw2 Lw' B2 D


----------



## Garf (Aug 18, 2021)

That last 5x5 solve had 2 look-ups. I was suprised with sub-2 average.
Yay for me.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 18, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> started on some oll


I'm also planning to start learning OLL now


----------



## Garf (Aug 28, 2021)

Okay, started on megaminx solving again. I want to be average sub-1 minute by the end of the year, and following that is 6x6 goal of sub-2 minutes and 7x7 goal of sub-4 minutes.


----------



## Garf (Sep 15, 2021)

Unexpected goal: to average under 2 seconds at 2x2.


----------



## Garf (Sep 15, 2021)

Basically full oll on 3x3, just learning better finger tricks for them algorithms


----------



## Garf (Sep 15, 2021)

Bruh, you have a problem for me phrasing it that way?


----------



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

Did the competition for 5x5.
Wait, hol' up, is that a sub-1:30 solve?

Yeah, I smashed my PB during that solve by 8 seconds.


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

Alright, many people say that the Yuxin Little Magic is horrible, and trash, and very slow… but today, I am creating this progression thread to break the world record… with a puzzle that may be a bit slow, but with what I believe has a big chance
(Maybe I am over-exaggerating, but whatever)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 22, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, many people say that the Yuxin Little Magic is horrible, and trash, and very slow… but today, I am creating this progression thread to break the world record… with a puzzle that may be a bit slow, but with what I believe has a big chance


By the time you're that fast everybody will be using the CH XMD Riptide [magnetic core/internal pieces] primary internals UV coated size changing 4x4 V2m (WB edition) and the YLM will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> By the time you're that fast everybody will be using the CH XMD Riptide [magnetic core/internal pieces] primary internals UV coated size changing 4x4 V2m (WB edition) and the YLM will be a thing of the past.


Dang, that’s harsh.
Look, if Yuxin ever makes a 2nd edition of the cube by the time I break a world record, then be it.


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 22, 2021)

Yuxin little magic isn't trash though.


----------



## CFOP2020 (Sep 22, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, many people say that the Yuxin Little Magic is horrible, and trash, and very slow… but today, I am creating this progression thread to break the world record… with a puzzle that may be a bit slow, but with what I believe has a big chance


What do you average right now? And are you going for WR Single or Avg?


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

CFOP2020 said:


> What do you average right now? And are you going for WR Single or Avg?


50-60 seconds. And I am going for average.

Which hasn't been broken for a little less than 2 years.


----------



## GodCubing (Sep 22, 2021)

Try learning the OBLBL method it is more efficient than Yau, or use Triforce which is also very efficient and ergonomic.


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

GodCubing said:


> Try learning the OBLBL method it is more efficient than Yau, or use Triforce which is also very efficient and ergonomic.


My goal is not to have good efficiency, but to have Max-Park level look-ahead and manage good ergonomics


----------



## qwr (Sep 22, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> 50-60 seconds. And I am going for average.


this time puts you on WR pace if you were in 2006-2008 against Erik and Matyas Kuti. But they were using far worse cubes.


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

Alright. What I will do is try practice better half center solutions and better 3-2-3 edge paring look-ahead, and maybe better first three cross piece look-ahead


----------



## LBr (Sep 22, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, many people say that the Yuxin Little Magic is horrible, and trash, and very slow… but today, I am creating this progression thread to break the world record… with a puzzle that may be a bit slow, but with what I believe has a big chance
> (Maybe I am over-exaggerating, but whatever)


is this a serious post???


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

LBr said:


> is this a serious post???


Yes, this is serious.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 22, 2021)

So this "road" hasn't actually been built yet? Maybe "road candidate" (like vaccine candidate) would be better?


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

> @Tony Fisher So this "road" hasn't actually been built yet? Maybe "road candidate" (like vaccine candidate) would be better?


Yeah. Or progression thread for getting the world record on a Yuxin Little Magic 4x4 M. Any tips on how I can get that fast on a budget puzzle, like modding or whatnot?



TheEpicCuber said:


> My goal is not to have good efficiency, but to have Max-Park level look-ahead and manage good ergonomics


Actually, I want to be efficient, but I can still use Yau and be efficient, not only in turning but rotations.


----------



## qwr (Sep 22, 2021)

Tony Fisher said:


> So this "road" hasn't actually been built yet? Maybe "road candidate" (like vaccine candidate) would be better?


I think it's still in the Highways Administration hypothetical proposal for the next 5 years stage.


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> I think it's still in the Highways Administration hypothetical proposal for the next 5 years stage.


5 YEARS?!?!?!?!? I don't think it'll take that long


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 22, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> 5 YEARS?!?!?!?!? I don't think it'll take that long


In 5 years the records are going to be so much lower set with cubes with much better hardware than now and you'll still be using a basic budget cube from 2019 that most people don't think is good. It will just get harder as records get faster.


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

That’s why I set it sooner


----------



## qwr (Sep 22, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> 5 YEARS?!?!?!?!? I don't think it'll take that long


Ah but you see public works projects operate on moving timelines. In 5 years it'll be another 10 years, and so on until people give up.


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

Well, if people can be able to break the world record average for 4x4, why can’t I?


----------



## ShadedCubing (Sep 23, 2021)

good luck!!!


----------



## qwr (Sep 23, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, if people can be able to break the world record average for 4x4, why can’t I?


Your name isn't Max Park or Sebastian Weyer


----------



## GodCubing (Sep 23, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yeah. Or progression thread for getting the world record on a Yuxin Little Magic 4x4 M. Any tips on how I can get that fast on a budget puzzle, like modding or whatnot?
> 
> 
> Actually, I want to be efficient, but I can still use Yau and be efficient, not only in turning but rotations.


1. Become Colin Burns and get WR on yuxin budget puzzle
2. Yau is not as efficient in moves or rotations, but do what make you happy

In 5 years the records are going to be so much lower set with cubes with much better hardware than now and you'll still be using a basic budget cube from 2019 that most people don't think is good. It will just get harder as records get faster.

Valk 3?


----------



## Garf (Sep 23, 2021)

GodCubing said:


> 1. Become Colin Burns and get WR on yuxin budget puzzle
> 2. Yau is not as efficient in moves or rotations, but do what make you happy
> 
> In 5 years the records are going to be so much lower set with cubes with much better hardware than now and you'll still be using a basic budget cube from 2019 that most people don't think is good. It will just get harder as records get faster.
> ...


Sure. Why not be Collin burns?
Also, what’s up with the valk?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 23, 2021)

GodCubing said:


> In 5 years the records are going to be so much lower set with cubes with much better hardware than now and you'll still be using a basic budget cube from 2019 that most people don't think is good. It will just get harder as records get faster.





TheCubingCuber347 said:


> In 5 years the records are going to be so much lower set with cubes with much better hardware than now and you'll still be using a basic budget cube from 2019 that most people don't think is good. It will just get harder as records get faster.



... Did you just... copy me word for word? Quality post I tell you


----------



## GodCubing (Sep 23, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> ... Did you just... copy me word for word? Quality post I tell you


I couldn't figure out how to reply twice in one message


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 23, 2021)

GodCubing said:


> I couldn't figure out how to reply twice in one message


Oh, now I get it. You were saying "Valk 3" to me, not TheEpicCuber.

The Valk 3m was never a budget cube. Qiyi was trying to make the best of the best for one of the fastest cubers. It wasn't something they tried to cut corners on and make a quick buck. 3x3's are way different than big cubes. You can use most 3x3's since the Valk and still get the same times, the same isn't true for bigger cubes where hardware has improved dramatically since 2019.

(If you want to reply to more than one message just press "Quote".


----------



## Garf (Sep 23, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Oh, now I get it. You were saying "Valk 3" to me, not TheEpicCuber.
> 
> The Valk 3m was never a budget cube. Qiyi was trying to make the best of the best for one of the fastest cubers. It wasn't something they tried to cut corners on and make a quick buck. 3x3's are way different than big cubes. You can use most 3x3's since the Valk and still get the same times, the same isn't true for bigger cubes where hardware has improved dramatically since 2019.
> 
> (If you want to reply to more than one message just press "Quote".


This is why I need to get sponsored by Yuxin. To get them to make the Tindal 4


----------



## GodCubing (Sep 24, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Oh, now I get it. You were saying "Valk 3" to me, not TheEpicCuber.
> 
> The Valk 3m was never a budget cube. Qiyi was trying to make the best of the best for one of the fastest cubers. It wasn't something they tried to cut corners on and make a quick buck. 3x3's are way different than big cubes. You can use most 3x3's since the Valk and still get the same times, the same isn't true for bigger cubes where hardware has improved dramatically since 2019.
> 
> (If you want to reply to more than one message just press "Quote".


Fair point


----------



## Garf (Sep 26, 2021)

Alright, since I don’t want anyone to be enemies with me, I change the thread title and my goal. I still want the world record average in an Ao5, just not only with the YLM 4x4


----------



## Garf (Sep 27, 2021)

Alright, my goal for this week’s competition is a sub-50 Ao5


----------



## Garf (Sep 28, 2021)

Aye! Sub 50 average! Let's go! Those scrambles were pretty easy for a Yau guy.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 28, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Aye! Sub 50 average! Let's go! Those scrambles were pretty easy for a Yau guy.


Nice!!!


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 28, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Aye! Sub 50 average! Let's go! Those scrambles were pretty easy for a Yau guy.


Yeesh


----------



## Garf (Sep 28, 2021)

Next weeks goal is to get a similar average.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 28, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Next weeks goal is to get a similar average.


Nice, good luck!


----------



## Garf (Oct 8, 2021)

Alright, so I have a plan to be able to solve 4x4 OLL in 1-2 steps:
1. Recognize the case (parity or non)
2 Step 1: Solve Oll, or do set-up case Step Two (if there is parity) solve parity, (then undo setup, if done.

Basically, I will need to be able to recognize 172 cases for Oll on 4x4. Here's how I worked it out:
I know some cross oll parity cases for 4x4 already. For L shapes and Line shapes, there are 3 possible edges that can flip before the L/Line case becomes a cross case; and 4 different cases for each dot oll case before it becomes a cross case. So (30*3) + (12*3) + (7*2) + (8*4) is equal to 172. Of course many cases will end up having the same case, so the number will go down. Maybe I just have to learn half of what I said if half, or a quarter, or whatever; is oll, and the rest is oll parity cases


----------



## Garf (Oct 8, 2021)

BTW: check out this background for cstimer:
Heck yeah...


----------



## Garf (Oct 9, 2021)

I am most likely getting the Yj MGC 4x4 tomorrow.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 9, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I am most likely getting the Yj MGC 4x4 tomorrow.


Yay YJ for the win!


----------



## Garf (Oct 9, 2021)

Cube at my house. Gonna check it out after Red Robin


----------



## Garf (Oct 11, 2021)

My thoughts on the YJ MGC 4x4:
- Pros: It is really fast, really stable, has amazing corner cutting.
-Cons: A bit loud.
Overall, definately worth the price. It gives me confidence in my solves.


----------



## Garf (Oct 13, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, so I have a plan to be able to solve 4x4 OLL in 1-2 steps:
> 1. Recognize the case (parity or non)
> 2 Step 1: Solve Oll, or do set-up case Step Two (if there is parity) solve parity, (then undo setup, if done.
> 
> ...


Actually, is it more important to be sufficient in 3-2-3 edge paring, or should I keep Oll parity optimization as a major goal?


----------



## Garf (Oct 17, 2021)

A long time since I have been on this thread. Just got a successful blind solve. Hand scramble, don’t know how long it took.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 4, 2021)

Did you break the world record yet?


----------



## Garf (Nov 4, 2021)

AJT17 said:


> Did you break the world record yet?


No


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> No


~when there have been no wca comps in almost the last two years nearby me~


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 6, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, so I have a plan to be able to solve 4x4 OLL in 1-2 steps:
> 1. Recognize the case (parity or non)
> 2 Step 1: Solve Oll, or do set-up case Step Two (if there is parity) solve parity, (then undo setup, if done.
> 
> ...


Aside from the 57 usual OLL cases, there are only 54 OLL cases that have OLL parity.

I don't know if anyone's got an up-to-date list of algs for those, but here's one by TDM.


----------



## Garf (Nov 14, 2021)

Yesterday my intended progression thread got moved to 2x2 help thread, so here is my progression thread.
Yesterday I started by going and learning some Cll algorithms for last layer. I know H and Sune now (and can recognize each case), and plan on learning Asune and T


----------



## Garf (Nov 15, 2021)

I posted this in my profile, but here it is, more public:
So, I am doing this exercise for Civil Air Patrol, where I practice goal setting. I made this example for cubing.
Dream: be the national record holder for 2x2 average.
Goal: Average sub-1 for 2x2
Steps(backwards, so end step to start step): Learn how to one-look>Learn full EG>Learn Eg-2, Eg-1, and Cll and get good at them.
Not exactly word from word, but I changed it to make more sense for a cubing progression


----------



## Garf (Nov 16, 2021)

U cases learned. Know Anti sune, sune, T, H, and U in total. I can also recognize each case and execute the right algorithm.


----------



## Garf (Nov 17, 2021)

Okay, all Clls learned, but I want to go through and make sure I am comfortable in knowing them all.


----------



## Garf (Nov 18, 2021)

Here is a video on my cubing progression.




And yes, I titled it under #RTWR


----------



## Garf (Nov 21, 2021)

My YJ MGC just broke… I hate this!!! Why does this happen to me? Every puzzle I actually start to like… breaks!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 21, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> My YJ MGC just broke… I hate this!!! Why does this happen to me? Every puzzle I actually start to like… breaks!


That's a big disappointment.

If your 3x3 ever gives out you can always try the MS, it's never let me down, it's never gave me up, it's never ran around or deserted me

It will never make you cry
never gonna say goodbye
never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

I've used the MS for so long
Your hearts been aching but your to shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the cube and we're gonna main it
And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're to BLD to see

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 21, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> That's a big disappointment.
> 
> If your 3x3 ever gives out you can always try the MS, it's never let me down, it's never gave me up, it's never ran around or deserted me
> 
> ...


Most musical post ever


----------



## Garf (Nov 26, 2021)

Okay, never thought I’d ever say this, but since all my main cube puzzles have been breaking lately, I have decided that I will practice skewb, square-1, Megaminx, and pyraminx, starting with square-1.


----------



## Garf (Nov 27, 2021)

My main non-cube WCA events


----------



## Garf (Nov 28, 2021)

I have no idea why THIS channel isn’t more commonly known: https://youtube.com/c/CubeMasterYT
Subscribe to Cube Master! Great square-1 tutorials, plus some other events.


----------



## Garf (Nov 30, 2021)

Currently, I am learning full cube shape for square-1. Lots of cases, but they are basically one-two-three movers into cases I already know.


----------



## Garf (Nov 30, 2021)

PB for square 1! Sub 20 baby, let's go!
18.07 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ @2021-11-30 08:00:48
BTW, I checked the scramble for a misscramble, everything is legit.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 30, 2021)

congrats


----------



## Garf (Nov 30, 2021)

What the flip?

WHAT THE FLIP? This is how good I become after practicing for a week?


----------



## BradyLawrence (Nov 30, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> ~when there have been no wca comps in almost the last two years nearby me~


same, but i got one now this Sunday  got back into cubing just because comps are starting to come back


----------



## Garf (Dec 3, 2021)

New 2x2… plus I managed to glue the piece back together.


----------



## Garf (Dec 4, 2021)

A math teacher at my school is letting me borrow her original Dayan Guhong V1. It turns so well.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 4, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> A math teacher at my school is letting me borrow her original Dayan Guhong V1. It turns so well.


A math teacher?


----------



## Garf (Dec 4, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> A math teacher?


Yes, a math teacher.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 4, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yes, a math teacher.


You have to be good at math to be good at the cube so of course.


----------



## Garf (Dec 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> You have to be good at math to be good at the cube so of course.


Naw, she was a coach for a Rubik’s cube team some time ago. She and her team would go to local comps and use cubes to compete with the other cubers. Each competition was sponsored by Rubik’s, so only Rubik’s branded puzzles were allowed. However, she also had a Guhong V1 from back some time.


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 4, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Naw, she was a coach for a Rubik’s cube team some time ago. She and her team would go to local comps and use cubes to compete with the other cubers. Each competition was sponsored by Rubik’s, so only Rubik’s branded puzzles were allowed. However, she also had a Guhong V1 from back some time.


Coolest maths teacher to ever exist.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 5, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Coolest maths teacher to ever exist.


True. I wished I had one like her.


TheEpicCuber said:


> Yes, a math teacher.


Wow!


----------



## Garf (Dec 6, 2021)

Cubing challenge for myself: I teach someone how to solve a cube under 1 minute within a week with the help of J perms videos.
What I mean is that I have a friend who can solve a cube in a minute using the beginners method that J perm used for his tutorial. So I can use this info to show that friend how to average under one minute.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 6, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Naw, she was a coach for a Rubik’s cube team some time ago. She and her team would go to local comps and use cubes to compete with the other cubers. Each competition was sponsored by Rubik’s, so only Rubik’s branded puzzles were allowed. However, she also had a Guhong V1 from back some time.


Wow, I wish I had a math teacher like that!


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2021)

Average of sub-3 in 6x6 using redux in the forum competition.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 8, 2021)

What do you average on 3x3 right now?


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> What do you average on 3x3 right now?


Sub 15 on white and yellow crosses, sub 20 on other cross colors.


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2021)

Okay, so it looks like I average sub-4:30 on 7x7 if I slow down on the edges and look-ahead, and keep fluidity going throughout the whole solve. Sub-4 will be easy to achieve once I solve the centers even faster.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 9, 2021)

Incredible!


----------



## Garf (Dec 11, 2021)

I am trying to get more successful 3BLD solves, so I am in the process of creating making some cards to make memo a bit easier.
https://quizlet.com/498293643/letter-pairs-for-3bld-flash-cards/?i=2nw10k&x=1jqY
I know there are a lot of letter pairs, and table won’t do the trick. This could also be useful for whenever I learn 3-style for edges and corners.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 11, 2021)

Ooh Quizlet, I've been wanting to make those for my practice, too!


----------



## Garf (Dec 14, 2021)

So I was just doing a 3-BLD solve. I had a memo of “A TIde got a PB then SUbbed to Meek(Q)” but I did NC, which I had memorized for the edges. Thank god for image memorization.


----------



## Garf (Dec 18, 2021)

some delicious decorations


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 18, 2021)

Funnn


----------



## Garf (Dec 21, 2021)

What the fluff...








08.43s Speedsolving solve by Anthony Tindal on Cubeast






cbst.link




sub-9 pll skip.


----------



## Garf (Dec 23, 2021)

I am planning to go live for a board game.
Edit: not live but play a single-person board game about breaking out of Alcatraz.
Edit(again): take back what I said being live. It will be a multiple-part video that goes through the play through of a game.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 23, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I am planning to go live for a board game.
> Edit: not live but play a single-person board game about breaking out of Alcatraz.


Live as in alive or live as in livestream?


----------



## Garf (Dec 23, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Live as in alive or live as in a livestream?


No livestream, but a multi-part stage of videos.


----------



## Garf (Dec 24, 2021)

1. Yo, sorry about the delay for the multi-part series for “Break-In to Alcatraz”. I tried starting part-1 yesterday for the game, but my sister ruined the recording.
2. Could someone explain the process of making good lube for cubes? @a small kitten, you out there?


----------



## Garf (Dec 30, 2021)

Okay, so I got a lot of money for Christmas, so I plan on buying a lot of lube, plus plan on trying the new RS3M and Meilong 3x3 M. The lubes include:
Angstrom Dignatas and Gravitas
Weight one and five
Dmn-37, Mystic, and lubicle 1.
Plus a blindfold to help with blind solving.


----------



## Garf (Dec 30, 2021)

Modified my order to have extra YJ yuhu parts to switch the grey to black


----------



## Garf (Dec 31, 2021)

Dang… new PB for 7x7


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 31, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> View attachment 18100View attachment 18101View attachment 18102View attachment 18103
> some delicious decorations



Wait, this is like a blog post lol. Nice though!


----------



## Garf (Dec 31, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Wait, this is like a blog post lol. Nice though!


Never thought of it that way. Family was just making stuff from chocolate grams and cookies


----------



## Garf (Jan 10, 2022)

Screencastify







watch.screencastify.com




Friday Night Funkin', Tankman Week 7. If you want, see what the score is. Probably low 2 hundred thousand.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 10, 2022)

do you do 4x4? if so can i have some tips?


----------



## Garf (Jan 10, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> do you do 4x4? if so can i have some tips?


Sure, I have 4x4.


----------



## Garf (Jan 10, 2022)

Vs. Hypno's Lullaby (FNF)


A mod of Vs. Hypno's Lullaby (FNF) where Girlfriend rap-battle a creepy version of Hypno, a Pokemon, while trying to go out to look for Boyfriend in the dark. Vs. Hypno's Lullaby (FNF) is a mod for Friday Night Funkin' in which this time Girlfriend will have to sing against a dark and terrifying...




fridaynightfunkin.io




Okay, so Hypno's Lullaby is a mod of FNF based off the original Hypno Creepypasta. While girlfriend is trying to find Boyfriend, a hypo appears in front of her, trying to lure her into the woods.
They battle, and then hypno molts into this weird, head-waving creature, with the head detached from the body.
Then, you have won, and then this guy comes up and asked if you want a free videogame.
If you say yes, then it takes you to yet another battle againts a severed guy with his limbs chopped off, and no tongue.
My theory is that Boyfriend is fighting this weird, limbless person whilst girlfriend is fighting hypno.


----------



## Garf (Jan 12, 2022)

I don't know how, but in the competition for this week, I got two sub-10 solves. Never happened in a single average before.


----------



## CFOP INC (Jan 12, 2022)

What was the average.


----------



## Garf (Jan 12, 2022)

Pretty good, in my standards.


----------



## Garf (Jan 17, 2022)

I quit...
All sight events. I decided that I want to get good at the BLD events, since I barely know anything about them. This includes practicing:
3-BLD
4-BLD
5-BLD
(as a challenge, I know they are not official WCA events) 6-BLD and 7-BLD
3x3 Multi-BLD

I feel like when I actually get back into the sight events sometime in the future, I will forget most of the bad (and good) habits that I have formed, so I can go and start getting good at them without the bad habits weighing me down.


----------



## gsingh (Jan 17, 2022)

wait, 6 and 7 bld are in the wca now?


----------



## Garf (Jan 17, 2022)

gsingh said:


> wait, 6 and 7 bld are in the wca now?


Typo, sorry. Didn't mean to get your hopes up.


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 17, 2022)

gsingh said:


> wait, 6 and 7 bld are in the wca now?


Sadly no


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 17, 2022)

I have a feeling this will be a very brief journey, but I'll be the first to congratulate you if you manage to become world-class.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 18, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I quit...
> All sight events. I decided that I want to get good at the BLD events, since I barely know anything about them. This includes practicing:
> 3-BLD
> 4-BLD
> ...


Good luck improving with BLD events. Do let me know if you want to learn 5BLD and learn how to spam solves with it and get marginally better.


----------



## Garf (Jan 19, 2022)

Okay, I have the 5x5 method down, and I already have done quite a few 4-BLD before and failed. Now I just need the (gulp) guts to do a 5-BLD solve.
Also, I have a letter pair list for all the non-duplicates and plan to study them all and get good at using them. And I am implementing good habits for M2/OP, such as good fingertricks, fast execution, and finding ways to cancel set-ups for edges and corners, such as the I/S trick for edges, the parity edge swap, etc.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 19, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Okay, I have the 5x5 method down, and I already have done quite a few 4-BLD before and failed. Now I just need the (gulp) guts to do a 5-BLD solve.
> Also, I have a letter pair list for all the non-duplicates and plan to study them all and get good at using them. And I am implementing good habits for M2/OP, such as good fingertricks, fast execution, and finding ways to cancel set-ups for edges and corners, such as the I/S trick for edges, the parity edge swap, etc.


Just curious, why not grind 4 bld before you go onto 5 bld?


----------



## Garf (Jan 19, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Just curious, why not grind 4 bld before you go onto 5 bld?


I just wanted to know how to actually solve a 5x5 BLD. I am already grinding 3-bld and some of 4-bld


----------



## Garf (Jan 20, 2022)

For all: if you want a good speedcube... the Gan 11 M Pro is being sold on the cubicle for 44 dollars... better buy it before next Tuesday.


----------



## Garf (Jan 20, 2022)

Close solve to almost PB
RU was misoriented.
DNF(2:23.30) R2 D' R' D' B' D' F2 L' U R2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 Fw' Uw' @2022-01-20 14:22:27


----------



## Garf (Jan 21, 2022)

No... (Where I played FNF vs Whitty: https://www.snokido.com/game/vs-whitty)
So I figured out something for FNF vs Whitty full week. If you are playing "Ballistic" on hard and get to all the double keys, spam whatever press you have set as hard as possible and as consistent as possible for all keys. They will not read any mistakes and will not get you blue-balled. (credit to this video: 



)


----------



## Garf (Jan 22, 2022)

Me playing FNF vs Whitty:





Screencastify







watch.screencastify.com




As for cubing progression, I got some 3-BLD solves. No 4-bld success yet.
Oh yeah, I plan to get into some chess online. I have this Waypoint Foundation Chess Tournament. I am not participating since I am not ready, but I want to do it next year and have a chance to win 500 dollars.
That'll get me a good mat, timer, and 5x5+6x6. Prob some lube, too.


----------



## CFOP INC (Jan 22, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Oh yeah, I plan to get into some chess online.


I only am good enough to beat my family but I would like to get better.

Maybe we can have a match sometime.


----------



## Garf (Jan 24, 2022)

You know, instead of avoiding all the sight puzzle and try to reset them to a state where I can barely solve them, I should work to fix them and get good at them. So I will be working on the events I am trash in. Mainly pyraminx, skewb, square-1, and 3-bld.
I will hold off 4-BLD and 5-BLD until I get more confortable with all my letter pairs.
So my goals by the end of the year:
3-BLD: Full 3-style and sub-45. Main: RS3M 2021
Square-1: Advanced Cubeshape, Full CO, EO, CP, EP, and some CSP/PBL; and sub-15. Main: X-Man Volt Sq-1
Pyraminx: Whatever advanced method I can use to get fast, sub-5. Main: X-Man Bell Pyraminx
Skewb: Sarah's advanced and sub-4. MainL X-Main Wingey Skewb.


----------



## Garf (Jan 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You know, instead of avoiding all the sight puzzle and try to reset them to a state where I can barely solve them, I should work to fix them and get good at them. So I will be working on the events I am trash in. Mainly pyraminx, skewb, square-1, and 3-bld.
> I will hold off 4-BLD and 5-BLD until I get more confortable with all my letter pairs.
> So my goals by the end of the year:
> 3-BLD: Full 3-style and sub-45. Main: RS3M 2021
> ...


Literally 30 minutes after posting I get a PB in 3x3-BLD
1:36.79 D B2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' D2 L' R' U F2 U2 B L' U Fw Uw' @2022-01-23 20:57:13


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You know, instead of avoiding all the sight puzzle and try to reset them to a state where I can barely solve them, I should work to fix them and get good at them. So I will be working on the events I am trash in. Mainly pyraminx, skewb, square-1, and 3-bld.
> I will hold off 4-BLD and 5-BLD until I get more confortable with all my letter pairs.
> So my goals by the end of the year:
> 3-BLD: Full 3-style and sub-45. Main: RS3M 2021
> ...


Well that didn't last long, did it? Getting back into sight events already? 


Tip: Get the YLM Pyraminx, either get the Steven's edition or watch TC's video on setting it up, it's incredibly good in every way and it is very affordable. Of course the Bell is still very good so this isn't necessary but I think you would be blown away by the YLM.

The Wingy skewb isn't that great (any more) and you should just save up for the GAN, Enhanced UV is the best but it's $37 compared to non-UV of $30. It's up to you if you want that extra grip but if you're planning on sub-4 why not get the best out there? I've never tried the Standard version but I would imagine it isn't very controllable. The Wingy feels pretty cheap compared to the GAN and it has problems with popping (and some of them have corner popping issues that will make you quite skewb and hate the event like what happen to me)

Please get the MGC Square-1, it's more expensive than others but for $20 it's leagues ahead of any other Square-1 on the market and you'll find it so much easier to get faster. I just got back into Square-1 yesterday and managed to get bring my times down to sub-35 despite forgetting a bunch of algs. The YLM FM feels like a Rubik's compared to it and the Volt-V2 just doesn't hold up. Nearly every world-class solver (maybe all of them) have switched to this puzzle whichc really says a lot about it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 24, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Well that didn't last long, did it? Getting back into sight events already?
> 
> 
> Tip: Get the YLM Pyraminx, either get the Steven's edition or watch TC's video on setting it up, it's incredibly good in every way and it is very affordable. Of course the Bell is still very good so this isn't necessary but I think you would be blown away by the YLM.
> ...


The wingy is still pretty good. It isn't the best, but it's plenty good for sub 4


----------



## Garf (Jan 25, 2022)

Sub-19 PB for the Volt. Averge 30-40 seconds, so you know this is a good scramble.
18.16 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ @2022-01-24 19:44:58


----------



## Garf (Jan 26, 2022)

Another FNF mod beat. FNF vs indie cross over (cuphead, undertale, BATIM)
(Link: https://www.snokido.com/game/indie-cross)
The hardest level was against bendy. The last verse is the hardest, because you have to really know when to/not hit notes. There are so many notes that if you hit, it darkens your screen. Sometimes, you can't really hit the colored notes because of just how many chances there are of hitting the bad notes. But I pulled in the score at the very end.


----------



## Garf (Jan 26, 2022)

So I have been learning some algs to help with Square-1. They include (in reverse order of steps, from EP to CS):
For EP

Ua and Ub for top and bottom.
Z and good H-perm (basically N/N, (1,0) then N/N again)
Parity alg for adjacent.
U perm parity algorithms (one for adjacent on bottom, one for opposite on bottom, no U/D inverse algorithms)
For CP 

J/J and N/N
J/N and N/J
L/J and J/L
N/L and L/N
For EO: nothing except adjacent case, 1 edge, and m2
For CO: practicing getting cases done in one look, no algs, really.
CS: intermediate cubeshape, like Scallop/Scallop and Scallop/kite.


----------



## Garf (Jan 27, 2022)

Tried beating the Holiday mod. The site crashed at the last song, lag was so bad.
Hello welcome back to strip mining with wisp season 1,904,589 episode 1,930,489,368,289


----------



## Garf (Jan 28, 2022)

Unless someone gives me a reason why I should get good at pyraminx, I am switching to 4x4.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 28, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Unless someone gives me a reason why I should get good at pyraminx, I am switching to 4x4.


Pyra is boring. You made the right choice


----------



## Garf (Jan 28, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Pyra is boring. You made the right choice


Yeah. I totally agree.

New cubing goals:
Skewb, 3-bld, Square 1: same as before. Learning new algs for square-1 and getting better at memo for 3-bld. I already know Sarah's intermediate for skewb and some advanced algs for the last 5 credges (what I call the centers of the skewb) so this should be good.
4x4: Sub 45 right now, have a goal of sub 38.
And one more event to top it off... (not pyraminx)
5x5? 6x6? 7x7? Mega? @CubableYT, what events are you practicing right now?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 28, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yeah. I totally agree.
> 
> New cubing goals:
> Skewb, 3-bld, Square 1: same as before. Learning new algs for square-1 and getting better at memo for 3-bld. I already know Sarah's intermediate for skewb and some advanced algs for the last 5 credges (what I call the centers of the skewb) so this should be good.
> ...


I have a comp tomorrow, so I'm practicing 3Bld and 2-4. After this I'm most likely going to stop practicing nxn's for a while and just do mega and kilo.


----------



## Garf (Jan 28, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I have a comp tomorrow, so I'm practicing 3Bld and 2-4. After this I'm most likely going to stop practicing nxn's for a while and just do mega and kilo.


Oh yeah... good luck!
As for my FNF progression, I tried out the new update for Funkin' Nights at Freddy's... kept failing on the Golden Freddy song. Those bad notes are hard to avoid. So much effort was involved trying to avoid them. Later today I will make a video of me playing Week Freddy + Week Bonnie.


----------



## Garf (Jan 29, 2022)

No way...
Yesterday I was doing some 7x7 solves when I got a sub-4 single. That solve was so good.
The time was 3:53.42, using a gen-3 stackmat timer.


----------



## Garf (Jan 29, 2022)

Alright, so I decided on the events I will practice:
3-BLD: hope to get several sub-2 solves with M2/OP before I switch to M2/3-style.
Squan: hope to learn advanced CS, good parity techniques. Sub-20
4x4: sub 35. Better lookahead with edges and whatnot.
7x7: sub-3:30. Get better at edges and centers
Mega: sub-1. Just hope to look ahead better
Skewb: Sarahs advanced, and one-looking skewb solves.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 29, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, so I decided on the events I will practice:
> 3-BLD: hope to get several sub-2 solves with M2/OP before I switch to M2/3-style.


Have you started learning 3-style for corners yet?


----------



## Garf (Jan 29, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Have you started learning 3-style for corners yet?


I know how the method works, but setting up to the commutators is a little challenging. I watched Jperm's video on 3-style corners several time, but there are so many categories.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 29, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I know how the method works, but setting up to the commutators is a little challenging. I watched Jperm's video on 3-style corners several time, but there are so many categories.


In his last video on BLD progression, Jack Cai recommended learning 3-style (corners) sooner than you might think, so that when you'll be pretty fast with OP, you'll have learnt (is this English? EDIT: yes it is, let's goooo) 3-style and you'll be ready to switch. This way you can learn it unhurriedly.

I'm going to do so.


----------



## Garf (Jan 29, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> In his last video on BLD progression, Jack Cai recommended learning 3-style (corners) sooner than you might think, so that when you'll be pretty fast with OP, you'll have learnt (is this English? EDIT: yes it is, let's goooo) 3-style and you'll be ready to switch. This way you can learn it unhurriedly.
> 
> I'm going to do so.


Alright, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Garf (Feb 1, 2022)

Well, here is how my schedule will go to improve in cubing:
Week 0(this week): Square 1, mega and BLD
Week 1: 6,7, and 4.
Week 2: Skewb, mega, and BLD
Week 3: Squan, 6 and 7
Week 4: 4x4, Skewb and BLD
Week 5: Squan, Mega, and 6
Week 7: 7, 4 and skewb

Disclaimer: this just means what I will be improving in for events. This doesn't mean I will not practice the other events not correlating to the appropriate, it means I will focus on improvement for what I need to work on. So I might do other events to retain memory for fingertricks/skills I have learned/ etc.

This weeks goals:
Squan: learn CS algs for cases that I have trouble solving under 5 seconds. Meaning algs that I cannot execute to Scallop/Scallop or Scallop/Kite efficiently.
BLD: Better memo, more usage of letter pairs, and understanding 3-style corners better
Mega: just plain old lookahead and better solutions for F2L/S2L pairs.


----------



## Garf (Feb 2, 2022)

Wow... sub 1:20 average of 5+pb single for Megaminx.
1:12.17 1:18.92 (1:05.29) (1:22.58) 1:16.95
I wasn't using CSTimer, but a timer on my phone. Anyway, I calculated the average to be 1:16.04.
CS is getting easier for square 1, and almost forgot L/I and I/L case for EO on squan. Shows I need to drill the algs everyday.


----------



## Garf (Feb 2, 2022)

Jealousy alert...
MY FRIEND HAS A FRICKEN WUJI 7x7!!! HOW DOES HE GET ONE??? IT WENT OUT OF PRODUCTION A YEAR OR 2 AGO!!!
Not only that, but it is magnetic, too... It is sooo loose.


----------



## Garf (Feb 2, 2022)

So I have fixed my channel link. It lead to an error. But I figured out how to fix it. So if you want to take a look at it, then you can.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> So I have fixed my channel link. It lead to an error. But I figured out how to fix it. So if you want to take a look at it, then you can.


Sureeeeeeeeeeeeeee it led to an error. I didn't get an error when I clicked it earlier


don't click it guys plz


----------



## Garf (Feb 2, 2022)

Here is a picture of the puzzle. It has the Qiyi logo, and the pieces are magnetic. Definitely the Qiyi Wuji M. 90 dollars for a 7x7.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 2, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> View attachment 18605
> Here is a picture of the puzzle. It has the Qiyi logo, and the pieces are magnetic. Definitely the Qiyi Wuji M. 90 dollars for a 7x7.


I love Qiyi but $90... we're talking USD right? How does it compare to the MGC?


----------



## Garf (Feb 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I love Qiyi but $90... we're talking USD right? How does it compare to the MGC?


Yes, USD.
Here are my thoughts on both cubes:
MGC: puzzle is really smooth and stable, and corner cuts really well. Actually use cube for averages. 9/10, not a solid 10 because lubing issues
Wuji: puzzle is fast, but unstable and locks up a lot. 6/10
Get the MGC. It is not worth the price and set-up to make the Wuji good.


----------



## Garf (Feb 3, 2022)

So yesterday, my friend and I traded puzzles for the evening: I use the Wuji, and he uses the MGC.
Here is a brief review on my thoughts about the Qiyi Wuji (so far from me struggling to get good times on the puzzle)
The puzzle is really unstable. I cannot do a single T-Perm without the puzzle locking up on me.
The puzzle is really hard to tension. I just cannot find a setting that works for the puzzle. Too loose, it is unstable. Too tight, the puzzle loses is fluidity in the slices.
The puzzle has some great slice turns.
The price is 90 dollars when it was in stock at TC, making it extremely overpriced.

And my thoughts on the MGC (which I had gotten during the summer):
This puzzle is a lot more stable than the wuiji, making it easier to speedsolve.
Cornercutting is decent, and I am able to get a speed that I like.
Tensions are better.
AND the price is 35.

That's all I can say about the Wuji. It is an overpriced heap of junk, IMO. I know this cube was used to break the world record even before it was released onto the market, but the MGC is just better in turning, more stable, and blockier too, making it look nicer. Even my friend agreed that the MGC was better than the Wuji


----------



## Garf (Feb 4, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> So yesterday, my friend and I traded puzzles for the evening: I use the Wuji, and he uses the MGC.
> Here is a brief review on my thoughts about the Qiyi Wuji (so far from me struggling to get good times on the puzzle)
> The puzzle is really unstable. I cannot do a single T-Perm without the puzzle locking up on me.
> The puzzle is really hard to tension. I just cannot find a setting that works for the puzzle. Too loose, it is unstable. Too tight, the puzzle loses is fluidity in the slices.
> ...


Also, you can't even buy the puzzle on speedcubeshop of TC anymore, so there's that. CH or stock w/ no magnets.


----------



## Garf (Feb 4, 2022)

__





Screencastify







watch.screencastify.com




VS FNAF1 FNF Mod.
Stupid me, the video has no audio. I thought it would get included, but it isn't there. I used system audio, so maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Garf (Feb 7, 2022)

Okay, week two is here. Here were my goals for last week:
Squan: learn CS algs for cases that I have trouble solving under 5 seconds. Meaning algs that I cannot execute to Scallop/Scallop or Scallop/Kite efficiently.
BLD: Better memo, more usage of letter pairs, and understanding 3-style corners better
Mega: just plain old lookahead and better solutions for F2L/S2L pairs.

How I did:
For squan, I didn't do a lot of solves, but I want to keep pursuing the event, and get better.
BLD: The fear of failures are keeping me back from a lot of practice, but if I want to get better, I just have to get used to the fails.
Mega: managed a sub-1:10 single several times, many sub-1:20s, and a lot of sub-1:30s.

This weeks goals:
6x6 and 7x7: Get better with edge pairing, and a lot of slow solves. Sub 2:30/sub 4 minutes for 6/7
4x4: keep practicing better center-building. Sub-40
And maybe some 5x5: better center building techniques, and using good habits for the edges.
Also, if you want, you can use this sight to help save more money: joinhoney.com/ref/nfzzb85
Honey: for all of your buying needs at TC, SCS, and DP.


----------



## Garf (Feb 15, 2022)

Week 3! Sorry if I hadn't been posting much. I will try to keep yall updated on my progression and whether or not I break any PBS.
Last week's goals:
6x6 and 7x7: Get better with edge pairing, and a lot of slow solves. Sub 2:30/sub 4 minutes for 6/7
4x4: keep practicing better center-building. Sub-40
And maybe some 5x5: better center building techniques, and using good habits for the edges.

How I did:
6x6 and 7x7: I actually got a little fast on 6x6 with times around 2:50, but nothing else showed up. Also, got some sub-3 solves, and got an average of 5 with an average of around 3:53-3:55.
4x4: I slowed down, but that's because I was trying to enforce good techniques into my solves. Once I get better, then I will re-enforce the lookahead and get faster.
5x5: just something I wanted to do for fun.

So gotta keep practicing 6, 7, 4 and work this week.
Also, Imma change up how I will do cubing progression. On week will be skewb, mega, square-1, 5 and 3-bld, the other week will be 2-3-4-6-7.

This weeks goals:
skewb: get better with inspection. If anyone can tell me some tips, they would be highly appreciated.
mega: slow-sloving to help with look-ahead. A lot of my solves have recently threatened to go above 1:30 because of bad f2l lookahead. Any tips would be appreciated.
square-1: advanced cs. No avoiding it.
5: slow-solving to get better with look-ahead and fluidity.
3-bld: start of actually memorizing letter pairs for OP corners, and the start of learning 3-style corners.


----------



## Garf (Feb 17, 2022)

NO!!! I was trying to clean and lube my MGC 7x7... the outermost corner center on the white side... snapped.
I was just trying to put it in, Then it went into a weird angle and SNAP! there goes my cubes.
The saddest thing is I wasn't even trying to use force. The piece just went in at a weird angle before I snapped it.
I had gotten this puzzle back in June 2021, and it never did anything like this before.


----------



## Garf (Feb 22, 2022)

Alright, since my MGC 7x7 broke, I have a fear of solving it without it popping it.
Also, I feel like I was doing too many events. So I will limit it down to just 3 events:
Square 1, megaminx, and 3-bld.
Goals are the same as last week.


----------



## Garf (Feb 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> View attachment 18605
> Here is a picture of the puzzle. It has the Qiyi logo, and the pieces are magnetic. Definitely the Qiyi Wuji M. 90 dollars for a 7x7.


Wait, I just realized that this 7x7 is not the Wuji... it is the budget Dianshang 7x7 M. I seriously thought this was the wuji.
Okay, my jealousy has reduced by 100%


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 24, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your accident.


----------



## Garf (Feb 24, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident.


You're talking about the MGC 7, right?


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You're talking about the MGC 7, right?


The 7x7.


----------



## Garf (Feb 24, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> The 7x7.
> 
> View attachment 18728


Yeah, I managed to superglue the piece pack together. Good thing is that I rarely have to use the piece during my solves.


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 25, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yeah, I managed to superglue the piece pack together. Good thing is that I rarely have to use the piece during my solves.



Alright, take good care of your puzzles. I see people on YouTube throwing and thrashing their puzzles around, which is not very nice.


----------



## Garf (Mar 1, 2022)

New 3x3: the GAN 356 M.
This is my first ever personal GAN puzzle. @Cubable and I did a bit of a trade: A yushi v2 and a bell v2 for this puzzle, the Gan 356 M.
Here are my thoughts on the cube:
First turns, the puzzle was rough. But that was because of shipping. After some more usage, the puzzle began to smooth out and speed up. The tensions were weird, so I set them to some lighter tensions, and they work.
2-3 hours before this post, I wiped the lube from the puzzle, added my own angstrom set-up + max command in the core, broke the puzzle in, and now it feels good.
Pros:
-Smooth
-Stable
-Nice exterior plastic

Cons:
-Corner twists like crazy
-Corner-cutting is not the best
-Minimal spring adjustment features, probably have to buy some from TC.
Overall, I think the puzzle is good, but it isn't the best it could be. It might be my main for 3x3, but not for 3-bld.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 1, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> New 3x3: the GAN 356 M.
> This is my first ever personal GAN puzzle. @Cubable and I did a bit of a trade: A yushi v2 and a bell v2 for this puzzle, the Gan 356 M.
> Here are my thoughts on the cube:
> First turns, the puzzle was rough. But that was because of shipping. After some more usage, the puzzle began to smooth out and speed up. The tensions were weird, so I set them to some lighter tensions, and they work.
> ...


That's strange that it doesn't corner cut well, when I had it it would easily cut 50 and a line to line in reverse.


----------



## Garf (Mar 1, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> That's strange that it doesn't corner cut well, when I had it it would easily cut 50 and a line to line in reverse.


Well, I feel the reverse corner cutting is awesome. I had trouble with normal, though.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 1, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, I feel the reverse corner cutting is awesome. I had trouble with normal, though.


How does it compare with the GAN 11 M Pro, if you have one?


----------



## Garf (Mar 1, 2022)

Don't have one, but the 11 M pro is probably a lot lighter and has more stability. And has more adjustments.


----------



## Garf (Mar 1, 2022)

Alright, since it is March, and I promised to make a commitment to 3-style corners, here is what I plan to do this week:
-Review all the commutators and make sure I can do them intuitively
-Work on using 3-style in my solves
-Also, as you know it, better memo for corners. So creating and reviewing a letter pair sheet/cards.
I will work on 12 speed solves a day for 3-bld, and many slow solves to actually work on 3-styles. Also work on think-ahead.


----------



## Garf (Mar 3, 2022)

Megaminx AO5: 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-03
avg of 5: 1:18.50

Time List:
1. (1:26.07) R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

2. 1:22.86 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

3. 1:19.14 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

4. (1:09.67) R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

5. 1:13.49 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## Garf (Mar 4, 2022)

I haven't solved this yet, but for a roux solver who wants a PB: D2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 D F' D B F2 D' B R' B


----------



## Garf (Mar 4, 2022)

This was tough: 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-04
avg of 5: 9.79

Time List:
1. (9.67) D' R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U R F' D U' B' F' D L2 D' R' 
2. 9.79 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 B R F' L B R2 U' F' D F2 
3. (11.77) F L' U' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B R2 B2 U L2 F' R D U2 
4. 9.74 D2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 D F' D B F2 D' B R' B 
5. 9.83 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 F L' B2 R' B' D' L' F L2 D2


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 4, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, since it is March, and I promised to make a commitment to 3-style corners, here is what I plan to do this week:
> -Review all the commutators and make sure I can do them intuitively
> -Work on using 3-style in my solves
> -Also, as you know it, better memo for corners. So creating and reviewing a letter pair sheet/cards.
> I will work on 12 speed solves a day for 3-bld, and many slow solves to actually work on 3-styles. Also work on think-ahead.


Have you already memorized all the 3-style algs?


----------



## Garf (Mar 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Have you already memorized all the 3-style algs?


I know how to do most of them intuitively, but I want to speed-optimize them so that I can do them like how I do advanced F2L. Right now, it's like doing intuitive F2L.


----------



## Garf (Mar 5, 2022)

My 3-bld letter pairs: https://quizlet.com/675590608/flash-cards/
This will help me get good at using them in solves. Also the match is awesome


----------



## Garf (Mar 8, 2022)

New squan AO5 pb:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-08
avg of 5: 18.85

Time List:
1. 19.49 (-3,2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
2. 20.23 (3,-1)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
3. 16.84 (-5,-3)/ (0,6)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (6,-4) 
4. (26.61) (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ 
5. (14.64) (1,0)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/


----------



## Garf (Mar 8, 2022)

I plan to get really serious with BLD, and so I want a good cube for 3-bld. What should I get: the Moyu Weilong GTS3M or Dayan Tengyun V1? I use the RS3M maglev right now. I find that the cube is too fast, and no lubes can slow the cube down for long. I have wasted a lot of Gravitas on the RS3M 2021.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 8, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I plan to get really serious with BLD, and so I want a good cube for 3-bld. What should I get: the Moyu Weilong GTS3M or Dayan Tengyun V1? I use the RS3M maglev right now. I find that the cube is too fast, and no lubes can slow the cube down for long. I have wasted a lot of Gravitas on the RS3M 2021.


I would get the gts 3 m. Even though it is "old" it is a great cube, and can be slowed down a lot eaiser. I would also get some silicon lubricant, as it lasts longer in keeping the speed.


----------



## Garf (Mar 8, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I would get the gts 3 m. Even though it is "old" it is a great cube, and can be slowed down a lot eaiser. I would also get some silicon lubricant, as it lasts longer in keeping the speed.


Eh... I don't really care about speed, I just want a cube that will allow to get a full solve without unstability getting in the way.
Should I get the "Tommy Cherry's GTS3M", or just a standard GTS3M that I can set-up myself?


----------



## Garf (Mar 8, 2022)

Blind


----------



## Garf (Mar 8, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> View attachment 18831
> Blind


Can't wait to try the GTS3M. I wanted to try it ever since I heard of it. Now... I am getting a pro set-up for the puzzle.


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 8, 2022)

Splurging for that quick shipping? Nice.


----------



## Garf (Mar 8, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> Splurging for that quick shipping? Nice.


Usually go for free shipping, but this cube... naw, can't wait.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 8, 2022)

I _really _hope you aren't planning on using the diamond file to remove the ridges.


----------



## Garf (Mar 8, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I _really _hope you aren't planning on using the diamond file to remove the ridges.


Oh, heck no! I have other plans for it.


----------



## Garf (Mar 9, 2022)

Just started a new session for 3x3... promise you, this solve isn't cap.
7.93 D2 F' L B2 U2 L' D2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R U' B D2 F2 L' B2 @2022-03-08 20:47:51


----------



## Garf (Mar 16, 2022)

A friend of mine had some cups for cupstack... I was just expecting a set of 12 cups. He gave me:
46 cups.
2 bags, held part of the 46 cups.
2 mats
3 timers, 2 are gen-4 and 1 is gen-3. One gen-4 timer is still working, the other's batteries are dead.
I found that kinda cool. Now I don't need to buy a timer. And can practice and get good at cupstacking.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 16, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> A friend of mine had some cups for cupstack... I was just expecting a set of 12 cups. He gave me:
> 46 cups.
> 2 bags, held part of the 46 cups.
> 2 mats
> ...


If you want to sell the gen 3 or one of the gen 4's, I'll take it off your hands...


----------



## Garf (Mar 16, 2022)

SO, now I have the cups, I have some goals I want to have accomplished by the end of the month:
-Learn the imperial stack, or 3-cycle stack, and average sub-20.
-Get good at 3-3-3 and 3-6-3. Average sub-5 for 3-3-3 and sub-10 for 3-6-3.

As for goals in cubing:
-Sub-1 minute megaminx
-Sub-1:10 5x5
-Sub 1:30 average 3-bld.


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 16, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> -Learn the imperial stack, or 3-style stack, and average sub-20.


For a moment, I Imagined you doing 3-style commutators on the cups to move them


----------



## Garf (Mar 16, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> For a moment, I Imagined you doing 3-style commutators on the cups to move them


I misspoke, I meant 3-cycle.


----------



## Garf (Mar 19, 2022)

For some FNF progression: I played the newest update of FNAF-1... Bonnie and Foxy lagged me out the most, but somehow, with a school chromebook, I beat them.


----------



## Garf (Mar 21, 2022)

Some things on my wishlist that I am planning to buy in the future:
-Moyu Aosu WRM 4x4
-YJ MGC 5x5 + 6x6.
-Replacement part for YJ MGC 7x7.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 21, 2022)

what cubes do you currently use for 4-6?


----------



## Garf (Mar 21, 2022)

gsingh said:


> what cubes do you currently use for 4-6?


I used to use the MGC 4 and the Yushi 6x6 M, but I gave them away/sold them. As for 5x5, I use the Meilong M 5x5.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 21, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I used to use the MGC 4 and the Yushi 6x6 M, but I gave them away/sold them. As for 5x5, I use the Meilong M 5x5.


did you not like them?


----------



## Garf (Mar 21, 2022)

gsingh said:


> did you not like them?


It was the opposite: I loved them. But they popped a little too often for my liking, and I wasn't really improving. So that is part of the reason why I gave them away/sold them. The other reason is so that I could get a GTS3M.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 21, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> It was the opposite: I loved them. But they popped a little too often for my liking, and I wasn't really improving. So that is part of the reason why I gave them away/sold them. The other reason is so that I could get a GTS3M.


You have so many cubes lol. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Garf (Mar 21, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> You have so many cubes lol. Sounds like fun.


I have:
gts3m
gocube edge 3x3
meilong 5x5
x man volt square-1
yj mgc 2x2
and that is pretty much it.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 21, 2022)

what are you using the diamond file for?


----------



## Garf (Mar 22, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> what are you using the diamond file for?


I plan on modding a Yuxin Little Magic 4x4 to have less catches and have more of a flagship performance.


----------



## Garf (Mar 22, 2022)

Experiment: take a GTS3M, and put maglev/core-magnets in it. I should be able to take the RS3M core magnets and the Moyu Maglev Conversion kit from TC and mod my puzzle that way. But that'll be for another order.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 22, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Experiment: take a GTS3M, and put maglev/core-magnets in it. I should be able to take the RS3M core magnets and the Moyu Maglev Conversion kit from TC and mod my puzzle that way. But that'll be for another order.



Let us know how this experiment goes. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

Alright... sad news for all the bld solvers, but I am going to stop learning 3-style, and get better at 5x5 and Megaminx. I feel like I want to be OP in those events. That means Megaminx and 5x5 will be my main events now, as they are really the only events I can practice without getting stressed. That also mean learning things, like PLL for megaminx, and better solving habits for 5x5.
5x5 average: 1:25-1:35. Goal by end of year: Sub-1 minute. Method: Redux. Goal Method: Redux. Main: Meilong 5m. Goal Main: YJ MGC 5x5.
Megaminx average: 1:10-1:30. Goal by end of year: sub-50 or sub 1 minute. Method: Westlund. Goal Method: Westlund with total color neutrality. Main: YJ Yushi V2M. Goal Main: YJ Yushi V2 M.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

i dont know much about megaminx but good luck 
i bet you can get sub 1 5x5 by the end of the year
i averaged the same speed as you 1 month ago and now i got a 55 ao5 in this weeks comp


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i dont know much about megaminx but good luck
> i bet you can get sub 1 5x5 by the end of the year
> i averaged the same speed as you 1 month ago and now i got a 55 ao5 in this weeks comp


How did you get so fast?


----------



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> How did you get so fast?


i did WAY to many 5x5 solves. im talking like 5000 solves in the last month, mostly untimed. i did a lot of slow solves to help with look ahead and efficiency. and also watched example solves from top cubers
id be happy to give you tips if you like


----------



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

why angry @cuberswoop ?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 18905
> why angry @cuberswoop ?


He's mad about something.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

i have also angered da cuberswoop


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i have also angered da cuberswoop


Dirty light mode users these days. Tsk tsk.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Dirty light mode users these days. Tsk tsk.


oh


----------



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

if thats the case i have switched to dark mode


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright... sad news for all the bld solvers, but I am going to stop learning 3-style, and get better at 5x5 and Megaminx. I feel like I want to be OP in those events. That means Megaminx and 5x5 will be my main events now, as they are really the only events I can practice without getting stressed. That also mean learning things, like PLL for megaminx, and better solving habits for 5x5.


I had a feeling that wouldn't last very long.



TheEpicCuber said:


> Megaminx average: 1:10-1:30. Goal by end of year: sub-50 or sub 1 minute. Method: Westlund. Goal Method: Westlund with total color neutrality. Main: YJ Yushi V2M. Goal Main: YJ Yushi V2 M.


Good luck getting sub-50 on megaminx using a 6x6. No idea how you'll get there. You should get a Dayan Megaminx v2m.


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I had a feeling that wouldn't last very long.
> 
> 
> Good luck getting sub-50 on megaminx using a 6x6. No idea how you'll get there. You should get a Dayan Megaminx v2m.


I forget the name. *YUHU,* not Yushi. Have to remember that.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I had a feeling that wouldn't last very long.


lol
reminds me of the time he set out to break the 4x4 wr...then the 3bld wr
no offense @TheEpicCuber


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> lol
> reminds me of the time he set out to break the 4x4 wr...then the 3bld wr
> no offense @TheEpicCuber


None taken. In fact, the only reason why I said that in the first place was because I could not find my blindfold. WR challenge is back on, baby!


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> None taken. In fact, the only reason why I said that in the first place was because I could not find my blindfold. WR challenge is back on, baby!


By that, I meant stopping 3-style. I am still stopping it, but practice will not stop, though.


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

PB for 3-bld. Nice scramble.
1:08.85 U' R F2 L2 F D2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B' D L' U L' D L' R2 Rw2 Uw @2022-03-24 09:49:53

Also, slow solving megaminx and 5x5. Grind has been going well.


----------



## Garf (Mar 25, 2022)

FIRST PLACE FOR 800 Meter dash in Track and Field with a time of 2:22.24!!!


----------



## Garf (Mar 26, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> FIRST PLACE FOR 800 Meter dash in Track and Field with a time of 2:22.24!!!


That's a varsity letter right there.
As for cubing progression, I am working on something for megaminx LL, and big cube LL. When I get pretty far, I will tell you guys.


----------



## Garf (Apr 3, 2022)

Alright, you all know I average 12 seconds on 3x3... and never had been to a cubing comp. Well, in one month, that will be changing. Mothers Day, I will be going to Portland to my first ever comp! The only event is 3x3, so that'll be interesting. Who will be going?


----------



## Garf (Apr 7, 2022)

Any advice to averaging sub-10? I know full Oll and PLL, have decent F2L lookahead. Right now, I am working on less regrips, 2-side PLL recognition, and better look-ahead. AO12 video later in the afternoon.


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 7, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, you all know I average 12 seconds on 3x3... and never had been to a cubing comp. Well, in one month, that will be changing. Mothers Day, I will be going to Portland to my first ever comp! The only event is 3x3, so that'll be interesting. Who will be going?


Hope you do well in your first comp!


----------



## Garf (Apr 14, 2022)

So I haven´t updated this since last Thursday. But I have gotten a lot more sub-10 solves for 3x3. I traded a gocube for a celeritas mgc 6x6, so I am really excited to solve with that.
Any tips for inspecting cross+1? I have a REALLY hard time inspecting it. I am passed the stage of using it in easy cross solutions, but I find it hard to implement it into my speedsolves.


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 16, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> So I haven´t updated this since last Thursday. But I have gotten a lot more sub-10 solves for 3x3. I traded a gocube for a celeritas mgc 6x6, so I am really excited to solve with that.
> Any tips for inspecting cross+1? I have a REALLY hard time inspecting it. I am passed the stage of using it in easy cross solutions, but I find it hard to implement it into my speedsolves.


Whoa, nice progress. I'm not qualified to make a suggestion, but I've heard that practicing blockbuilding helps with xcrosses.


----------



## Garf (Apr 16, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Whoa, nice progress. I'm not qualified to make a suggestion, but I've heard that practicing blockbuilding helps with xcrosses.


That might work, but what I really want to do is know some good techniques in learning how to plan an addition F2L pair in inspection. If I can do that consistently, then I know that sub-10 will be an easier barrier to overcome.


----------



## Garf (Apr 19, 2022)

Hey, you all know that I like this game called Friday Night Funkin'... How would you all like me to post videos about the game, what it is like, how to play it, etc.?


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 19, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Hey, you all know that I like this game called Friday Night Funkin'... How would you all like me to post videos about the game, what it is like, how to play it, etc.?


As long as the video quality isn't like this:


----------



## Garf (Apr 19, 2022)

You might have to download it to view, but I did an AO5. Please tell me what I need to work on to continue my sub-10 solves.








IMG_0638.MOV







drive.google.com


----------



## Garf (Apr 19, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You might have to download it to view, but I did an AO5. Please tell me what I need to work on to continue my sub-10 solves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realized I forgot the scrambles and times. Here they are:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-19
avg of 5: 10.44

Time List:
1. 12.51 F2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F2 R B2 F D L2 D' U' F2 R2 B U R
2. 9.15 F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D R F L' F2 D R B F' U2
3. (9.11) U' D2 R2 B L2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 B L' F2 L' R2 B U' R D
4. (DNF(14.42)) B2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 B' R2 B' F' U2 F' U' R' B' U2 L' B U' R' F
5. 9.65 U2 B' D R' F D' F U2 B U F2 D R2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U'
I counted the 14.42 as a DNF, but tell me what you have thought
Also, I fixed the share settings on the video. So you all should be able to view the vid.


----------



## Garf (Apr 20, 2022)

Alright, so I am starting a new game: Baldi's Basics.
This got me interested into the game after I played the FNF mod about Baldi. So my new grind is simple: Beat the game normally with only answering the impossible questions wrong, and then answering EVERY question wrong once I can beat the game normally.


----------



## Garf (Apr 21, 2022)

Megaminx PB!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-21
single: 1:02.86

Time List:
1. 1:02.86 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## Garf (Apr 21, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Megaminx PB!
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-21
> single: 1:02.86
> 
> ...


Sub-1 coming soon. just need to focus on s2l/pll more.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 21, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Megaminx PB!
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-21
> single: 1:02.86
> 
> ...


recon? (Why did I say that nobody's nice enough to recon megaminx solves)

Nice single, what carried you through? Was it a lucky solve or did you just have exceptional lookahead? What are your average splits?


----------



## Garf (Apr 21, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> recon? (Why did I say that nobody's nice enough to recon megaminx solves)
> 
> Nice single, what carried you through? Was it a lucky solve or did you just have exceptional lookahead? What are your average splits?


On average, I get the cross done at 5-10 seconds, then finish F2L at the 25-30 second mark. I get S2L done at the 55-60 seconds mark. Then I finish OLL/PLL in 10-15 seconds, longer if I screw up PLL.
I guess what happened is that I pushed myself to turn just a little faster in F2L/S2L during that solve. I would say that the f2l/s2l was pretty normal, but for some reason decided to speed up. Maybe I have to speed up all the time to reach that sub-1:10 average.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 21, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Megaminx PB!
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-21
> single: 1:02.86
> 
> ...


im still averaging 2:00 lol. you are going to win


----------



## Garf (Apr 21, 2022)

gsingh said:


> im still averaging 2:00 lol. you are going to win


Remember, it's the average, not the single.


----------



## Garf (Apr 28, 2022)

I´ve finally done it: I beat Friday Night Funkin' Indie Cross mod!


----------



## Garf (May 2, 2022)

NO WAY!
6.41 solution
scramble: L U L2 F' L U B' U' B2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 L B2


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

I frickin did it! I broke the 1-minute barrier for a megaminx single!

Megaminx is my favorite event now!


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I frickin did it! I broke the 1-minute barrier for a megaminx single!
> View attachment 19159
> Megaminx is my favorite event now!


Just a quick story of my megaminx progression: in April of 2020, I got my first megaminx, the Shengshou megaminx. My first time was around 4:30. After a while, I stopped megaminx because the puzzle was starting to turn horribly.
In June of 2021, I got the YJ yuhu megaminx for 11 dollars on TC, since it was on a sale. A few days later I was sub-2 consistenly, close to sub-1:30. A couple of months later, and I got bored of the puzzle. I didn't get the times I wanted, I used a bad method of solving, and I was slow.
Fast forward to January, when I got that Angstrom lube and DNM. I cleaned the megaminx, used the set-up lubes, and broke it in. It felt amazing, and I was getting good times, encouraging me to solve faster and faster.
Then 4 months later, TODAY, I break the one barrier top megaminx solvers had trouble with: the sub-1. I bested it today.
Now, my goal is under 60 seconds consistenly. Thanks to YJ for making the Yuhu V2 M, @a small kitten for making it possible to get the cube at a good price, www.cubeskills.com for great tutorials, this guy, and you guys, the cubing community.


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

For anyone who needs this advice:
Do not think of a megaminx as a 3x3, but think of megaminx as a new puzzle.
Sure, you have cases similar to 3x3 on the megaminx, but you have more layers, so fewer restrictions are applied.
You could say that the puzzle is just a 3x3 with extended f2l. There are a lot of pairs. However, the megaminx is more like a 3x3 but with fewer restrictions, allowing you to get really efficient with F2L/S2L. But you also don't want to think about the cases as F2L cases. You don't want to spend time fumbling around, trying to get the corner and edge in the same layer. Instead, try to use 2-3 layers to get the pieces together, and then find a way to insert them efficiently that doesn't cost fingertricks and rotations.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 4, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> For anyone who needs this advice:
> Do not think of a megaminx as a 3x3, but think of megaminx as a new puzzle.
> Sure, you have cases similar to 3x3 on the megaminx, but you have more layers, so fewer restrictions are applied.
> You could say that the puzzle is just a 3x3 with extended f2l. There are a lot of pairs. However, the megaminx is more like a 3x3 but with fewer restrictions, allowing you to get really efficient with F2L/S2L. But you also don't want to think about the cases as F2L cases. You don't want to spend time fumbling around, trying to get the corner and edge in the same layer. Instead, try to use 2-3 layers to get the pieces together, and then find a way to insert them efficiently that doesn't cost fingertricks and rotations.


Dang, whenever I do mega I always can't find the edge or the corner and I have to look all over the cube to find it... a lot of times its in the back so I have to cube rotate to get it out. And my megaminx sucks so yeah.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 4, 2022)

what is FNF?


----------



## Timona (May 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Probably Friday Night Funkin', but I have no idea what that is.


It's a Rhythm game, looks fun, and has a ton of mods


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 4, 2022)

I thought he has mistyped DNF


----------



## Garf (May 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Probably Friday Night Funkin', but I have no idea what that is.


Imagine a mix bewteen a piano and Dance Dance Revolution.
www.snokido.com has Friday Night Funkin' and I am really good at the mods on them.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 4, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> and I am really good at the mods on them.


Wow you have to be the most humble person I know


----------



## Garf (May 9, 2022)

So, earlier today I competed in the Rose City First Timer's comp in Portland, Oregon. I had a lot of fun.
Thanks to @Kit Clement for organizing this comp!

anyway, let's go into how I did:

First Round:
Single: 12.27
Average: 14.32
Solves: 14.60 (12.27) 13.11 15.26 (19.80)
First time ever doing an AO5 in a competition, so don't make fun of me.

Second Round:
Single: 10.80
Average: 12.44
Solves: (15.84) 12.87 (10.80) 12.92 11.52
Pretty decent average, first solve was me still trying to get used to nerves, but the other solves were decent.

Third Round:
Single: 11.60
Average: 13.16
Solves: 12.33 13.09 (15.19) (11.60) 14.06
Last AO5 earned my 3rd place at the comp.

The podiums went Lucas Libed with a final 9.23 average, Bharadwaj Duggaraju with a 10.90 average, and me (Anthony Tindal) With a 13.16 average.


----------



## gsingh (May 9, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> So, earlier today I competed in the Rose City First Timer's comp in Portland, Oregon. I had a lot of fun.
> Thanks to @KiT Clements for organizing this comp!
> 
> anyway, let's go into how I did:
> ...


nice! i still haven't podiumed. maybe next time...


----------



## Garf (May 11, 2022)

Despite my mom being a non-cuber, she is really competitive and takes a look how other people compete compared to herself. And since I plan to go to the Spokane Summer 2022, I want to be the best in my abilities. So she took a look at the other people's records in averages and singles, and saw my times were double of the record holders. So she is encouraging me to get a lot of practice in.
3x3: get better at planning first pair in inspection by getting used to tracking corners, predicting corner positions, tracking edges, and putting it all together. I also want to improve my cross solutions, which I am using an advanced cross tutorial by J-perm and a cstimer session to practice each tip that he gives me.
3x3 OH: get better at turning the puzzle with my OH hand (left) and get better at cross starts.
3x3 BLD: learn full 3-style corners and be able to actively use it in solutions. Also be able to memo in less than 20 seconds.
There is 2x2 and 4x4, but I am not a big fan of those events, so I wont compete in them.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

Your mom is very supportive...
My dad won't let me buy new cubes, and my mom doesn't really like me cubing all day


----------



## Garf (May 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Your mom is very supportive...
> My dad won't let me buy new cubes, and my mom doesn't really like me cubing all day


Well, it's good to have a balance. I am a straight-A student in school, varsity on the track team for the 800m, and participate in a team-based/leadership organization called Civil Air Patrol.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 12, 2022)

Do you have a PB sheet?


----------



## Garf (May 12, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Do you have a PB sheet?


No. I should make one, though.


----------



## Garf (May 12, 2022)

PB sheet.
A lot of the PBs I forgot, so I went off with partial memory/speedsolving comp.
Check in my Signature, or here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZK7R-0iZt2bitT1cv1A-0xCg1xe0ghvA1KZh7RVOvB8/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## gsingh (May 12, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> PB sheet.
> A lot of the PBs I forgot, so I went off with partial memory/speedsolving comp.
> Check in my Signature, or here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZK7R-0iZt2bitT1cv1A-0xCg1xe0ghvA1KZh7RVOvB8/edit?usp=sharing


you want to learn full 3-style for megaminx?


----------



## Garf (May 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> you want to learn full 3-style for megaminx?
> View attachment 19286


Whoops. Just fixed. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Garf (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I also am, but my dad thinks cubing is a waste of time.


Show him a video of Max Park breaking the world record average with a 5.08 single. Then (try to, at least) explain how your goal is to get to that level, and (hopefully) how easier it is to learn new concepts since when you started your journey of speedcubing.


----------



## Garf (May 22, 2022)

This week, I will:
-Do a ton of Blind solving for 3x3. Learning 3-style for 3x3 corners
-3x3 and 3x3 OH: just going to do some solves in both as to stay at the level I want to be at.
-Order two RS3M 2020s, as they feel really good to me RN and I love the puzzles.


----------



## Garf (May 22, 2022)

Receation of Valk vs Felik's scene.




This was footage taken at the competition I went to, with Lucas on the main scene and me on the right.
Better footage of the scene:


----------



## Garf (May 28, 2022)

Goals: get good at 3-style corners (3-bld), planning first pair in inspection (3x3/3x3-OH), and getter starting grip with the 3x3 (3x3/3x3 OH)


----------



## Garf (May 31, 2022)

Anyone know some good example solves for M2/3-style? The method is rare, but I am trying to get better at 3-style so that I can get faster.


----------



## Garf (Jun 7, 2022)

Yo! So Saturday, I received a Dayan Tengyun M 3x3. It is decent, and I want to mess around with the cube some more.
But just 10 minutes ago... I was minding my own business, starting on my homework. Then my mom comes downstairs, rather suspiciously. She asks me if I noticed anything different. I said her shirt was new. She then turned around and showed me a QIYI MoFangGe cube bag. Not only that, but inside the bag was a shirt, socks, and GAN 11 M PRO!!!


----------



## gsingh (Jun 7, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Yo! So Saturday, I received a Dayan Tengyun M 3x3. It is decent, and I want to mess around with the cube some more.
> But just 10 minutes ago... I was minding my own business, starting on my homework. Then my mom comes downstairs, rather suspiciously. She asks me if I noticed anything different. I said her shirt was new. She then turned around and showed me a QIYI MoFangGe cube bag. Not only that, but inside the bag was a shirt, socks, and GAN 11 M PRO!!!


its a great cube, but try not too mess with the settings too much, especially the lube. it becomes really bad if you get the wrong settings. i loved it when i first got it, but then around 2 months ago i messed up the settings, and hated it until a few days ago, when i spent a few hours and tried a lot of settings. its now great. i recommend a mystic setup
also, is it uv or frosted?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 7, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Yo! So Saturday, I received a Dayan Tengyun M 3x3. It is decent, and I want to mess around with the cube some more.
> But just 10 minutes ago... I was minding my own business, starting on my homework. Then my mom comes downstairs, rather suspiciously. She asks me if I noticed anything different. I said her shirt was new. She then turned around and showed me a QIYI MoFangGe cube bag. Not only that, but inside the bag was a shirt, socks, and GAN 11 M PRO!!!


your mom is awesome!


----------



## Garf (Jun 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> its a great cube, but try not too mess with the settings too much, especially the lube. it becomes really bad if you get the wrong settings. i loved it when i first got it, but then around 2 months ago i messed up the settings, and hated it until a few days ago, when i spent a few hours and tried a lot of settings. its now great. i recommend a mystic setup
> also, is it uv or frosted?


Frosted. But I don't mind it too much.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 7, 2022)

how are you liking both cubes?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> how are you liking both cubes so far?


----------



## Garf (Jun 9, 2022)

They are pretty good. Both are enjoyable to use. Really light. I like the GAN more because the turning is just so unique.


----------



## Timona (Jun 18, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> I frickin did it! I broke the 1-minute barrier for a megaminx single!
> View attachment 19159
> Megaminx is my favorite event now!


How long have you been doing Megaminx?


----------



## Garf (Jun 19, 2022)

Timona said:


> How long have you been doing Megaminx?


Two years. My first was the shengshou (had that for a year), then got the Yuhu, then haven't switched then.


----------



## Garf (Jun 25, 2022)

An announcement to all of you: I am not going to the competition tomorrow. I didn't complete a deal with my mom, so yeah...


----------



## Garf (Jun 26, 2022)

Poggers, I got a 1:10 average and PB in the speedsolving comps! 59.73!!!


----------



## gsingh (Jun 26, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Poggers, I got a 1:10 average and PB in the speedsolving comps! 59.73!!!


megaminx?


----------



## Garf (Jun 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> megaminx?


Megaminx.


----------



## Garf (Jun 28, 2022)

Yo, pb in megaminx!
58.60 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2022-06-27 18:05:18
Lookahead was so smooth, last 2 stars+pairs were smooth, got lucky on LL, and almost screwed up on an A2- case


----------



## Garf (Jun 29, 2022)

"Yo, no way" - Anthony Tindal with a 57.00 megaminx solve.
57.00 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2022-06-28 20:40:42


----------



## Garf (Jun 29, 2022)

What my megaminx average looks like.


Spoiler: Mega times (You will not read all of them)



Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-28
solves/total: 58/58

single
best: 57.00
worst: 1:26.71

mean of 3
current: 1:05.50 (σ = 3.32)
best: 1:03.17 (σ = 5.52)

avg of 5
current: 1:07.02 (σ = 1.75)
best: 1:04.70 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 12
current: 1:07.95 (σ = 3.18)
best: 1:06.84 (σ = 3.58)

Average: 1:11.93 (σ = 5.33)
Mean: 1:11.95

Time List:
1. 1:26.71 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

2. 1:16.56 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

3. 1:08.37 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

4. 1:14.00 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

5. 1:14.07 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

6. 1:21.44 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

7. 1:08.53 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

8. 1:19.93 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

9. 1:16.91 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

10. 1:19.15 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

11. 1:19.99 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

12. 1:09.33 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

13. 1:20.84 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

14. 1:19.89 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

15. 1:12.89 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

16. 1:14.08 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

17. 1:11.33 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

18. 1:12.25 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

19. 1:13.01 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

20. 1:13.87 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

21. 1:25.90 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

22. 1:14.15 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

23. 1:16.29 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

24. 1:17.43 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

25. 1:07.06 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

26. 1:15.75 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

27. 58.60 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

28. 1:20.15 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

29. 1:09.38 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

30. 1:12.32 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

31. 1:05.59 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

32. 1:23.31 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

33. 1:11.43 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

34. 1:04.26 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

35. 1:04.68 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

36. 1:15.61 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

37. 1:10.45 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

38. 1:01.61 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

39. 1:20.18 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

40. 1:04.86 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

41. 1:07.64 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

42. 57.00 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

43. 1:06.63 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

44. 1:06.64 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

45. 1:13.73 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

46. 1:08.59 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

47. 1:05.67 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

48. 1:02.55 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

49. 1:19.07 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

50. 1:08.18 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

51. 1:09.26 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

52. 1:14.53 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

53. 1:08.79 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

54. 1:09.49 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

55. 1:06.80 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

56. 1:05.40 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

57. 1:02.23 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

58. 1:08.87 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 29, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> What my megaminx average looks like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mega times (You will not read all of them)
> ...


I read all of them.


----------



## Garf (Jun 29, 2022)

Come on 2nd solve of the day.
57.43 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2022-06-29 06:55:46
Oh yeah for the next couple of days I will be grinding megaminx. Just like how @gsingh ground down 5x5 solves.


----------



## Timona (Jun 29, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Come on 2nd solve of the day.
> 57.43 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
> R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
> R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
> ...


If you keep reducing your times, how am I supposed to get faster than you?


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 29, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Oh yeah for the next couple of days I will be grinding megaminx. Just like how @gsingh ground down 5x5 solves.


I hope you won't fake those times tho


----------



## Garf (Jun 29, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I hope you won't fake those times tho


I will not.
I could do some streaming on discord/twitch...


----------



## Garf (Jul 1, 2022)

Lol. I was kinda working on lookahead on megaminx on stackmat and got a 59.70.


----------



## Garf (Jul 2, 2022)

So I found this video for correctly slow-solving megaminx by Java Cuber.




Here is my gist out of it:
1. Megaminx is not a 3x3. There are a lot more efficiency in F2L and S2L than 3x3.
2. Pause before doing every pair you solve. That way, you are thinking of the best way to solve that case.
3. Again, Megaminx is not a 3x3. You solve better on megaminx than 3x3 because there are more layers and more ways to be efficient with solutions. slow solves=megaminx FMC.
4. Experiment with solutions, then use what works.
5. Watch a ton of megaminx example solves.
6. Practice. Practice. PRACTICE!!!


----------



## Garf (Jul 3, 2022)

One day. My parcel from @cubertime was ONE DAY OFF!
Now I have to go to the encampment with me thinking about the puzzles. Oh well.
Next week you will not hear from me, as I will be attending an encampment in Camp Riley, Oregon. No devices.
I will try to slow-solve megaminx whenever I can, though.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 3, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> One day. My parcel from @cubertime was ONE DAY OFF!
> Now I have to go to the encampment with me thinking about the puzzles. Oh well.
> Next week you will not hear from me, as I will be attending an encampment in Camp Riley, Oregon. No devices.
> I will try to slow-solve megaminx whenever I can, though.


You got the sponsorship stuff?? Cool


----------



## Garf (Jul 11, 2022)

Hi, everyone. I am back from my summer encampment. I had a lot of fun during it. Here is the breakdown:
1. I learned a lot through the classes, drilling and inspections that have occurred.
2. A lot, LOT of drill was performed, including stuff for marching, facing, etc.
3. I was a guide, which is a person who holds a special flag for your group. I became one because I was the best at drill.
4. Food was excellent.
5. I rode in a helicopter, rappling, went through an obstacle course, and played a mean Ultimate.

So now I am back, I have some goals:
1. Help clean my house.
2. Open the puzzles from Cubertime in a video.
3. Grind megaminx and 3-bld.


----------



## Garf (Jul 13, 2022)

Yo! Only day 2 with the Dayan Megaminx and I already broke my pb ao5 with an average of 58.70!!!


----------



## Garf (Jul 17, 2022)

I might have to update my chromebook soon! I want to get a new one so that I can have a shot at playing minecraft education edition with a little brother. Plus try to use Linux to run Java Edition.
On a more serious note, the Acer C720 Series is decent with a touchscreen, but it doesn't support chominium linux or the google play store. The one I want doesn't have touchscreen, but it has linux and google play. You win some; you lose some.

Now about my cubing progression:
I love megaminx, and it is the only event right now that I will progressively improve in. My times have risen for some reason by 3 seconds. So now I am 1:05-1:10, occasionally times above 1:10 when I am unfocused/not warmed up. I am working on full-pll, better F2L/S2L lookahead, and getting a black side on my Dayan, as I don't have the appropriate pieces for that just yet.
I might also get some work done with 5/6/7, as I want to be a lot faster at those events. Sub 1 for 5x5, sub 2 for 6x6, and sub-3 for 7x7. It will take a bit of effort, but I will get there.
That is it for me, hope to let you know how I am progressing.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 17, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> minecraft education edition


Why not java


----------



## Garf (Jul 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Why not java


With android apps you can run either bedrock or education edition, which is like bedrock.
If you have a linux system installed with your chromebook, you can run java edition.


----------



## Timona (Jul 17, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> With android apps you can run either bedrock or education edition, which is like bedrock.
> If you have a linux system installed with your chromebook, you can run java edition.


Then run Bedrock instead. It's a better bang for your buck than Education edition and you can even play some education features on Bedrock


----------



## Garf (Jul 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> Then run Bedrock instead. It's a better bang for your buck than Education edition and you can even play some education features on Bedrock


My bro has education, I play education.
The java will be for my own pleasure of speedrunning.


----------



## Garf (Jul 18, 2022)

So... here is my megaminx pll list that I know:
CPLL
A: 4/4
E: 3/3
K: 4/4
H: 4/4
Total: 17/151

EPLL
U: 4/4
Z: 3/3
Q: 0/4
Total: 22/151 (26/151)

3x1 Line
J: 6/6
D: 2/2
M: 0/1
F: 2/10
Total: 32/151 (45/151)

2x2 block
Y: 2/6
W: 0/1
V: 0/8
Total: 33/151 (60/151)

R Block
B: 0/4
R: 0/8
P:0/8
Total: 33/151 (80/151)

2x1s touching
N: 0/4
C: 0/12
Total: 33/151 (96/151)

2x1s not touching
T: 3/7
S: 0/12
Total: 36/151 (115/151)

2x1
G: 0/4
I: 0/12
Total: 36/151 (131/151)

No blocks
L: 0/10
X:0/10
Total: 36/151 (151/151)
about 23% of full pll.


----------



## Garf (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 18, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> View attachment 19993


Noo Squan is S tier
It's so fun to do turns and if you don't like parity learn CSP eventually
The above post is opinionated and should not be taken as fact


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> So... here is my megaminx pll list that I know:
> CPLL
> A: 4/4
> E: 3/3
> ...


are you planning on learning full pll?


----------



## Garf (Jul 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> a
> 
> are you planning on learning full pll?


Yes. I do. And full OLL as well.


----------



## Garf (Jul 26, 2022)

Grinding Megaminx and 5x5. Want to beat @gsingh, @cuberswoop and @Eli Apperson to sub-1 on 5x5. @gsingh already has a headstart, but with the help of slowsolving, I believe I can get there.


----------



## Timona (Jul 26, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Grinding Megaminx and 5x5. Want to beat @gsingh, @cuberswoop and @Eli Apperson to sub-1 on 5x5. @gsingh already has a headstart, but with the help of slowsolving, I believe I can get there.


What do you average on 5x5?


----------



## Garf (Jul 27, 2022)

Timona said:


> What do you average on 5x5?


Sub 1:40. I have slowed down a bit. Hopefully I can speed up.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Sub 1:40. I have slowed down a bit. Hopefully I can speed up.


When in doubt, remember how much better you are than me. In every frickin event. Maybe not 2x2 and Skewb, but still....


Actually, what do you avg on 2x2 and skewbz? I avg low-3 on 2x2 and high-6 on skoob.


----------



## Garf (Jul 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> When in doubt, remember how much better you are than me. In every frickin event. Maybe not 2x2 and Skewb, but still....
> 
> 
> Actually, what do you avg on 2x2 and skewbz? I avg low-3 on 2x2 and high-6 on skoob.


I don't care so much for those events.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> I don't care so much for those events.


yeah I don't know why I like them


----------



## Timona (Jul 27, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Sub 1:40. I have slowed down a bit. Hopefully I can speed up.


Wow, we average around the same


----------



## Garf (Jul 28, 2022)

I want to do 5x5, but I also want to do megaminx a lot. That nxn to dodecahedron switch doesn't feel good.
So I decided I want to be the next WR holder for megaminx. Either for single or average. Both would be pretty cool.


----------



## Garf (Jul 28, 2022)

Last slot+last layer for megaminx ao50


Spoiler: Cstimer session for ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-27
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 6.79
worst: 19.93

mean of 3
current: 11.53 (σ = 3.55)
best: 9.77 (σ = 1.95)

avg of 5
current: 12.86 (σ = 2.68)
best: 10.18 (σ = 1.55)

avg of 12
current: 13.20 (σ = 1.94)
best: 10.98 (σ = 1.81)

Average: 13.23 (σ = 2.42)
Mean: 13.28

Time List:
1. 15.58 U2 F' U' F R U2' R' F' U' F R U2' R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U' R' U2 F' U F U2 R U' R' U F' U2' F R U2 R' U2' R U2 R' U 
2. 18.24 R U2' R' F' U2 F R U R' U F' U' F R U R' U F' U' F U2 R U R' F' U F R U' R' F' U F R U' R' U 
3. 6.79 R U' R' U2' R U2' R' U' F' U2 F U R U2 R' F' U2' F R U2' R' F' U F U' F' U F R U2' R' F' U' F R U' R' 
4. 13.12 R U2' R' U2' F' U' F R U R' U2 F' U2' F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U2 F' U2 F R U R' U' 
5. 11.68 U2' F' U F U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U' F U' R U R' F' U F R U' R' U' R U2 R' F' U' F U F' U2 F 
6. 14.16 F' U2 F R U2' R' U2' F' U F R U R' U2' F' U' F U F' U2' F U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2' F' U' F 
7. 13.18 F' U F R U R' F' U F R U' R' U2' F' U F U' F' U2' F U' R U R' U2' R U R' U R U2' R' F' U F 
8. 15.58 R U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U2 R U2 R' F' U' F U2' R U R' F' U' F R U2' R' F' U' F U R U' R' U' F' U' F 
9. 8.21 F' U' F R U R' U2 R U R' U F' U F R U R' U2' R U' R' F' U2' F R U' R' F' U F R U R' U2' R U2' R' 
10. 11.96 F' U F U2 R U2' R' F' U' F R U2' R' U2' F' U2' F R U R' U' F' U F U R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U2' 
11. 9.14 R U2 R' U2 F' U2' F R U2 R' U' F' U2' F U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U F U2' R U R' 
12. 9.44 F' U F R U R' U R U' R' F' U F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U F U' F' U2' F R U2 R' F' U F R U2' R' 
13. 14.14 R U R' F' U2' F R U2 R' F' U' F U2' F' U2' F U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U2' F R U' R' 
14. 10.48 U2' F' U F R U2' R' F' U2' F R U' R' U' F' U' F U' R U2 R' F' U2' F U2 R U2' R' U' F' U' F U2 
15. 13.34 R U' R' U2 R U' R' F' U2 F U R U2' R' F' U F U2 R U2' R' U2 F' U F R U2' R' F' U2 F R U2' R' U2' 
16. 11.21 F' U' F U' R U2 R' F' U2' F R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U' F U' R U2 R' U' F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F R U R' 
17. 11.57 R U2 R' U2' F' U F R U' R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' U2 F' U2' F R U' R' F' U2' F U2' R U2 R' 
18. 9.83 U2 R U2' R' F' U2' F R U R' U' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' U2 R U2' R' U2 R U2' R' 
19. 16.13 F' U F R U2 R' U2 F' U F R U2' R' F' U' F U F' U' F R U' R' F' U F U' F' U2 F U F' U2' F U2 
20. 8.69 R U R' F' U2 F R U R' U R U2 R' U2' R U R' U' F' U' F U2' R U2 R' U2' R U' R' F' U' F U' 
21. 15.25 F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F U2' R U2' R' F' U' F U2 R U2' R' U' R U2' R' F' U F U2 R U R' U' R U' R' 
22. 18.96 U2' R U R' F' U F R U2 R' U F' U F R U2' R' U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' F' U2' F U' 
23. 11.22 U R U R' U2' F' U2' F U F' U2' F U' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U' F R U' R' U2 
24. 18.67 F' U' F R U' R' U R U' R' F' U2' F R U2 R' U F' U F U' F' U' F R U R' F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U F 
25. 14.63 R U' R' U' F' U2 F U2' F' U F R U2 R' U F' U F R U2 R' U' F' U2 F U F' U2 F R U R' U 
26. 13.97 F' U2' F U2 R U R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F R U2' R' U R U2' R' F' U F U2 R U2' R' U' 
27. 13.28 U R U2 R' F' U2 F U F' U F U2' F' U2 F R U2' R' U2' R U R' F' U F U2 F' U F R U2 R' F' U2' F 
28. 12.05 U' F' U' F R U2' R' F' U F U2 R U2' R' U2' R U R' U2 R U2' R' U F' U' F R U R' F' U' F U2 
29. 8.76 F' U2' F U2 F' U2' F U2 F' U' F U2' R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F R U2' R' U2 F' U F U2 R U2' R' F' U2 F 
30. 13.92 F' U F U2' F' U2' F U2' F' U2' F U' R U' R' F' U' F R U2' R' F' U F R U2' R' U R U R' U2' R U R' 
31. 13.35 F' U' F R U2' R' F' U2 F U2 F' U F R U2' R' U' F' U F U2' R U2 R' F' U' F R U2' R' U2' R U2' R' U2' 
32. 12.83 F' U2' F R U2' R' F' U2' F U2' R U2 R' U2' R U2 R' F' U' F U2' R U2' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' 
33. 12.37 U2 F' U2 F U2' R U' R' F' U' F R U2' R' F' U2 F U2' F' U' F U F' U2 F U' R U2' R' F' U F U2' 
34. 16.56 U' F' U' F R U2' R' U' F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F U2' R U R' U F' U2 F R U' R' U2' R U2 R' U2' 
35. 16.64 U' R U R' F' U' F R U2' R' U F' U2 F U' R U2' R' U2 F' U F U R U2' R' F' U2 F U R U2' R' 
36. 15.57 F' U2' F R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' U F' U2' F U F' U F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' U' F U2' F' U2 F 
37. 13.55 F' U2 F U' F' U2' F R U2' R' U2' R U R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2' F U' F' U F R U2' R' U' F' U' F R U2 R' 
38. 19.34 F' U F U2 F' U' F R U R' U' F' U' F R U2' R' F' U' F U F' U' F R U' R' U F' U2' F R U' R' U2 
39. 12.07 U' F' U2' F U' R U2' R' U2' R U2 R' U2' R U2' R' U' F' U2' F U2' F' U' F U' F' U2 F R U2 R' 
40. 13.78 U2 R U' R' U2 F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2 F U' F' U2' F U' F' U2' F R U2' R' F' U' F U2 R U R' U2 
41. 19.93 R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' U2' R U2 R' U2' F' U' F U' R U2 R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F R U2' R' 
42. 11.30 U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U2' F R U R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F R U' R' U2 F' U' F U2 
43. 12.26 U2 F' U' F R U' R' U' R U2 R' F' U' F U2 F' U F R U2' R' F' U' F R U2' R' U' F' U F R U2' R' F' U' F 
44. 12.55 F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U F R U2 R' U2' R U2' R' F' U F U2 F' U F U2' R U' R' U2' F' U2' F R U2 R' 
45. 15.48 F' U2 F R U2 R' U2' R U' R' F' U2' F R U R' U' F' U F R U2 R' U' R U2' R' U F' U2' F U2 R U' R' 
46. 12.83 F' U F R U R' F' U F R U R' U2' R U2' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U F R U' R' U2' R U2 R' F' U2 F 
47. 15.92 F' U' F U' R U R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2' F R U2' R' U F' U F R U2' R' U' 
48. 8.84 U2 R U2' R' U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2' R U' R' F' U2 F U2 R U R' 
49. 10.20 R U R' F' U F U2 F' U2' F R U' R' F' U2' F U' F' U F R U2' R' F' U2 F U2' R U2 R' F' U2' F U2 F' U2' F 
50. 15.56 R U R' F' U2' F U2 F' U F R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2' F R U2 R' F' U2 F U F' U2' F U F' U F R U R'


----------



## gsingh (Jul 28, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> I want to do 5x5, but I also want to do megaminx a lot. That nxn to dodecahedron switch doesn't feel good.
> So I decided I want to be the next WR holder for megaminx. Either for single or average. Both would be pretty cool.


what happened to 3bld, lol


----------



## Garf (Jul 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> what happened to 3bld, lol


I don't like it anymore. Too much memorizing. And megaminx is a lot more fun...


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> I don't like it anymore. Too much memorizing. *And megaminx is a lot more fun...*


True


----------



## Garf (Jul 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> True


I might go back to 3x3 bld in the future. Not now, though. I want to do the Hungarian Supernova.


----------



## Garf (Jul 28, 2022)

Okay, new profile picture. What do you think?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 28, 2022)

I think it looks like Garfield. Probably wrong though.


----------



## Garf (Jul 28, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I think it looks like Garfield. Probably wrong though.


Uh... have you not read Garfield? IT IS GARFIELD!
And of course, I know you are only joking. Right?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 28, 2022)

Calvin and Hobbes is the objectively optimal comic


----------



## Garf (Jul 28, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Calvin and Hobbes is the objectively optimal comic


Oh, yeah. That is a good comic strip.


----------



## qwr (Jul 28, 2022)

BRING ME THE LASAGNA, JON


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

Anthony has mutated into Garf. He will be missed.


----------



## Garf (Jul 28, 2022)

Well, time for some goals!
Megaminx: WR for long term, Sub-1 and full pll for short term, current average is 1:06.87
The nxns: Don't really care about them, except for the big cubes.
The other events: pyra is boring, squan is demotivating, don't have clock or skewb.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 28, 2022)

Garf said:


> Well, time for some goals!
> Megaminx: WR for long term, Sub-1 and full pll for short term, current average is 1:06.87
> The nxns: Don't really care about them, except for the big cubes.
> The other events: pyra is boring, squan is demotivating, don't have clock or skewb.


Take that back about triangle cube.


----------



## Garf (Jul 29, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Take that back about triangle cube.


Unless you ship lasagna to me, no.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 29, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Take that back about triangle cube.


pyramid by pyramid


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 29, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> pyramid by pyramid


Three dimensional triangular grid that goes spinny spinny.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 29, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> spinny spinny.


For a second I thought that said whinny whinny


----------



## gsingh (Jul 29, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> For a second I thought that said whinny whinny


why


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 29, 2022)

Garf said:


> Unless you ship lasagna to me, no.







I hope @bulkocuber approves.


----------



## Garf (Jul 29, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I hope @bulkocuber approves.


Decent song. Ever heard of Party in the CIA? That one is Fricking Hilarious.


----------



## Garf (Jul 29, 2022)

I have learned Ds and Ms for megaminx pll. Now onto the F cases.


----------



## qwr (Jul 29, 2022)

maybe I'll pull a name change in the future too


----------



## Garf (Jul 29, 2022)

Sub-50 fail
52.28 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2022-07-29 11:43:44
I had an A1+ case, and I messed up on it.


----------



## Garf (Jul 30, 2022)

What the heck I had lost a + center for a 6x6 and then I find it in inside one of my edge-pairs that I had forms.


----------



## Garf (Jul 31, 2022)

No way!


Spoiler: PB ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-30
avg of 12][: 59.83

Time List:
1. 59.01 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

2. 1:02.50 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

3. 56.69 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4. 57.63 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

5. (1:07.07) R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

6. 1:05.96 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

7. (52.28) R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

8. 1:02.46 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

9. 56.07 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

10. 1:01.22 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

11. 55.13 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

12. 1:01.59 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## Garf (Aug 1, 2022)

Working on a game in Scratch!


https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/718310101/


So far, I have the main menu, newspaper, night #, and office with almost all the mechanics


----------



## Garf (Aug 2, 2022)

Garf said:


> Working on a game in Scratch!
> 
> 
> https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/718310101/
> ...


Added the cameras, sounds, and what you see in the cameras when you flip them up.


----------



## qwr (Aug 2, 2022)

Garf said:


> Working on a game in Scratch!
> 
> 
> https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/718310101/
> ...


now imagine what you can do with a real language


----------



## Garf (Aug 3, 2022)

I took a break from my Fnaf game and made a quick game to make myself feel better about coding in scratch.


https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/719022444/


Simple, yes, but worth trying to beat fast.


----------



## Garf (Aug 3, 2022)

Gotten really far in just a couple of days!


https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/718310101/


I have added power and a power-outage jumpscare. Might take a while, though.
Edit: Time has been added! Working on Foxy AI


----------



## Garf (Aug 4, 2022)

https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/718310101/


Added Foxy AI + other things related to foxy. Sorry it took a while, I went to the pool. Needed a break from staring at my computer, y'know?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 4, 2022)

what can you do with this?

ANDROID








Castle - Make and Pla‪y – Apps no Google Play


Crie e jogue cartas interativas no Castle




play.google.com





iOS








‎Castle - Make and Play


‎Make and play interactive cards on Castle. Use our small but powerful editor to create digital cards that come alive with elements you can touch and control. - Cards can be toys, scenes, stories, tiny worlds, animations, or just simple doodles. - Combine cards into decks to create worlds to...



apps.apple.com


----------



## Garf (Aug 4, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> what can you do with this?
> 
> ANDROID
> 
> ...


I don't know. Can't exactly get that right now, but I might be interested in that.
It looks really simplistic for whatever project you can create.


----------



## Garf (Aug 5, 2022)

https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/719570386/


It is almost done. Just need to figure out the custom night.
I also added a LOT of other things to it too, to make it as realistic as the real game.


----------



## Garf (Aug 9, 2022)

Alright, after some coding (and playing the game all the way through to make sure everything works) I present to you my Five Nights at Freddy's.


https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/720416415/


This is a remix from someone elses project, but I couldn't remix it until I figured out what was going on with freddy.
Explanation of what the animatronics do in the description


----------



## Garf (Aug 16, 2022)

So it looks like I have done a lot of stuff for the Rubik's Cube. Apparently I averaged 12 seconds for 3x3, 45 seconds for 4x4, 1:30 for 5x5, 2:40 for 6x6, and sub-4 for 7x7, plus sub 1:05 for what I think is called Megaminx, and, from I have done a little search on, sub-30 for square-1.
But of course, that was before I bumped my head, so I don't know how to solve any of the puzzles.
I will start with the 3x3, since, I believe, is the most iconic puzzle to ever exist.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 16, 2022)

Garf said:


> So it looks like I have done a lot of stuff for the Rubik's Cube. Apparently I averaged 12 seconds for 3x3, 45 seconds for 4x4, 1:30 for 5x5, 2:40 for 6x6, and sub-4 for 7x7, plus sub 1:05 for what I think is called Megaminx, and, from I have done a little search on, sub-30 for square-1.
> But of course, that was before I bumped my head, so I don't know how to solve any of the puzzles.
> I will start with the 3x3, since, I believe, is the most iconic puzzle to ever exist.


Today isn't April 1'st you know...


----------



## Garf (Aug 16, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Today isn't April 1'st you know...


I know it isn't. I'm not joking. I actually lost my memory.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 16, 2022)

Garf said:


> So it looks like I have done a lot of stuff for the Rubik's Cube. Apparently I averaged 12 seconds for 3x3, 45 seconds for 4x4, 1:30 for 5x5, 2:40 for 6x6, and sub-4 for 7x7, plus sub 1:05 for what I think is called Megaminx, and, from I have done a little search on, sub-30 for square-1.
> But of course, that was before I bumped my head, so I don't know how to solve any of the puzzles.
> I will start with the 3x3, since, I believe, is the most iconic puzzle to ever exist.


He is serious.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 16, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> He is serious.


How do you know?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 16, 2022)

gsingh said:


> How do you know.





Garf said:


> I know it isn't. I'm not joking. I actually lost my memory.


See.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 16, 2022)

It makes sense, I checked his posts and his last one before today was from Thursday, and we don’t know him IRL so we can’t use that to determine the truth. Also who lies/jokes about something like that?


----------



## gsingh (Aug 16, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> It makes sense, I checked his posts and his last one before today was from Thursday, and we don’t know him IRL so we can’t use that to determine the truth. Also who lies/jokes about something like that?


If it's true, then best of luck.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 16, 2022)

Garf said:


> I will start with the 3x3, since, I believe, is the most iconic puzzle to ever exist.


If you are losing interest in Hungarian Supernova and want to go back to 3x3 so you can get faster than me you can just say so.


----------



## Garf (Aug 16, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> If you are losing interest in Hungarian Supernova and want to go back to 3x3 so you can get faster than me you can just say so.


Uh, I keep hearing you throw the name Hungarian Supernova around. What does it mean?


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 16, 2022)

it means a megaminx


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 16, 2022)

It looks like this


----------



## Garf (Aug 16, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> It looks like this
> View attachment 20406


Oh! I happen to have two of those! Except they do not look like that...


----------



## LBr (Aug 16, 2022)

Have you remembered any algs from before the incident?


----------



## Garf (Aug 16, 2022)

LBr said:


> Have you remembered any algs from before the incident?


Well, I occasionally do random algorithms that just affect one part of the cube. I think it is for PLL, although how to apply it I'm not sure.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 16, 2022)

You said you are averaging sub-30, right?


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 16, 2022)

Imagine knowing full ZBLL + ZBLS and then losing your memory 

No offense btw if anyone got hurt


----------



## Garf (Aug 16, 2022)

gsingh said:


> You said you are averaging sub-30, right?


Yeah. I just went re-learnt intuitive F2L, spent 50 or so solves getting used to it (somehow I was able to get used to it pretty fast), then started using this timer called Cstimer (I didn't know what the letters meant, so I had to relearn those), and somehow, I was solving under 25, some solves even under 20 seconds. I still use the Beginner's method for the last layer, so I guess I should relearn beginner oll and pll (suggested by the jperm video @gsingh recommended to me). Maybe some of my reflexes are coming back, along with some muscle memory and good fingertricks. Or maybe they were already there, and I just had to start using them.
However, but you guys are going to have to reintroduce yourselves to me. Maybe that will help me remember.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 16, 2022)

Garf said:


> However, but you guys are going to have to reintroduce yourselves to me. Maybe that will help me remember.


I'm gsingh, and I don't fake solves.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 16, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I'm gsingh, and I don't fake solves* when I'm sleeping.*


let me fix that for you


----------



## Garf (Aug 16, 2022)

Color neutrality is so useful. I have been able to find all sorts of good solutions for the cross.
It is a little hard to do F2L, but hopefully I get used to it.
Also, I started this yesterday, but an average of 100, once I got used to solving at such high speeds lol.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-16
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 11.54
worst: 27.94

mean of 3
current: 13.81 (σ = 1.02)
best: 13.14 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 5
current: 13.82 (σ = 0.51)
best: 13.82 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 12
current: 14.04 (σ = 1.05)
best: 14.04 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 100
current: 18.46 (σ = 3.07)
best: 18.46 (σ = 3.07)

Average: 18.46 (σ = 3.07)
Mean: 18.58

Time List:
1. 21.37 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U L2 F' D' U L U2 R2 B' R' U
2. 21.39 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 B' L2 B L B' R D2 B D' B R'
3. 17.84 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' B R D B U' F' L2 R2 U2 F'
4. 15.91 B U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U R2 D B2 F' L' D2 L2 F2 L2 F'
5. 19.26 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F R' B U' F D' L' R2 U' R'
6. 20.11 U2 B2 D2 L D2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 R D R U R2 F' D L2 B' U' F2
7. 22.83 B U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L2 U B2 U' L B2 R B' D
8. 26.46 D' R' U B2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R' B' U' L' F
9. 17.70 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U R U' F D' R U L2 B' L2 B
10. 23.17 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 D2 F U2 R' F L2 D2 U' R U' R2 U'
11. 23.05 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 L' U' F D' U F U' L' D' R'
12. 24.01 F2 L U L2 F' L2 B' D2 B U2 B U2 L R D' B' F2 L F2
13. 27.03 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 R' U2 F2 L' D F' U B' F2 R
14. 17.73 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 F L' D' U2 F2 U' L2 F' L R'
15. 18.98 B' R U2 B' R2 D R' U F' L' U2 L2 U R2 U L2 F2 B2 U' F2
16. 18.92 U' F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' F D F D U L' D F' L'
17. 22.79 F' D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 R B' D2 L F' L2 U R D' R
18. 17.54 D' L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 D' U' F' L2 U' R D' L' R' B2 U' F'
19. 26.39 L U F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B D' B U F2 L' R2 D'
20. 21.06 D B' U R2 L' D2 F D2 B' F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2
21. 27.94 L' B2 D R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R F U B' L R D' B'
22. 22.92 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U B2 D' B R' B' U2 F R2 F2 L' R' B2
23. 21.87 U' L2 D B L' U B2 R' B' F2 U2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U
24. 17.05 U' D2 B2 R' U2 F' B U F2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 L F2 R' B2 R U
25. 21.04 F2 L U2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 U L F' D2 U2 F' D' B U L
26. 20.45 U L D' R B R F' U2 L U F R2 B L2 U2 D2 F R2 F' D2 F'
27. 23.36 F D L' U F' R' D' R2 L2 B R2 F L2 D2 R2 F B2 D2 L2 U R2
28. 23.14 F U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 R' B D' B F2 U R' F U
29. 17.64 D' R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 R' F2 R2 B' R' D' R2 U' L
30. 23.45 B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R B2 L F2 R2 B2 F R D' R' B2 U' B2 L' F'
31. 18.72 R D' R L2 D2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B' L B D' B2 F'
32. 23.38 U2 B2 R L' F B L2 U' B' L' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 D2 R D2
33. 19.32 F' U2 F2 B R2 L' B D' R' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2
34. 27.21 R' B L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 D2 R D U' L2 F R' D2 B
35. 21.34 U' L' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R' B' U' B' L2 F2 U L'
36. 21.32 D2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 R' U' L' F' L' R2 B2 F U' L
37. 21.94 R F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' B2 F' L' U' F D' U' B2 F' R2
38. 17.39 R' L B2 D2 L' U2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D F2 D R' B'
39. 21.24 D2 L2 F L2 U2 B D2 B' D2 F D2 U L F R2 B L' B' D B'
40. 22.77 L F' L' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' F D B R2 D2 L' B'
41. 21.64 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B D2 L2 R2 B' F' D' R F L' D2 B L2 B'
42. 15.50 D' R D2 R D2 F2 R2 U R' D2 F U2 B R2 B U2 F2 U2 B2
43. 21.16 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' L' F2 R B R2 B R' U B
44. 17.56 B R B D2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 U' L' B' L' B L' D'
45. 18.81 L B D R2 U2 B R2 U2 B U2 B R2 F' R2 D' U' L' F' D U' F'
46. 19.22 B' D' F2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' B' R B' D2 U F' R' F
47. 19.86 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F' R2 B D' F2 U B' F' R
48. 20.70 B D' B2 U B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R' B' R' U' B F' R2
49. 21.32 R2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 R U' L F' R2 B U2 B2 L' F2
50. 16.53 L2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F' U' B R' D' L2 B' R B2
51. 15.35 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U R' D U' L' F2 L F' R2 B D2
52. 19.07 U' L2 F' U B2 D2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L F U R2 B' D2 L2
53. 17.14 R2 B U2 L F2 L' D2 R B2 U2 R' F2 R2 U F2 D' L' D' B' R'
54. 19.06 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D' L' B D2 F2 U F' R' B2 R' B'
55. 16.54 F2 B' R2 U' R' U B2 D F' R' D2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L
56. 16.54 L D L' F B R2 D2 L' D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 B2
57. 17.18 R U F' L2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 B L2 B U R' B2 L' F2 R2 U' F2
58. 19.33 F R' D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 U B' U F D R D' U
59. 20.32 L B' R L2 F' U2 B' R2 B' U2 B D2 U2 B U' B L' R2 U2 B2 F'
60. 19.60 L F L' F' R B' L' F' U' L' D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R'
61. 22.63 U2 R' D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F' R D' L2 R' B
62. 23.34 U R2 D L2 D R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F' L F R' U L2 B2 R2 F' R
63. 21.75 D L' U B' D' R D2 R L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L'
64. 16.83 L D B2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 U F2 U' F D U L D L' B' F' L
65. 17.34 U L' R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B D2 F' U F' L D2
66. 14.39 U F2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 L D' F' D L2 F2 U' R
67. 13.40 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L' B U' B2 F2 U2 F U
68. 17.77 F R2 D2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 B R2 U2 B U' F U2 F L' D2 L2 F' R2
69. 14.19 F U' L' D' F2 R F D' R F2 R' B2 R' F2 R L D2 F2 R' U
70. 15.91 R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' R' F2 U2 F' U' L2 B2 U2
71. 16.47 L F2 L U' R2 D L' D2 F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 B L2 U2 F L U
72. 16.60 L2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B F2 L' B2 R' B L' U' R' U R
73. 16.04 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 L B' R F2 U R B' R2 U
74. 11.76 L2 B D U F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U B L' U R2 F D L' F
75. 18.10 R' U2 L' F L' B2 U' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R' D2 R U2 L' B2 U'
76. 15.28 U' F U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' R D2 L' U2 F' R U
77. 20.80 B2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R D2 F2 R U R D' U2 B' F D' B' L2 B
78. 15.01 F U L2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L F' L2 F D B2 L F
79. 15.00 D R' D2 F' D' B' L' U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 D L2 U2 F' R
80. 13.51 D' F2 B' U2 L U' R' D' R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2
81. 16.05 L' D2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L R F' U' L2 F2 U L B' R U2 B'
82. 14.57 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' B R2 B L' D2 F' U' L
83. 14.85 B2 L2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 D L2 D R F U' R2 B2 F L U'
84. 14.90 U' F2 D' L2 D B' R D2 L R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D'
85. 14.49 B U L F2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 R D L2 F' U2
86. 20.52 D F' U D' L F' U R2 F' L' F2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 U2
87. 11.54 R2 F D2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F' U2 B2 D' L2 F L' B' U R' D L2
88. 15.29 D' R' U2 R' F2 L B2 R F2 U2 L' U' B2 L' R2 B' D2 U2
89. 15.60 L2 B' U2 B' U2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R D' B' F2 U R U' B' D
90. 13.68 R L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L' F' D
91. 13.63 B2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 L' D2 L F' R' B2 D' U' B D L2 B
92. 12.94 L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D U2 B2 R F R2 B L' D' B2 R U'
93. 17.38 L U D2 R' F' B2 D' L2 F U2 F R2 B' U2 F R2 U2 B2 D' R'
94. 15.79 F2 U2 R D F' U R' U2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 L' B2
95. 12.06 R B L' F2 L U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 F U L B' U2 L U2
96. 13.23 R2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 R' U2 L F' L2 U L' R2 D L2 B2 L2
97. 14.12 U' D2 R2 F' U L D R2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U L U2
98. 14.64 F' D F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R' F2 U' R2 B2 R' F' D2 F
99. 14.12 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 F R2 U' R' F D' F L2 B' L2
100. 12.68 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B D2 U2 L' F' R2 B' R F D
My times are all over the place, but hopefully when I start relearning advanced techniques, my times will be faster.
Right now, I have relearnt F2L, Beginner Oll and PLL, and also practiced solving the cross on the bottom.
I don't know if a person who lost their memory should be this fast already, but maybe my memory is coming back...


----------



## LBr (Aug 16, 2022)

I hope so, and if you need to relearn some things then bad habits will go, such as becoming cn, which is probably something I’ll never be


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> let me fix that for you


Here let me fix that for you


gsingh said:


> I'm gsingh, and I could fake solves in my sleep.


----------



## Garf (Aug 18, 2022)

200 solves! And managed to get sub-14!


Spoiler: Average of 200



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-17
solves/total: 200/200

single
best: 8.92
worst: 27.94

mean of 3
current: 12.58 (σ = 0.51)
best: 10.94 (σ = 1.76)

avg of 5
current: 13.08 (σ = 0.74)
best: 11.68 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 12
current: 13.20 (σ = 0.76)
best: 12.61 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 100
current: 13.99 (σ = 1.84)
best: 13.99 (σ = 1.84)

Average: 16.16 (σ = 3.17)
Mean: 16.33

Time List:
1. 21.37 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U L2 F' D' U L U2 R2 B' R' U 
2. 21.39 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 B' L2 B L B' R D2 B D' B R' 
3. 17.84 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' B R D B U' F' L2 R2 U2 F' 
4. 15.91 B U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U R2 D B2 F' L' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' 
5. 19.26 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F R' B U' F D' L' R2 U' R' 
6. 20.11 U2 B2 D2 L D2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 R D R U R2 F' D L2 B' U' F2 
7. 22.83 B U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L2 U B2 U' L B2 R B' D 
8. 26.46 D' R' U B2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R' B' U' L' F 
9. 17.70 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U R U' F D' R U L2 B' L2 B 
10. 23.17 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 D2 F U2 R' F L2 D2 U' R U' R2 U' 
11. 23.05 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 L' U' F D' U F U' L' D' R' 
12. 24.01 F2 L U L2 F' L2 B' D2 B U2 B U2 L R D' B' F2 L F2 
13. 27.03 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 R' U2 F2 L' D F' U B' F2 R 
14. 17.73 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 F L' D' U2 F2 U' L2 F' L R' 
15. 18.98 B' R U2 B' R2 D R' U F' L' U2 L2 U R2 U L2 F2 B2 U' F2 
16. 18.92 U' F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' F D F D U L' D F' L' 
17. 22.79 F' D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 R B' D2 L F' L2 U R D' R 
18. 17.54 D' L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 D' U' F' L2 U' R D' L' R' B2 U' F' 
19. 26.39 L U F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B D' B U F2 L' R2 D' 
20. 21.06 D B' U R2 L' D2 F D2 B' F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 
21. 27.94 L' B2 D R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R F U B' L R D' B' 
22. 22.92 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U B2 D' B R' B' U2 F R2 F2 L' R' B2 
23. 21.87 U' L2 D B L' U B2 R' B' F2 U2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U 
24. 17.05 U' D2 B2 R' U2 F' B U F2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 L F2 R' B2 R U 
25. 21.04 F2 L U2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 U L F' D2 U2 F' D' B U L 
26. 20.45 U L D' R B R F' U2 L U F R2 B L2 U2 D2 F R2 F' D2 F' 
27. 23.36 F D L' U F' R' D' R2 L2 B R2 F L2 D2 R2 F B2 D2 L2 U R2 
28. 23.14 F U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 R' B D' B F2 U R' F U 
29. 17.64 D' R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 R' F2 R2 B' R' D' R2 U' L 
30. 23.45 B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R B2 L F2 R2 B2 F R D' R' B2 U' B2 L' F' 
31. 18.72 R D' R L2 D2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B' L B D' B2 F' 
32. 23.38 U2 B2 R L' F B L2 U' B' L' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 D2 R D2 
33. 19.32 F' U2 F2 B R2 L' B D' R' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 
34. 27.21 R' B L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 D2 R D U' L2 F R' D2 B 
35. 21.34 U' L' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R' B' U' B' L2 F2 U L' 
36. 21.32 D2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 R' U' L' F' L' R2 B2 F U' L 
37. 21.94 R F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' B2 F' L' U' F D' U' B2 F' R2 
38. 17.39 R' L B2 D2 L' U2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D F2 D R' B' 
39. 21.24 D2 L2 F L2 U2 B D2 B' D2 F D2 U L F R2 B L' B' D B' 
40. 22.77 L F' L' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' F D B R2 D2 L' B' 
41. 21.64 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B D2 L2 R2 B' F' D' R F L' D2 B L2 B' 
42. 15.50 D' R D2 R D2 F2 R2 U R' D2 F U2 B R2 B U2 F2 U2 B2 
43. 21.16 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' L' F2 R B R2 B R' U B 
44. 17.56 B R B D2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 U' L' B' L' B L' D' 
45. 18.81 L B D R2 U2 B R2 U2 B U2 B R2 F' R2 D' U' L' F' D U' F' 
46. 19.22 B' D' F2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' B' R B' D2 U F' R' F 
47. 19.86 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F' R2 B D' F2 U B' F' R 
48. 20.70 B D' B2 U B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R' B' R' U' B F' R2 
49. 21.32 R2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 R U' L F' R2 B U2 B2 L' F2 
50. 16.53 L2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F' U' B R' D' L2 B' R B2 
51. 15.35 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U R' D U' L' F2 L F' R2 B D2 
52. 19.07 U' L2 F' U B2 D2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L F U R2 B' D2 L2 
53. 17.14 R2 B U2 L F2 L' D2 R B2 U2 R' F2 R2 U F2 D' L' D' B' R' 
54. 19.06 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D' L' B D2 F2 U F' R' B2 R' B' 
55. 16.54 F2 B' R2 U' R' U B2 D F' R' D2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L 
56. 16.54 L D L' F B R2 D2 L' D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 
57. 17.18 R U F' L2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 B L2 B U R' B2 L' F2 R2 U' F2 
58. 19.33 F R' D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 U B' U F D R D' U 
59. 20.32 L B' R L2 F' U2 B' R2 B' U2 B D2 U2 B U' B L' R2 U2 B2 F' 
60. 19.60 L F L' F' R B' L' F' U' L' D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R' 
61. 22.63 U2 R' D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F' R D' L2 R' B 
62. 23.34 U R2 D L2 D R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F' L F R' U L2 B2 R2 F' R 
63. 21.75 D L' U B' D' R D2 R L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L' 
64. 16.83 L D B2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 U F2 U' F D U L D L' B' F' L 
65. 17.34 U L' R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B D2 F' U F' L D2 
66. 14.39 U F2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 L D' F' D L2 F2 U' R 
67. 13.40 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L' B U' B2 F2 U2 F U 
68. 17.77 F R2 D2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 B R2 U2 B U' F U2 F L' D2 L2 F' R2 
69. 14.19 F U' L' D' F2 R F D' R F2 R' B2 R' F2 R L D2 F2 R' U 
70. 15.91 R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' R' F2 U2 F' U' L2 B2 U2 
71. 16.47 L F2 L U' R2 D L' D2 F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 B L2 U2 F L U 
72. 16.60 L2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B F2 L' B2 R' B L' U' R' U R 
73. 16.04 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 L B' R F2 U R B' R2 U 
74. 11.76 L2 B D U F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U B L' U R2 F D L' F 
75. 18.10 R' U2 L' F L' B2 U' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R' D2 R U2 L' B2 U' 
76. 15.28 U' F U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' R D2 L' U2 F' R U 
77. 20.80 B2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R D2 F2 R U R D' U2 B' F D' B' L2 B 
78. 15.01 F U L2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L F' L2 F D B2 L F 
79. 15.00 D R' D2 F' D' B' L' U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 D L2 U2 F' R 
80. 13.51 D' F2 B' U2 L U' R' D' R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 
81. 16.05 L' D2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L R F' U' L2 F2 U L B' R U2 B' 
82. 14.57 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' B R2 B L' D2 F' U' L 
83. 14.85 B2 L2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 D L2 D R F U' R2 B2 F L U' 
84. 14.90 U' F2 D' L2 D B' R D2 L R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D' 
85. 14.49 B U L F2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 R D L2 F' U2 
86. 20.52 D F' U D' L F' U R2 F' L' F2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 U2 
87. 11.54 R2 F D2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F' U2 B2 D' L2 F L' B' U R' D L2 
88. 15.29 D' R' U2 R' F2 L B2 R F2 U2 L' U' B2 L' R2 B' D2 U2 
89. 15.60 L2 B' U2 B' U2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R D' B' F2 U R U' B' D 
90. 13.68 R L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L' F' D 
91. 13.63 B2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 L' D2 L F' R' B2 D' U' B D L2 B 
92. 12.94 L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D U2 B2 R F R2 B L' D' B2 R U' 
93. 17.38 L U D2 R' F' B2 D' L2 F U2 F R2 B' U2 F R2 U2 B2 D' R' 
94. 15.79 F2 U2 R D F' U R' U2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 L' B2 
95. 12.06 R B L' F2 L U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 F U L B' U2 L U2 
96. 13.23 R2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 R' U2 L F' L2 U L' R2 D L2 B2 L2 
97. 14.12 U' D2 R2 F' U L D R2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U L U2 
98. 14.64 F' D F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R' F2 U' R2 B2 R' F' D2 F 
99. 14.12 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 F R2 U' R' F D' F L2 B' L2 
100. 12.68 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B D2 U2 L' F' R2 B' R F D 
101. 19.22 L U' F' U F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B F' R B' U' F2 R' 
102. 18.98 R' D2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' F' R' D B' L' U' B' U2 
103. 22.06 F' L R U2 R B2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 B D U F2 R' D B2 R 
104. 19.96 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B U2 B D L2 U F L' R' 
105. 12.33 L' D' R' B' L2 F' D' B R' D2 F2 B2 R L2 F2 D2 L D2 R' B 
106. 11.57 U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 F L U R2 F2 L2 B' 
107. 18.47 U2 F' U2 R2 F L2 B' R2 B' R2 F L' U' L R2 U2 R' D B F D2 
108. 13.08 B U F' D' R' L' U F' D U2 F2 U2 L' U2 D2 R L U2 F2 
109. 12.76 B2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' D' R U F' D F' L2 F 
110. 16.28 R2 L2 F L' D' R2 B L' U' B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 F 
111. 13.87 F L2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 L U2 B2 R U F2 L' F D R D2 B' 
112. 13.76 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D F2 U L' B' U F' L D2 L2 R U' R' 
113. 14.22 D' B2 R U R2 F' L D2 B D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 
114. 17.42 B2 L D B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' R2 U2 R B2 U' B' D' U' R B D 
115. 16.72 L' D' F' L2 U2 B R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 F' D F2 L R U2 F2 U' F 
116. 19.10 L B2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D' R F D F' D F2 L D' 
117. 15.22 D2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 B D2 F2 D' L B2 U F' U' R 
118. 15.81 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U B L2 R B U L' U B U' 
119. 13.89 D F2 U R F D' B' U F R' U2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 L D2 L' B2 
120. 11.87 R L F' U R2 U2 L F D2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 
121. 17.76 U R2 F' R2 F' R' U' F' R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 R B2 U' 
122. 17.14 R' D' F2 L U2 L U R F D2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L' 
123. 19.19 B' D F L U2 F2 U B D2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 
124. 16.39 F2 U2 B R B' L' D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 B 
125. 11.20 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D F D' F' D L' U L' B' L' F' 
126. 14.42 F D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 B2 U' R' D2 L' D' L2 U2 F' L2 
127. 17.51 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' U L D B' R' D2 F L D' U' 
128. 14.88 R' U L2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 F D L' D2 L B' 
129. 16.62 U B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 F' L D' L2 D R B' R F' U' R 
130. 13.44 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L' B' D' B U' R' D2 B2 R 
131. 12.53 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B L D' F L' U' B2 U' B' 
132. 13.93 D R L2 D2 F2 D R2 F L' D2 L2 U2 L F2 B2 R B2 L' F2 B 
133. 15.34 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U' L2 U2 F2 L F D' U R' 
134. 14.13 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L R' B U R D L2 B L2 B D' 
135. 15.92 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 R' B' R2 U' L D F2 L2 U2 B 
136. 13.22 D' R' B R2 D R2 F2 R F R L U2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L 
137. 11.42 F' R L' U' D' B D2 B R2 U L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D F' 
138. 14.64 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D R B L2 U' B L' F' U' B 
139. 12.62 L' U F B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' U' L' F D' R D2 F L2 
140. 14.73 U' R' F' U' B2 U R' U' B2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F L2 U2 L2 B' R' 
141. 15.68 D F D2 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 R2 B D F2 D2 F2 R2 F' 
142. 12.07 D' L' R2 F D2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 F D2 R2 L F D2 R' U' R' D2 
143. 17.03 U' B2 D F2 D B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 U' F2 D' L' B2 U2 
144. 9.63 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' L' R D B2 L' U2 L' 
145. 14.89 L' B' L' B2 R D L' U2 B' D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 
146. 12.34 D' F B2 U L' B' R D U2 L U2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 
147. 10.30 D F B2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 L U F D' F R B' R 
148. 18.48 U' L U' B R U2 F' R2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 L' B2 R D2 L F D 
149. 12.17 D2 F2 R2 U R' D F' L F' L2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 
150. 13.33 B L D' F D' R' D' U2 B2 D2 F' L2 B U2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' D R' 
151. 15.02 L U2 B2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' F' R' F L R D2 F 
152. 10.79 B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 F2 B L' D L' R2 D F' L 
153. 14.60 D' U2 L U2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D' L' D2 R2 U2 L 
154. 10.65 U' R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 L U' R' B2 L U2 B2 U B' 
155. 14.67 L2 B L U2 L F' R' B2 U R U2 F2 B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 D2 R2 
156. 13.36 F R' F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D F2 U B2 U' F2 R' D' B2 F' D F2 R 
157. 14.43 F D L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F' U' L2 D2 R U L R2 
158. 12.08 L2 F' L' U R' F R' U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D L' U2 
159. 14.28 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' B' U2 F L U B' F' 
160. 11.00 U' R D L2 F2 D' F' L2 U F2 L D2 L' B2 R' F2 L B2 R' F2 
161. 14.33 R' U' R F B2 R F B R U2 D2 F2 R B2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U 
162. 13.34 L F' L U2 D' F U R F D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' 
163. 14.24 L D' L2 B U' L F' U R2 U2 R2 L' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R D2 F 
164. 9.81 R' U' F' D R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 R' D' F U B R' U 
165. 13.20 F' U' B2 L U2 F2 L' R2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 F' U L D R 
166. 16.17 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F2 D2 F U2 F L D' F R' F2 U L' F2 L' 
167. 15.46 D' F R F B' R' U' F' R2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 L' 
168. 8.92 D2 F D2 B L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L' U L2 B U2 L U' L' R 
169. 11.71 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U F' R' U' F' U2 L' R U R 
170. 12.18 B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 D' U B' L' D2 F' L' 
171. 11.33 R F' U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 L D' F L2 R' B' L2 U2 
172. 12.01 D2 R' U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 B' L' R B' L2 U' L2 
173. 12.77 U' L' U L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 F' U R F U B' L F2 
174. 15.55 R' D2 L2 B R2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L B U L' B' U' L' 
175. 15.38 R2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 B U2 F U2 B2 F' U' F2 L' D' L' B2 U B' U 
176. 14.54 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 B L' U' B2 D2 L D' R2 B' F' 
177. 14.33 D' R F2 R' D2 R' B2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 D B2 L' U2 B' F2 D 
178. 12.39 R2 F L B' D' R2 L' F' B' L2 F2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 
179. 14.72 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L U' L2 D2 L R2 B R2 F' R 
180. 14.07 R2 B' L U F2 B2 R' L2 D B' R2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 B' U2 
181. 11.63 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 D L' U2 L2 F' U F' L2 D2 
182. 14.40 D2 L D2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 B' D R D' U L2 B' D2 B2 
183. 13.49 R F L' D' F U R' B U L2 D' R2 U' D' F2 D R2 D2 L2 R' 
184. 11.48 U2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L' U2 R U L R' F R2 F D F' R2 D 
185. 12.88 R' F' B2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 R U2 L D2 L D2 B' L2 D' U' L R B 
186. 13.63 U2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 R B D2 B2 F R' B U B D' 
187. 13.09 D' B R B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R D B' F' L' D' 
188. 12.84 L D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F R2 F' L2 F2 D' L' B U R' B L F2 
189. 13.59 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 U F2 D B F L U B' D2 F R F 
190. 12.38 D2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D R2 B D L' F' R2 U L' B2 D R 
191. 14.09 B' U2 L' F' R' F2 B D' L F2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U2 
192. 14.06 B' R F2 L D2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' D L B D' U2 F R' U 
193. 11.98 F2 D L' D' F' R' B2 D' B' U2 R D2 R D2 B2 D2 R L2 D2 R F2 
194. 13.99 B U2 L2 U F D F2 L' U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 B' L2 B U' 
195. 12.53 R2 L D L' U R' L2 F2 B U R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 
196. 13.77 L B' L2 B' L' D' F B' L' U B2 U L2 D R2 F2 U D2 F2 L2 
197. 13.93 U2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' B U' B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 
198. 13.17 B R B D B L' B U2 R U B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 D2 
199. 12.27 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U' L2 U' B L2 D F2 
200. 12.30 B' R' D2 L D2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 D' L' B R2 U2 F2 L2 D


----------



## gsingh (Aug 18, 2022)

Garf said:


> 200 solves! And managed to get sub-14!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Average of 200
> ...


Great job! Are you remembering any more last layer algs?


----------



## Garf (Aug 18, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Great job! Are you remembering any more last layer algs?


Some for pll and oll.


----------



## ethen (Aug 22, 2022)

hello garf


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 27, 2022)

Any updates, @Garf?


----------



## gsingh (Aug 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Any updates, @Garf?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like he has been banned...


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like he has been banned...


what happened?


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 27, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> what happened?


Trolling.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Trolling.


Where?


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Where?





Garf said:


> So it looks like I have done a lot of stuff for the Rubik's Cube. Apparently I averaged 12 seconds for 3x3, 45 seconds for 4x4, 1:30 for 5x5, 2:40 for 6x6, and sub-4 for 7x7, plus sub 1:05 for what I think is called Megaminx, and, from I have done a little search on, sub-30 for square-1.
> But of course, that was before I bumped my head, so I don't know how to solve any of the puzzles.
> I will start with the 3x3, since, I believe, is the most iconic puzzle to ever exist.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 27, 2022)

So he was lying?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 27, 2022)

Why would anyone lie about that?


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Why would anyone lie about that?


Idk what @cuberswoop means by trolling
I was just guessing


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 27, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Idk what @cuberswoop means by trolling
> I was just guessing


That's what he was talking about. I don't think it's very common that a bump on your head results in very specific memory loss. If it were true, why would he only lose memories regarding cubing? That doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 27, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> That's what he was talking about. I don't think it's very common that a bump on your head results in very specific memory loss. If it were true, why would he only lose memories regarding cubing? That doesn't make sense at all.


I'm pretty sure he was joking


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 27, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> That's what he was talking about. I don't think it's very common that a bump on your head results in very specific memory loss. If it were true, why would he only lose memories regarding cubing? That doesn't make sense at all.


I think it was to get attention.


----------



## Timona (Aug 27, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> So he was lying?


Quite funny that people actually believed him. Lmao, don't believe everything on the internet.


----------



## qwr (Aug 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like he has been banned...


How can you check if a user is banned?
For example if you try @ben1996123 you cannot even visit the profile


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

qwr said:


> How can you check if a user is banned?
> For example if you try @ben1996123 you cannot even visit the profile


You could check my profile when I was banned


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

Anyway, if he had memory loss he would have forgot how to type anyway


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

qwr said:


> How can you check if a user is banned?
> For example if you try @ben1996123 you cannot even visit the profile


btw what happened to ben1996123


----------



## LBr (Aug 27, 2022)

There is a chance he was trolling, but he doesn’t seem to be banned as there is still ‘Member’ displayed under his name rather than ‘banned’. He was also last seen yesterday so he’s not going anywhere


Timona said:


> Quite funny that people actually believed him. Lmao, don't believe everything on the internet.


yh, the only reason I would have ‘fallen’ for it would be because I didn’t want to come across as an insensitive brat


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 27, 2022)

LBr said:


> there is still ‘Member’ displayed under his name rather than ‘banned’. He was also last seen yesterday so he’s not going anywhere


Banned means a permanent ban afaik, Nigel didn't have banned under his name when he was banned


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 27, 2022)

This is certainly a strange situation...

Garf does seem to like the idea of "restarting" in some way, for example, the first post in this thread is this:


Garf said:


> Day 1: I start by going onto the cubeskills website (developed by 2 time world champ Feliks himself). I already have an account, so I just go to the beginners area and start there. I begin by "learning" how to start a Rubik's cube, and days 2-5 will be me practicing what I have learned.


Perhaps he wanted a reason to go back and break some bad habits, but using memory loss (and a suspiciously specific type) as an excuse is definitely not a very good idea, and made some people understandably concerned for his health.
If this is in fact real (which I am certainly heavily doubting), then it makes sense, but it doesn't seem that way; and playing with peoples' feelings like that is just not ok.

In any case, the lack of clarity on the reality of the situation means that the mods took the right action in banning him for now. I'm hoping this isn't a lie, but I don't have high hopes...


----------



## LBr (Aug 27, 2022)

So it’s a suspension


----------



## qwr (Aug 27, 2022)

LBr said:


> yh, the only reason I would have ‘fallen’ for it would be because I didn’t want to come across as an insensitive brat


I just come across as one because I think it's funny


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 27, 2022)

But he seemed so completely honest! I mean, the way he communicated, and his prose just screamed "I lost my memory! Please give me advice!". How did he ever fall into this pit of lies and deception?

This completely befuddles my mind.

On a more serious note, this is just disgusting that Anthony would go low enough to mock a mental issue like amnesia. It's easy to understand a young child treating it like a game but Anthony should be passed that age by now. I'm surprised and disappointed that Anthony Tindal actually fooled people into believing him.

I thought about calling him out but I am very critical of various things and pretty stubborn in my assumptions so I didn't want to get myself into a problem in the slight possibility that he somehow truly did lose his memory (if you were in the SS Chat you would know that he was a complete liar but I just trolled him there because why not?).

If he for some reason did not get permanently banned for his behavior I hope that he learns from his mistake, apologizes, and tries to be a more honest person.


----------



## Timona (Aug 27, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Anthony Tind*a*l


----------



## CFOP INC (Aug 28, 2022)

As my grandfather says trust nobody and keep your mouth shut.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 29, 2022)

Garf said:


> Lying is a tricky subject to deal with,


Lol this aged well (from gsingh’s progression thread in April)


----------



## Timona (Aug 29, 2022)

I mean, he didn't fake times...


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> I mean, he didn't fake times...


Are you sure??


----------



## Garf (Sep 1, 2022)

I am back guys. It looks like you guys had a lot to talk about.
Sorry I haven't the time on the forums. I have been caught up in activities. However, I wanted to get some points across that I noticed in these replies.


Eli Apperson said:


> That's what he was talking about. I don't think it's very common that a bump on your head results in very specific memory loss. If it were true, why would he only lose memories regarding cubing? That doesn't make sense at all.


First of all, I didn't just loose memory in cubing. I didn't know anyone or anything. I mean, I could still walk and talk and eat. I just... was an empty shell.
But I have had more time remembering stuff about my life than cubing, so it may seem that way, but I assure you, I lost my memory about everyone and who I am.


NigelTheCuber said:


> Anyway, if he had memory loss he would have forgot how to type anyway


I don't think that is how amnesia works. My memory of the past is better now, although some things are still fuzzy. Like where I am from. No one wants to tell me that.
Anyway, I believe the term for using the keyboard within the homerow keys is called touch-typing. Reaching out to the appropriate keys is muscle memory to me, which I didn't loose.


LBr said:


> There is a chance he was trolling, but he doesn’t seem to be banned as there is still ‘Member’ displayed under his name rather than ‘banned’. He was also last seen yesterday so he’s not going anywhere
> 
> yh, the only reason I would have ‘fallen’ for it would be because I didn’t want to come across as an insensitive brat


Don't worry. I haven't been banned. Only have been really busy.


IsThatA4x4 said:


> This is certainly a strange situation...
> 
> Garf does seem to like the idea of "restarting" in some way, for example, the first post in this thread is this:
> 
> ...


I also noticed that, when I went back to reread my successes/progression in cubing. However, I promise you that I truly did suffer amnesia, whether you would like to believe it or not.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 1, 2022)

Garf said:


> First of all, I didn't just loose memory in cubing. I didn't know anyone or anything. I mean, I could still walk and talk and eat. I just... was an empty shell.
> But I have had more time remembering stuff about my life than cubing, so it may seem that way, but I assure you, I lost my memory about everyone and who I am.


Hmmm... What about school? Are you just going to be homeschooled, or do you go to school and fail every class? Or do you magically remember everything from school?
For your information, here are the symptoms of amnesia:
You will have difficulty learning new information (anterograde), and you have difficulty remembering past events and previously familar information (retrograde).

It seems like you're learning new info pretty fast, so I'd say you probably have retrograde amnesia.
" People with amnesia usually can understand written and spoken words and can learn skills such as bike riding or piano playing."
Okay, so you still might know how to cube because cubing was a pretty big part of your life. What about the things you learned at school? Your parents names? Any random object around you, do you still know what they're called? How do you know the objects on your table are called cubes?? What if they're called spheres? How do you know you're actually supposed to solve them, not break them apart?

According to this website, cubing should be part of your ingrained memory. You've memorized hundreds of algorithms into your muscle memory and was really familiar with them. So relearning them should be no big deal. If you can learn stuff pretty fast, then again, the other type of amnesia is erasing memories of your everyday life. How do you still know how to use a laptop?? Bike riding is considered "second nature", according to this website. How do you know what the buttons in front of you are for, what the buttons on the thing that's called a "mouse" are for? Damn, how do you even know who your siblings/cousins are, who that person with long hair who is tending to that poor big bump on your head is? If it was me I would be pretty scared of waking up to a bunch of strangers touching my head.

"It can be pretty distressing to have a family member go through a period of amnesia. This person may forget who you are, who they are, or even your shared past. The first thing you can do to help your loved one and yourself is to come to terms with the situation."



Garf said:


> Don't worry. I haven't been banned. Only have been really busy.


I feel like the whole thing is a joke by this statement. You certainly do seem like you have been banned, your last post from exactly 2 weeks ago.

Again, as IsThatA4x4 said, playing with other people's feelings is not okay. You've got some people actually believing you and feeling sympathetic for you but it's all just a big sadistic joke.

Man, you're 15 now right? Joking about amnesia is wrong and mean to the people who actually have the sickness. 

Citations:








Amnesia - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org












Amnesia: Types, Tests, Diagnosis, Symptoms & Causes


Amnesia is a severe form of forgetfulness where the patient cannot remember either old or new information.




my.clevelandclinic.org












How Dissociative Amnesia Affects Daily Life and Ways You Can Help – BrightQuest Treatment Centers


Dissociative amnesia is a response to trauma. Loved ones of people who go through this serious mental illness can be important sources of support.




www.brightquest.com


----------



## Garf (Sep 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hmmm... What about school? Are you just going to be homeschooled, or do you go to school and fail every class? Or do you magically remember everything from school?
> For your information, here are the symptoms of amnesia:
> You will have difficulty learning new information (anterograde), and you have difficulty remembering past events and previously familar information (retrograde).
> 
> ...


Uh, I am going to in-person school. And I have been cubing a bit, and I remember how to use each algorithm.
And I promise you, I have not been banned. I have just been busy getting ready for school and sports.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 1, 2022)

Sports? After suffering amnesia from hitting your head?


----------



## Garf (Sep 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Sports? After suffering amnesia from hitting your head?


More like running. Cross country. I am remembering some stuff, and I know from a fact that I love to run.


----------



## Garf (Sep 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> There are quite a few pieces of evidence that points otherwise.
> 
> Your last post was from exactly 2 weeks ago.
> You said you didn't have time to come onto SS, yet during that period of time I have seen you online multiple times.
> ...


Dude. School started yesterday. I was online sometimes because I didn't have total access to my chromebook. Why don't you believe me that I wasn't banned?


----------



## Garf (Sep 9, 2022)

Hey, go subscribe to my friend Lucas. He's cool.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUDCDG6P0HnLJ_sRgzVsrCg


----------



## Garf (Sep 21, 2022)

Okay, so in my world studies class I have to know all the countries in the world. So starting today I am learning them all through seterra geoguesser. I already know all of Europe, and am almost done with Asia. I heard Africa is hard so I will conquer that next. Then after Africa I will do South America, the Australia, then North America and Latin America.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 21, 2022)

Imagine not knowing them all at age 7.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 21, 2022)

Garf said:


> Okay, so in my world studies class I have to know all the countries in the world. So starting today I am learning them all through seterra geoguesser. I already know all of Europe, and am almost done with Asia. I heard Africa is hard so I will conquer that next. Then after Africa I will do South America, the Australia, then North America and Latin America.


Is not Latin America just South America plus all NA countries minus USA, Canada, and México? I don't know why you would memorize some twice.

The way I would approach it is via flashcards. Memorize them by alphabetical order, then shuffle them up and recite them. Then, learn how the natives say the name of their country. Flashcards are super effective for me, but maybe that's not the case for you.


----------



## hyn (Sep 22, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Imagine not knowing them all at age 7.


I remember 197/197ing the sporcle quiz a few years back


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 22, 2022)

hyn said:


> I remember 197/197ing the sporcle quiz a few years back



I LOVE the sporcle geography quizzes.


----------



## Garf (Sep 28, 2022)

I want to get faster at cubing, but I feel like there is something that is putting me off from my goal. Specifically, 3x3, megaminx and 7x7. I am going to watch example solves and do slow solves to figure out what is going on and why I am not getting the results that I hope to achieve.


----------



## Garf (Sep 30, 2022)

Okay, so I am getting a lot of sub-4 solves on 7x7. I have pretty much given up on megaminx for right now. I know this may be a shocker for all of you, but ever since I lost my memory, I didn't find megaminx all that appealing to me.
So now, I am focusing on big cubes (5x5, 6x6, 7x7). @gsingh, tips for those events would be appreciated.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 30, 2022)

Garf said:


> Okay, so I am getting a lot of sub-4 solves on 7x7. I have pretty much given up on megaminx for right now. I know this may be a shocker for all of you, but ever since I lost my memory, I didn't find megaminx all that appealing to me.
> So now, I am focusing on big cubes (5x5, 6x6, 7x7). @gsingh, tips for those events would be appreciated.


I don't use redux, but I am pretty good at redux for 5x5. I'll tell you what I know later.


----------



## Garf (Oct 1, 2022)

Yo, I found a cool sight that allows you to contact collages if you are at that age where you are looking at collages and wanting to apply to them and attend when you are out of high school: https://www.collegexpress.com/reg/ref/6zcb62ca7wuyxgulwlz45mv30/
Once you sign up, it will automatically send an email to the collages you picked whilst signing up.


----------



## Garf (Oct 4, 2022)

I recorded an ao5. If someone could critique it, I would appreciate it.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-04
avg of 5: 12.97

Time List:
1. 11.93 F D2 L D F D2 R' F' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 R' D2 R F2 U2 D 
2. (15.92) U2 B' D2 R B2 L' B' U F B2 U' F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' 
3. 15.82 B' R' B D' B2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B D R' B2 F2 U' R2 
4. (10.50) D2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L' R2 F2 R U2 D' L2 U2 L' F' D2 F' R' B2 
5. 11.16 U2 B' F2 R2 B R2 D2 B U2 L2 F U' L2 D2 L' D' R' U2 L B2








AO5 for rubik's cube.webm







drive.google.com


----------



## Garf (Oct 5, 2022)

Okay, I am seeing everyone getting closer to sub-10, and it is kinda making me jealous.
So I am giving myself 3 weeks to become sub-10 in 3x3. That is 21 days, and I will be splitting up the days for the following skills:
Days 1-6: Cross and Cross+1
Days 7-12 F2L and F2L Lookahead
Days 13 - 17: Oll and Pll.
Days 18 - 21: Practicing the skills I have developed.
Today, I will make a video on a AO12 (with a good camera angle) and if someone could critique it for me, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Garf (Oct 5, 2022)

My AO12. Don't ask on how I got it to work.








Untitled: Oct 5, 2022 10:14 AM.webm







drive.google.com




Alright, now to work on my cross and cross+1


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 5, 2022)

Garf said:


> My AO12. Don't ask on how I got it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to give an in-depth critique but what I can tell from watching some of the video is that:

1. You're white only. White only is fine, but it won't hurt you to be at least dual-CN. Most people learn the opposite colour, in your case white. A lot of your cross solutions are inefficient, being dual-CN will make it easier to plan more efficient crosses.

2. Learn how F2L works. Your solutions are very inefficient, if you want to use mostly RU and a few L's, use ZZ. That would save you a lot of rotations.

3. Don't rotate for no reason, I saw at least one case where you rotated for no reason and then rotated back to how it was originally. You should be rotating three times at the very most in your solutions.

4. Your fingertricks are pretty bad. It seems like you try to turn faster than what your capable of. Slow down, turn at your current potential, your TPS will get better as you get better. Learn how to do better fingertricks and your natural TPS will get much better. Your PLL TPS is slow because you can't handle the more complex turns.

5. Reduce regrips in PLL. You shouldn't have to regrip three times in a T-perm. Or two times in a J. Experiment with your algs to see how you can reduce this. Also check out my PLL sheet if you want the best of the best.  

6. Don't rush yourself, work on fixing your mistakes, not getting faster. Once you fix the problems you'll automatically get faster. Everyone improves at different rates, for me I usually plateau at a certain time and then suddenly gain rapid progression.

Don't pressure yourself into getting faster just because you see others are getting close. You said "everyone" is getting close to sub-10. I'm guessing that's referring to me too. I'm nowhere near sub-10, it's a bigger difference than you would think. Despite the limited advice I've given you, I rarely try to actively improve. What I do do is try to understand how 3x3 works. Allowing for more confidence in my solutions. Just take it easy, don't pressure yourself with a set time frame, especially one this short.


----------



## Garf (Oct 7, 2022)

I did an ao50 with color neutrality turning a little slower than normal.


Spoiler: AO50



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-07
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 8.32
worst: 19.62

mean of 3
current: 12.24 (σ = 1.21)
best: 11.26 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 5
current: 12.24 (σ = 1.21)
best: 11.56 (σ = 0.33)

avg of 12
current: 12.81 (σ = 1.48)
best: 12.08 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 25
current: 12.41 (σ = 0.96)
best: 12.41 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 50
current: 13.16 (σ = 1.33)
best: 13.16 (σ = 1.33)

Average: 13.16 (σ = 1.33)
Mean: 13.25

Time List:
1. 13.22 D F R D2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F D B U' F' R' B2 L2 
2. 14.36 R' L2 U' D' R' F2 L' F D L F D2 R2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 
3. 14.28 R' D R D2 B' D2 B2 L' B R2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 B' 
4. 11.99 D2 B D' R L U L2 B' L' D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D L2 F2 B2 
5. 13.43 F' R' D' F' R2 B' D2 B' D2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 L D2 B2 U' R F D' 
6. 13.44 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 L B' U' F2 R' D2 B2 D' R2 
7. 11.30 U' L2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' F D' B L D F' U' L R2 
8. 15.85 B L' D F2 U' R2 D U2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' B U2 R F2 L' F' 
9. 16.18 B' D L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' L U' F R B' D U2 L' 
10. 11.56 D2 B U2 L' D' R' F B2 D F D2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B D2 L2 B' L2 
11. 14.62 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' L2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 F' U F2 
12. 12.60 L D L2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 D F' D L2 D2 L F U' F2 
13. 14.93 L U' B' D R L' U2 B' U' L' B D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 U2 
14. 15.54 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 U L2 R F L R2 D' R' B' R' 
15. 12.99 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 L D B F' D2 U R2 B' U 
16. 12.38 L' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U F' D L B F U B' D' U' 
17. 13.19 R2 L2 B' D' B D' L D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D F' R' 
18. 17.37 L' B2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2 R D2 B U F2 L' D L F' U' R2 
19. 19.62 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 B R' F2 D F2 U F U' L2 F 
20. 14.86 L' B2 D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B U2 L2 R2 B D F' D U' F' R D2 F2 
21. 13.63 D2 F2 R F2 L B2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 D' L' F R B U' L U F' 
22. 12.61 D' B F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' D2 L B2 F' R2 D' F L2 U R' 
23. 13.25 L' B' L2 F2 R' U2 L D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 B' L R2 B U L D' 
24. 13.71 F D2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 R D2 L' F R' U2 R' U R D' B2 
25. 13.51 B' U L D' B U D' L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 B R' F' 
26. 12.00 F2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B L2 R B2 U2 L2 F' L D 
27. 13.62 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D F2 U B' D2 R2 B U' R' B' R' F U' 
28. 10.90 U2 B2 L F2 U2 R' D2 L' R2 B2 U2 B' D' B D' F2 D R D' R 
29. 12.27 R2 F R' U R2 B2 D B2 U B2 R2 U L2 D' F U' F D2 L F' D 
30. 13.73 R2 B2 L U B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D' F L' D R2 B F' D 
31. 12.00 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 R' U B' D' L U2 B2 L2 B' U' R 
32. 13.45 L2 B2 R D2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 D R' D' U' L F L R2 D' 
33. 12.99 F2 D' F U B' R2 F2 U F L U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 
34. 11.24 D2 R' B2 D2 L R D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' D' L' B L R' D' R D 
35. 11.55 U2 R2 D U2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R' F D' U2 F' U B2 D2 B2 
36. 10.99 D2 B U' R D2 F2 B U' D2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 B' R2 B U2 
37. 12.56 R F R2 L' B' D F L' U' F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 F 
38. 11.90 U R' F' U' F2 B D R2 B' U2 F L2 F D2 R2 L2 F' U2 B2 U 
39. 15.88 D R' D2 L2 B D2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B D' L2 R2 F' U L' U 
40. 12.37 U' F' L2 B R L B L D' R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F U2 B U2 R2 L2 
41. 11.29 R U2 F' D2 F R' U2 D L' F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U 
42. 11.45 B2 L' U2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 D U' R D2 R' F' L D2 
43. 13.86 D L2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B F U2 B2 F' R B2 U' L2 D' U' R' U' F 
44. 12.80 D2 B R2 D F D R2 D R U2 F2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 R B2 L' U 
45. 16.26 U B2 L' B2 D2 L R2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 D' R F U2 R' F2 U L 
46. 8.32 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 D L2 R2 D B L' D2 F' U B' U R' U 
47. 13.73 U F' D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 L R U B' U2 B2 
48. 11.90 L' B2 L2 U2 F U2 B F2 U2 L2 F U' F2 R D B D2 L' U' 
49. 13.58 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 B D F' L R B2 U' B2 F' 
50. 11.23 U2 B' U' D2 B U F R' U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 F'


I was really shocked by the 8.32. I am really pleased by it.


----------



## Garf (Oct 24, 2022)

Lol around 2 hours later I got 6:05


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 25, 2022)

Garf said:


> Okay, I am seeing everyone getting closer to sub-10, and it is kinda making me jealous.
> So I am giving myself 3 weeks to become sub-10 in 3x3. That is 21 days, and I will be splitting up the days for the following skills:
> Days 1-6: Cross and Cross+1
> Days 7-12 F2L and F2L Lookahead
> ...


Update?


----------



## Garf (Oct 25, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Update?


Haven't really done a lot. Cross+1 is getting better for me.


----------



## Garf (Oct 25, 2022)

Faster run.


----------



## LBr (Oct 25, 2022)

That’s one country in every 1.66 seconds. That’s pretty impressive


----------



## tom0989123 (Oct 25, 2022)

Garf said:


> 50-60 seconds. And I am going for average.
> 
> Which hasn't been broken for a little less than 2 years.


my average is 30 seconds but my best solve is 13.264 seconds.


----------



## Garf (Oct 25, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> my average is 30 seconds but my best solve is 13.264 seconds.


This was talking about 4x4, bud.


----------



## Garf (Oct 27, 2022)

Okay, so I have not been practicing a whole ton, so I am a bit rusty. However, that needs to change, since I have an upcoming competition in the Tri-Cities.
So what I need to do is do more solves. Here are my goals for each day:
ao100 for 3x3
ao25+ for 5x5
ao100 for sq-1
ao50 for 3bld (yes, I know I haven't done much since I last gave up, but I found my blindfold and am willing to try this again)
As for my speedrunning on Seterra, I pulled a 5:04 for the 193 united nations. No screenshot, but when I get sub-5, I will make sure I got a shot for you.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 27, 2022)

Garf said:


> Okay, so I have not been practicing a whole ton, so I am a bit rusty. However, that needs to change, since I have an upcoming competition in the Tri-Cities.
> So what I need to do is do more solves. Here are my goals for each day:
> ao100 for 3x3
> ao25+ for 5x5
> ...


sus...


----------



## Garf (Oct 27, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> sus...


How?


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 27, 2022)

Garf said:


> Okay, so I have not been practicing a whole ton, so I am a bit rusty. However, that needs to change, since I have an upcoming competition in the Tri-Cities.
> So what I need to do is do more solves. Here are my goals for each day:
> ao100 for 3x3
> ao25+ for 5x5
> ...


Tri-Cities Fall? I was going to go too but I have something else going on. Well, good luck! Also, are you planning on going to Washington Championships?


----------



## Garf (Oct 27, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Tri-Cities Fall? I was going to go too but I have something else going on. Well, good luck! Also, are you planning on going to Washington Championships?


I have no idea. Prob not


----------



## SzokL (Oct 27, 2022)

I love seterra too!


----------



## Garf (Oct 27, 2022)

SzokL said:


> I love seterra too!


Are those the counties in Botswana?


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 27, 2022)

Garf said:


> Are those the counties in Botswana?


Poland?


----------



## Garf (Oct 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Poland?


Oh


----------



## Garf (Oct 28, 2022)

Lol PB by two seconds.

MAJOR UPDATE! I got the sub-5, but I accidentally did the restart command for the game. I promise I got the sub-5, though. I will try not to repeat the mistake of restarting the game.


----------



## Garf (Nov 1, 2022)

I GOT THE PB!


----------



## SzokL (Nov 3, 2022)

Poland, that's a little bit of offensive.


----------



## Garf (Nov 3, 2022)

SzokL said:


> Poland, that's a little bit of offensive.


Sorry, Botswana and Poland a very similar shape and size.


----------



## LBr (Nov 3, 2022)

Saying it’s offensive could be considered offensive in itself, but I do agree that Garf could have used his common sense here


----------



## Imsoosm (Nov 4, 2022)

Dunno how these two can be mixed up, also in the picture SzokL sent the the bottom part of the flag is red while the Botswana flag is mainly blue lol


----------



## Garf (Nov 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> View attachment 21098View attachment 21099
> Dunno how these two can be mixed up, also in the picture SzokL sent the the bottom part of the flag is red while the Botswana flag is mainly blue lol


Okay, could we not make this argument, pls? I know I messed up the countries, pls don't harp me on it.


----------



## Garf (Nov 4, 2022)

I have a hard time keeping motivated to speed cube. I mean, I am signed up for a competition in the Tri-Cities, but even that is not enough for me. I just don't have really good hardware, and I don't have the funding to get new cubes+lube.


----------



## Garf (Nov 7, 2022)

So sub-20 ao5 on square 1. Here is how my solutions look thus far.


Spoiler: Squan



Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-07
solves/total: 206/206

single
best: 14.11
worst: 53.75

mean of 3
current: 20.52 (σ = 2.20)
best: 19.13 (σ = 2.00)

avg of 5
current: 19.55 (σ = 1.34)
best: 19.55 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 12
current: 21.96 (σ = 4.35)
best: 21.96 (σ = 4.35)

avg of 25
current: 24.23 (σ = 4.12)
best: 24.03 (σ = 2.81)

avg of 50
current: 24.45 (σ = 4.06)
best: 24.45 (σ = 4.06)

avg of 100
current: 25.47 (σ = 4.45)
best: 25.47 (σ = 4.45)

avg of 150
current: 25.65 (σ = 4.59)
best: 25.65 (σ = 4.59)

avg of 200
current: 26.55 (σ = 5.01)
best: 26.55 (σ = 5.01)

Average: 26.64 (σ = 4.94)
Mean: 26.91

Time List:
1. 23.25 (3,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-1)/ 
2. 31.98 (4,-3)/ (-1,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0) 
3. 32.51 (-5,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ 
4. 33.99 (-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (4,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0) 
5. 22.66 (-2,3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,-2)/ (-5,0) 
6. 34.54 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (5,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
7. 29.31 (4,-3)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (2,-3) 
8. 28.00 (0,2)/ (6,3)/ (4,4)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-4)/ 
9. 30.80 (3,5)/ (4,4)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-4) 
10. 28.93 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,-2) 
11. 23.81 (1,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-4) 
12. 36.99 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,-4)/ (2,-5)/ (-3,0) 
13. 42.09 (-3,-4)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-2)/ (6,0) 
14. 26.98 (0,5)/ (-5,4)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-2)/ (4,-1)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,0) 
15. 32.83 (1,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0) 
16. 33.85 (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (2,0) 
17. 37.72 (0,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (6,-4)/ 
18. 23.31 (1,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-4)/ 
19. 41.15 (1,3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (6,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,-4) 
20. 30.18 (0,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-5,0)/ 
21. 30.26 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (6,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-4) 
22. 17.44 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0) 
23. 29.65 (1,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3) 
24. 26.38 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0) 
25. 30.62 (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (5,2)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (2,0)/ 
26. 46.84 (1,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ 
27. 22.82 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
28. 24.15 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,0)/ 
29. 20.34 (4,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ 
30. 34.33 (0,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-4) 
31. 32.12 (1,3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-4) 
32. 33.95 (0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0) 
33. 28.04 (-3,-1)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-5) 
34. 30.06 (1,3)/ (-4,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-2)/ 
35. 34.67 (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-5,0) 
36. 17.18 (0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-4)/ (2,-2) 
37. 27.36 (1,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
38. 32.56 (-3,5)/ (3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0) 
39. 27.19 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0) 
40. 24.06 (0,-4)/ (1,4)/ (-3,6)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0) 
41. 25.75 (0,-4)/ (4,4)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-1) 
42. 35.95 (-2,0)/ (2,5)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4) 
43. 39.57 (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-2) 
44. 34.77 (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,-4) 
45. 26.76 (0,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4) 
46. 21.79 (-2,3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-1) 
47. 15.40 (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0) 
48. 32.31 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (3,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
49. 26.61 (-3,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ 
50. 16.19 (4,3)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-1,0) 
51. 32.29 (-2,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0)/ 
52. 30.73 (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-5) 
53. 35.49 (0,5)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-3) 
54. 27.34 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-4) 
55. 26.69 (0,2)/ (1,1)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (6,-2) 
56. 20.68 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2) 
57. 19.37 (0,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-5) 
58. 26.73 (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-4) 
59. 21.65 (0,5)/ (-2,4)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)/ 
60. 23.89 (-2,0)/ (2,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-5)/ (4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-1,-2) 
61. 38.91 (0,-4)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-4,-2) 
62. 19.44 (0,5)/ (6,3)/ (6,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-2) 
63. 24.58 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,-2) 
64. 21.22 (0,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,6)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0) 
65. 20.43 (-2,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0) 
66. 28.56 (3,5)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-4) 
67. 41.64 (0,2)/ (3,-3)/ (1,1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0) 
68. 30.60 (1,-3)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-2)/ (4,0)/ 
69. 22.95 (1,3)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ 
70. 29.02 (4,3)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-3)/ 
71. 19.43 (-5,0)/ (0,6)/ (0,3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (6,-4) 
72. 23.60 (-5,0)/ (-4,5)/ (1,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0) 
73. 21.11 (-2,0)/ (-4,2)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (2,0)/ (6,0) 
74. 33.92 (0,5)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,-4) 
75. 23.03 (1,0)/ (2,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0) 
76. 39.04 (0,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,-2)/ 
77. 29.10 (1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ 
78. 20.23 (3,-1)/ (1,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-5,0) 
79. 31.48 (3,5)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0) 
80. 26.51 (4,0)/ (2,5)/ (-5,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (2,-2) 
81. 22.45 (-5,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ 
82. 37.23 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4) 
83. 27.85 (-2,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-3)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0) 
84. 20.83 (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1) 
85. 38.68 (0,-4)/ (1,1)/ (3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ 
86. 20.94 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ 
87. 25.22 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (1,0) 
88. 23.07 (-2,3)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/ 
89. 22.54 (0,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0) 
90. 30.88 (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,2)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ 
91. 19.30 (-3,2)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-1,-2) 
92. 23.91 (-2,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-3) 
93. 21.33 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (1,1)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,-4) 
94. 22.65 (0,-1)/ (-3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,0)/ 
95. 24.41 (0,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ 
96. 22.00 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0) 
97. 33.22 (0,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-5,0) 
98. 32.76 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,-5)/ 
99. 26.79 (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-1)/ 
100. 31.77 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0) 
101. 33.58 (-3,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-4,0) 
102. 26.35 (3,-1)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
103. 22.75 (1,0)/ (-4,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0) 
104. 14.11 (-3,2)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ 
105. 33.46 (4,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-1,0) 
106. 21.80 (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4) 
107. 24.74 (-5,0)/ (5,2)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-2) 
108. 19.45 (6,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0) 
109. 29.59 (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ 
110. 25.60 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2) 
111. 16.47 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1) 
112. 41.67 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-2) 
113. 26.19 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ 
114. 15.33 (1,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,6)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (5,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-1) 
115. 28.22 (4,0)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-2)/ (2,-1) 
116. 23.01 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-2) 
117. 26.56 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3) 
118. 22.20 (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ 
119. 23.23 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,6)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,-2)/ 
120. 29.09 (-5,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,-3) 
121. 31.62 (4,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,4)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0) 
122. 25.38 (1,-3)/ (6,3)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
123. 18.91 (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3) 
124. 32.19 (0,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0) 
125. 26.50 (-2,3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ 
126. 25.96 (0,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-2) 
127. 32.80 (4,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0) 
128. 24.99 (3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-3) 
129. 35.86 (-3,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (6,-5) 
130. 23.03 (4,3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2) 
131. 21.13 (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,0) 
132. 16.68 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-1,-2)/ (-5,0) 
133. 20.91 (0,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ 
134. 27.07 (-2,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (4,0) 
135. 21.53 (0,5)/ (-2,4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-3)/ 
136. 31.33 (0,-1)/ (3,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3) 
137. 20.73 (-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
138. 23.86 (4,0)/ (2,5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-4) 
139. 31.86 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,-4)/ (-2,-4) 
140. 24.96 (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2) 
141. 36.17 (1,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,0) 
142. 24.92 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-4) 
143. 32.73 (1,0)/ (3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-1) 
144. 32.75 (-5,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
145. 27.08 (-5,0)/ (-1,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-1,0) 
146. 27.51 (1,0)/ (-3,6)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2) 
147. 37.03 (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0) 
148. 53.75 (3,-1)/ (-2,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4) 
149. 28.76 (0,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0) 
150. 30.43 (3,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-2,-4) 
151. 20.60 (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (1,-5)/ 
152. 24.66 (-2,6)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-1,-2) 
153. 21.94 (3,5)/ (1,4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-4) 
154. 27.63 (4,3)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0) 
155. 26.70 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,-2)/ (4,0)/ 
156. 23.68 (-5,0)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-2)/ (5,0)/ 
157. 34.63 (-3,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,-2) 
158. 40.01 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3) 
159. 24.09 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0) 
160. 21.47 (4,0)/ (5,5)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-1) 
161. 23.05 (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4) 
162. 25.76 (-3,2)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ 
163. 18.39 (1,-3)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0) 
164. 27.52 (4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-5) 
165. 27.68 (0,2)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0) 
166. 25.80 (-5,-3)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0) 
167. 26.44 (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,0) 
168. 19.58 (0,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,-4)/ (-1,0)/ 
169. 20.91 (0,2)/ (4,1)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-1,0)/ 
170. 25.17 (0,5)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ 
171. 22.57 (0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0) 
172. 25.12 (-2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ 
173. 17.30 (3,-4)/ (3,6)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ 
174. 27.89 (-3,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-4) 
175. 18.96 (0,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,2)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,0) 
176. 33.83 (1,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,0) 
177. 23.95 (-5,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-2)/ (6,0) 
178. 22.78 (4,0)/ (-4,2)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0) 
179. 20.20 (0,5)/ (-3,6)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-4) 
180. 27.59 (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,-4)/ 
181. 24.43 (-5,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0) 
182. 26.88 (0,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (4,1)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-1,0) 
183. 26.18 (0,-1)/ (6,3)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-2) 
184. 24.21 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (5,0) 
185. 19.94 (1,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0) 
186. 25.18 (1,-3)/ (2,5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-5,-2)/ 
187. 25.34 (0,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-1,-2) 
188. 19.56 (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (-2,4)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0) 
189. 29.39 (-3,5)/ (-5,1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
190. 28.17 (-3,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0) 
191. 26.71 (0,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3) 
192. 22.23 (0,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,-4) 
193. 38.24 (0,2)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ 
194. 34.02+ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (2,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2) 
195. 31.53 (1,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (3,-2)/ 
196. 19.03 (4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
197. 24.22 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (1,1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0) 
198. 14.79 (-5,3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0) 
199. 32.31 (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ 
200. 20.66 (0,5)/ (1,-5)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-5) 
201. 26.08 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4) 
202. 16.93 (4,0)/ (3,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (2,-1)/ (6,0) 
203. 19.62 (-2,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4) 
204. 20.85 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ 
205. 22.54 (1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0) 
206. 18.17 (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 8, 2022)

Garf said:


> I have a hard time keeping motivated to speed cube. I mean, I am signed up for a competition in the Tri-Cities, but even that is not enough for me. I just don't have really good hardware, and I don't have the funding to get new cubes+lube.


If you don't want to speed cube, don't do it. There are lots of other fun things to do with cubing aside from speed solving.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 8, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> If you don't want to speed cube, don't do it. There are lots of other fun things to do with cubing aside from speed solving.


Also if you just don't have any motivation for cubing at all, then that isn't a bad thing, if you have other interests then you might consider focusing on those things instead. You don't want to force yourself to do something that doesn't currently interest you, that is never good.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 8, 2022)

@Garf how could you have done this to me?!?!?!??!? YOU RICKROLLED ME XD


----------



## Garf (Nov 8, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> @Garf how could you have done this to me?!?!?!??!? YOU RICKROLLED ME XD


Oh, lol I forgot about that.


----------



## Garf (Nov 8, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> If you don't want to speed cube, don't do it. There are lots of other fun things to do with cubing aside from speed solving.





AJT17 said:


> Also if you just don't have any motivation for cubing at all, then that isn't a bad thing, if you have other interests then you might consider focusing on those things instead. You don't want to force yourself to do something that doesn't currently interest you, that is never good.


It's not that I don't want to speed cube, I do. It's just that I don't have a lot of time. Also, my hardware is getting worse, and I don't have the money right now to replace it or make it better.


----------



## Garf (Nov 18, 2022)

Guys... I have a Gan 13 maglev.
I am scared for myself. I never dreamt of ever owning this cube. Yet, I have it now.
Prob gonna set it up to be good, need to get used to it.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 19, 2022)

Garf said:


> Guys... I have a Gan 13 maglev.
> I am scared for myself. I never dreamt of ever owning this cube. Yet, I have it now.
> Prob gonna set it up to be good, need to get used to it.


Have fun with it, it is a really good cube, and very stable, in most cases.


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 19, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> and very stable,


His bank account isn’t anymore.


----------



## Garf (Nov 19, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> His bank account isn’t anymore.


Actually, my mom got this cube for me. Off of amazon.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 19, 2022)

Garf said:


> Actually, my mom got this cube for me. Off of amazon.


So your mom's bank account is crying too?


----------



## Garf (Nov 20, 2022)

Does anyone know a guy called caiden lee? He was at the competition yesterday, and I am trying to find him because I made a trade that I regret.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 20, 2022)

Garf said:


> Does anyone know a guy called caiden lee? He was at the competition yesterday, and I am trying to find him because I made a trade that I regret.


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2022LEEC02

Is this him?


----------



## Garf (Nov 20, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2022LEEC02
> 
> Is this him?


Well, yeah, I know he has a wca account. I met him yesterday at the Tri Cities Falls competition yesterday. I just need to find a way to talk to him, like through discord or something.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 20, 2022)

What trade?


----------



## Garf (Nov 21, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> What trade?


I don't want to say it publicly, but the cube I was giving to the other guy was a gift that I just got recently and I felt bad for giving it to the other person since it got me an 8-second PR in my competition yesterday.


----------



## Imsoosm (Nov 21, 2022)

Don't make trades you might regret later, think it through beforehand until you're very sure the cube you want to trade is worth giving up for.


----------



## Garf (Nov 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Don't make trades you might regret later, think it through beforehand until you're very sure the cube you want to trade is worth giving up for.


Yeah. I'm going to try to get the cube back. I have located the guy's channel, just need him to notice me in the comments.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 21, 2022)

Garf said:


> Yeah. I'm going to try to get the cube back. I have located the guy's channel, just need him to notice me in the comments.


Don't bet on getting your cube back. Morally and legally he is in the right.


----------



## Garf (Nov 21, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Don't bet on getting your cube back. Morally and legally he is in the right.


Maybe, but that doesn't mean I won't try.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 21, 2022)

It's your loss. Think things through next time. It's not always the best idea to trade on the spot, even when the trader follows you around for the remainder of the comp asking you to trade with him because you showed interest at one point (definitely didn't happen to me.) The puzzle is his now, he has the right to entirely ignore you, and unless you pay for all the shipping I doubt he will want to waste his time.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 21, 2022)

And, unless you offer money, I doubt he'll give it back. You made the mistake of trading something, now you must live with the fact that the only way to get the puzzle back is to buy a new one. I know how this feels, I did the same thing with some Lego minifigures. I traded them, then regretted it. Its been years, and I still miss those Legos, but will never ever ask for them back. The only way you should do this is to say your sorry, that you regret the trade, and you'll trade him back the cube he gave you (or something better). Other than that, you must leave it be, and just buy a new cube. Its sad, but, something we must move on. 
Sorry if this was mean or unhelpful, but this is how these things work.


----------



## Garf (Nov 21, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> And, unless you offer money, I doubt he'll give it back. You made the mistake of trading something, now you must live with the fact that the only way to get the puzzle back is to buy a new one. I know how this feels, I did the same thing with some Lego minifigures. I traded them, then regretted it. Its been years, and I still miss those Legos, but will never ever ask for them back. The only way you should do this is to say your sorry, that you regret the trade, and you'll trade him back the cube he gave you (or something better). Other than that, you must leave it be, and just buy a new cube. Its sad, but, something we must move on.
> Sorry if this was mean or unhelpful, but this is how these things work.


That is exactly what I plan to do. Plus, I will add that it was also a mistake because the puzzle I traded was a gift from someone that I love very much.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 21, 2022)

Garf said:


> That is exactly what I plan to do. Plus, I will add that it was also a mistake because the puzzle I traded was a gift from someone that I love very much.


Good luck to you.


----------



## Garf (Nov 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-21
avg of 5: 9.96

Time List:
1. 9.46 U2 B' L2 F L' D' L2 U' R' D2 L B2 D2 L D2 R2 L' F2 R' D' 
2. (14.27) F R' D2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F R' B R F' L R' 
3. 9.49 R2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U B D R D L D B2 D2 
4. (8.40) R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' D2 L D' B' R D2 F2 L2 F2 R D 
5. 10.92 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L F2 D B R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D


----------



## katcubed (Nov 22, 2022)

Garf said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-21
> avg of 5: 9.96
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Those are some pretty darn good scrambles


----------



## Garf (Nov 22, 2022)

Garf said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-21
> avg of 5: 9.96
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Don't question the 14, I am not yet accustomed to planning the first pair. I can do it a lot, but sometimes there are cases where I just cannot do it and have to do some other stuff that makes the first pair easier for me to see.


----------



## katcubed (Nov 22, 2022)

Garf said:


> Don't question the 14, I am not yet accustomed to planning the first pair. I can do it a lot, but sometimes there are cases where I just cannot do it and have to do some other stuff that makes the first pair easier for me to see.


Did you do yellow cross on the 2nd solve ?? Yellow cross was so op my guy xddd


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 22, 2022)

katcubed said:


> Did you do yellow cross on the 2nd solve ?? Yellow cross was so op my guy xddd


Can confirm, just got 7.54 on it (PB is 8.32).


----------



## katcubed (Nov 22, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Can confirm, just got 7.54 on it (PB is 8.32).


Got a 9.42 on it lmao I suck xddd


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 23, 2022)

katcubed said:


> Got a 9.42 on it lmao I suck xddd


5.99!


----------



## Garf (Nov 23, 2022)

Alright, guys, in the future, I am wanting to buy these cubes+lubes
YJ MGC Squan + 5x5
Moyu Aofu and Aoshi WRM
Stardust and Lunar


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 23, 2022)

Last night I had a nightmare where Anthony was a motivational speaker on Skype/Zoom and took his job way too seriously. He was also very very bad at his job and incredibly aggressive. It was a weird nightmare, to say the least.


----------



## Garf (Nov 23, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Last night I had a nightmare where Anthony was a motivational speaker on Skype/Zoom and took his job way too seriously. He was also very very bad at his job and incredibly aggressive. It was a weird nightmare, to say the least.


That sounds like a terrible dream. Last night I just dreamt of cheese.


----------



## Garf (Nov 23, 2022)

Spoiler: 6x6



Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-23
solves/total: 10/10

single
best: 2:29.39
worst: 2:52.20

mean of 3
current: 2:38.06 (σ = 12.35)
best: 2:35.31 (σ = 7.64)

avg of 5
current: 2:37.81 (σ = 5.72)
best: 2:37.40 (σ = 5.07)

Average: 2:38.71 (σ = 3.75)
Mean: 2:39.13

Time List:
1. 2:38.66 U' Dw Rw' D2 F2 3Fw2 3Rw Lw2 L2 Rw' U2 Fw 3Uw B2 L2 R 3Rw' B2 Lw Bw2 U2 Dw2 D' Fw2 3Fw2 3Rw D2 3Uw Fw2 3Fw2 U Rw2 Lw2 U2 L2 Uw2 Lw2 U Dw2 B' Fw' Uw2 U 3Fw2 D R2 3Uw' B2 Rw L2 F' L2 Rw2 3Rw2 B' Dw2 B' D Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw R F R2 D' U' L' U2 Dw Rw2 D' 3Uw Lw L 3Fw 3Rw Bw2 Fw' 3Rw
2. 2:40.48 Uw 3Uw2 3Rw2 D' 3Uw' Bw2 L Rw2 Dw2 U' L2 3Uw D' L U' Bw2 Lw' R Dw2 D 3Rw U' 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw2 3Fw2 R2 3Uw2 R2 Bw Rw2 U2 3Uw2 Bw Rw2 F' 3Rw2 Uw' F' Fw' R2 Fw Dw' 3Uw2 Rw L2 R2 3Fw' Uw' R2 Fw2 U' F' U' 3Fw2 F' L Uw2 Dw D2 3Uw 3Fw Bw' F' Lw2 B2 Dw' Bw2 3Uw B' Bw2 F2 3Rw Bw' R2 Uw' 3Rw Rw2 Lw U2
3. 2:35.32 L2 3Uw2 L2 Lw' Fw Lw Dw 3Rw Fw' Rw U' B' F' 3Fw' U' F' U2 Dw2 Uw2 L B Lw 3Uw' 3Rw2 U2 L Uw Bw Rw2 Fw2 Lw Bw' Uw Dw' B2 Dw Lw' 3Rw' B Rw' Bw2 U 3Rw2 Bw' U2 Bw' Rw2 U Dw2 Uw R Rw 3Rw2 Fw' Uw2 R2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' U F' D Dw2 Fw' Uw Rw R' 3Fw' U2 3Uw' D' Bw 3Fw R' F2 Fw2 L Rw2 3Fw' Uw
4. 2:39.09 Rw R 3Uw Uw2 Bw F B Fw' Uw' R2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Lw Dw' R Bw' Fw 3Uw2 Uw F' 3Uw F D F' 3Fw2 3Rw' U L2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Lw Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' Bw 3Fw2 U 3Uw2 R' U' Lw2 3Uw D Rw Lw' U' Lw2 D U F2 Lw B2 F2 L' Fw Uw' R2 Dw2 D' Uw2 B Fw Bw D2 3Uw' B' F' U' Bw2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw Bw2 L' F2 3Uw' Fw
5. 2:42.70 3Rw' Lw' 3Uw2 Dw' R 3Uw 3Fw' Rw' 3Fw F2 R 3Rw Fw' Rw 3Fw' 3Uw 3Rw F' R Bw' U' 3Rw D' 3Uw2 L R F2 R U' F' B2 D 3Uw U' B 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Rw' Dw' 3Rw Rw2 B' L2 D2 3Rw2 U D 3Rw' Fw D2 Fw 3Fw2 Dw B2 Uw2 3Rw Lw2 Dw U Lw' B' U' Rw Uw2 B' L2 D' R2 Uw' F' 3Fw2 B2 Dw2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw Rw2
6. 2:36.89 B' L2 U' 3Fw R' Fw' B' L' 3Uw Dw 3Rw' Bw' D L2 B 3Fw' Rw2 3Uw' D B2 Uw2 3Fw 3Rw Uw' Dw L2 Uw2 R2 Uw' U' 3Uw 3Fw' U2 Uw' 3Uw R Fw L Lw2 Rw2 D' 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw L2 B2 Lw Bw' 3Uw2 Lw' B2 Fw Lw' 3Uw Bw Rw' 3Rw2 Dw Rw Dw2 Lw' U 3Rw' 3Fw B' D' Lw 3Uw Lw2 Uw2 Dw L' D B 3Uw Fw2 B 3Uw F2 R2
7. 2:43.93 F 3Rw2 R2 U D2 Rw D 3Rw B2 Bw Fw 3Uw Lw' Dw F R 3Fw2 Lw2 B' D Uw' R 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw B Dw2 3Rw2 Lw' D2 Lw 3Fw Lw' D' 3Rw Rw U Fw' Lw B R' 3Uw' 3Rw' D' B2 3Fw2 3Rw2 B' R U' Lw2 3Uw 3Rw' B U' Lw' U' B2 D' 3Fw Bw Uw2 Bw' F Lw Bw' F 3Uw R2 B' 3Fw2 Uw' Dw' L D2 R' Bw2 D Uw Fw2
8. 2:29.39 L' Fw 3Uw2 3Fw' R 3Uw2 Dw' Rw R F' L R2 3Rw Dw 3Rw' D' U B D2 3Rw 3Uw' U2 3Fw R' L2 D' 3Uw' Dw' 3Fw Uw Dw2 B U 3Uw' Uw2 F' Bw' Lw2 R2 D L2 F U' 3Fw2 U R Rw2 D 3Uw Fw2 Dw Fw D2 Dw2 B' Dw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Rw2 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw Rw' 3Uw Bw' 3Rw2 D R 3Rw' Rw 3Fw' Lw2 Dw Rw' Dw 3Uw B 3Uw Lw F
9. 2:32.60 L2 Uw2 Dw2 L2 F' D' U' Bw2 R' 3Rw' Rw' L 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw' B Dw' Uw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw' R D' 3Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw L 3Fw2 B' 3Rw F2 Uw2 L Bw R Bw' L R2 F Fw Bw Uw Dw' L 3Uw Uw' R 3Fw' Fw 3Rw' U' Uw2 Rw2 F Dw U2 Bw' D' Rw 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw' Fw 3Rw Fw2 3Rw2 L2 Dw' Lw 3Rw' Bw' Fw' Lw Bw D' Lw D2 Fw' Dw'
10. 2:52.20 Uw 3Rw2 D' Fw' Bw' 3Fw' B' U' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw Rw' 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw D2 Rw' Fw2 Uw 3Rw Uw' 3Uw B Lw2 D' Bw' Uw2 Dw L' Dw Bw U2 L' Bw2 U2 D2 3Fw' F' Lw Fw' 3Rw F' L' 3Uw R' Uw2 Bw' Uw' F Uw2 R' L2 B' Dw2 3Rw2 Dw' B 3Uw L2 Dw Uw2 U' Rw2 Lw' 3Rw2 Fw2 Dw' B' 3Rw2 Fw' Bw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Fw R Bw2 B2 Uw' Lw' F'





Spoiler: 7x7



Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-23
solves/total: 10/10

single
best: 3:38.68
worst: 4:32.30

mean of 3
current: 3:56.49 (σ = 1.42)
best: 3:49.42 (σ = 8.61)

avg of 5
current: 3:54.38 (σ = 2.85)
best: 3:47.96 (σ = 6.91)

Average: 3:56.56 (σ = 10.51)
Mean: 3:58.35

Time List:
1. 4:32.30 Dw2 R 3Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw Lw U2 3Bw 3Uw Rw B Bw2 3Fw 3Dw' Bw' D Fw2 Bw2 3Lw2 Rw Dw' 3Dw' Uw' 3Lw F 3Lw' F B' 3Lw' 3Fw' B2 L 3Uw' 3Rw F2 3Bw2 B Bw D2 Dw2 3Dw B Bw2 Rw2 D2 Bw U Uw 3Dw 3Uw' F' B2 R' F' Lw' Bw R 3Dw 3Fw' Dw L2 3Dw' 3Fw 3Bw L Dw' Fw2 Bw 3Lw' Uw2 Bw' 3Fw' Fw2 3Bw' F Dw 3Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 3Lw Uw 3Uw' Bw' L Uw Fw' 3Uw2 U2 3Lw U2 Rw' 3Bw' R' U' 3Rw2 L 3Bw2 B2 3Rw2
2. 4:17.12 Bw L2 Bw Fw2 D' 3Bw 3Uw Uw' Lw' 3Uw' Fw2 3Uw2 Rw' Bw' Dw Lw' U' 3Bw2 L F2 3Rw2 Dw D Bw 3Fw Lw Bw Dw' L' 3Dw 3Fw' Lw2 3Rw' 3Bw 3Fw' D B' Dw' 3Bw2 3Uw2 B2 Uw 3Bw' Bw2 3Uw2 3Lw 3Uw Uw Bw D2 3Lw 3Rw Bw2 B' 3Dw2 3Rw' Dw Rw2 Uw 3Fw 3Lw Lw 3Uw D Lw' 3Bw R2 B2 3Uw Rw' L R2 Dw' Lw2 R' 3Lw' Uw2 B2 Uw R' Rw' 3Rw 3Uw R' 3Bw' Fw L Bw' F2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' D2 3Rw U2 3Fw2 3Bw' Rw' B2 L2
3. 3:38.68 3Bw L2 Dw2 Fw2 B' U Rw 3Uw' U' R' F2 L' 3Fw Dw 3Bw2 F Rw' 3Dw Rw2 Dw2 3Uw2 D Fw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 B Dw' U2 Lw2 F' Fw' Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 Bw' Fw 3Uw2 D 3Dw R 3Uw2 Uw 3Dw' B' Uw Dw' F2 3Lw2 F' L F2 Dw' 3Bw Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw 3Rw2 R' L2 Bw2 3Dw2 R2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' F2 U Dw 3Bw2 Lw2 Bw 3Rw Bw' Dw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Lw' B' Uw D Lw' 3Rw U2 D Uw2 Dw 3Bw2 3Fw R2 3Uw' 3Dw 3Rw2 3Uw Fw 3Bw Uw' Lw'
4. 3:52.56 Uw2 3Lw' 3Rw U2 3Bw 3Uw2 D2 Bw2 R2 3Dw 3Fw2 R2 F U' Rw2 3Fw' Uw' 3Bw2 F2 R2 3Bw U2 Fw 3Fw' 3Rw' L Fw2 3Bw' Lw' F' R' 3Fw Bw' 3Uw' 3Bw' Fw R2 D2 F' 3Rw 3Bw2 D 3Dw 3Bw 3Lw' Rw L' F D2 Uw2 Dw Rw' 3Dw 3Bw2 Bw 3Fw 3Uw' Dw' Rw' 3Bw2 Fw 3Fw2 Uw' B' 3Dw2 D2 3Fw Uw 3Rw Rw U2 D' 3Rw2 Rw2 3Dw' 3Fw' U' F 3Uw' 3Dw2 F2 U2 B2 F2 Fw2 U2 Bw' B D2 F U 3Dw' 3Lw F Lw2 3Uw2 F2 Bw2 3Uw Uw'
5. 4:01.99 Fw L2 3Rw' 3Bw' R2 Rw Uw' Bw2 B2 Lw' F2 Dw F Bw2 B U Lw' 3Lw2 L Bw' U' 3Fw' Lw' L 3Bw2 Fw' 3Lw2 L2 3Rw' Rw 3Dw2 R Fw2 Rw' 3Bw' B Dw' L 3Bw2 3Rw' B' 3Dw2 3Lw F2 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Lw' F2 Uw' 3Lw 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw U 3Rw Lw' 3Fw Dw2 Bw2 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Lw' Fw' D R' Rw 3Rw Fw' R' B 3Lw' Fw F 3Dw R2 Fw' Dw2 F' Rw U2 Lw 3Fw Uw2 3Bw' R 3Lw2 3Uw R2 U Fw' B R2 Bw Rw F2 Dw2 R2 L2 3Lw
6. 3:40.02 U2 Uw2 Rw2 U Dw2 Rw 3Bw' F2 Uw' L 3Lw2 F' Dw' Rw2 Dw F' Lw2 3Fw F 3Rw Rw' U B U Dw Uw 3Dw' R2 U2 3Lw 3Dw2 Rw 3Rw F Rw2 L2 R2 B L Lw2 Dw 3Uw' Lw' 3Bw2 Uw 3Rw 3Dw' 3Fw 3Lw2 3Dw2 B' 3Rw U2 B 3Fw' 3Lw2 F' B' Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw 3Uw L 3Lw' R' B2 3Fw L2 3Bw' U2 3Lw2 L D B 3Dw L2 D2 Bw2 Uw F2 3Rw2 F U Uw2 D' 3Rw Fw' Rw' 3Lw2 B' Bw2 3Lw2 Lw2 U' Dw2 F2 3Fw' 3Uw' F2 U
7. 3:51.31 3Lw' B 3Lw2 Uw 3Uw' L' D Uw L' Bw2 D' Lw 3Lw' 3Fw2 Dw' F2 D2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Dw' U2 3Bw L' F' 3Fw B2 R' Bw2 Dw R' U' Uw' 3Bw' 3Rw2 L2 Dw2 U Bw2 U' 3Uw2 Uw2 D2 L Rw2 3Uw2 Bw' L' B2 3Lw2 Rw R2 3Uw' Rw' 3Bw D Bw2 R' 3Lw 3Rw' Rw' Dw2 3Dw L2 D2 F2 U' 3Uw2 F Lw2 R2 Rw U2 3Rw' Rw Fw 3Uw2 3Bw Dw' Rw2 3Lw2 U' F' Bw' Rw2 U' Uw2 3Lw' Rw2 3Dw L2 Dw' 3Rw' U 3Dw2 B' 3Fw R2 Fw2 3Lw' D
8. 3:56.93 3Dw' L U 3Lw L' R2 Dw2 L' Fw R2 D Dw' F B2 3Bw2 Rw2 Fw' 3Dw2 3Uw2 B' 3Uw F 3Rw' L2 R Fw2 Rw' 3Bw' Bw' L' Rw 3Uw U2 B2 D 3Rw Dw2 Fw B Rw' Lw2 D2 F' Lw2 3Bw' Dw 3Uw2 3Bw' U2 Rw2 3Uw2 L2 U Fw2 Bw2 3Lw 3Rw' L' Lw' Dw Rw2 F2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 Uw2 3Uw U2 3Lw Fw2 L2 Bw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw 3Bw2 U2 R' U Dw' 3Rw2 Lw2 L2 3Bw R2 Lw 3Uw' 3Dw' B 3Rw' L2 B' U2 L2 3Dw2 R2 L'
9. 3:57.64 Dw B2 L' Fw 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Bw' Rw U2 Fw U2 3Rw 3Dw2 3Lw2 R2 U2 Fw D2 Rw2 B Uw2 Bw2 Rw F' 3Bw' 3Dw Dw' 3Bw' D' L' R2 3Uw U' 3Dw' 3Lw D' 3Fw Lw2 3Lw2 R L2 3Dw2 Fw' Dw' D 3Lw' Dw2 3Rw2 3Bw 3Dw' L' U L2 3Uw2 3Lw Uw 3Lw Uw 3Rw' Uw 3Dw2 L Fw Dw' Rw2 D' Fw Uw2 Bw 3Dw' 3Uw' Dw2 Bw' Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw R2 D' L Fw' Dw' Rw 3Bw 3Dw Uw' Rw' R2 U' Dw2 3Uw2 3Lw2 B2 R2 Bw F2 D' Rw U Rw' Dw
10. 3:54.91 3Rw2 D R2 Fw' R2 3Lw L2 Rw2 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 R2 Bw2 U2 Dw D' R2 3Fw2 L' D F2 3Uw' R' 3Bw Dw' 3Dw2 3Bw' U2 3Rw2 3Bw U 3Uw2 F' Uw 3Uw2 R2 Lw 3Fw' D2 Bw' Fw' B D2 R' U2 3Bw' Uw2 L Uw D R D2 U Bw2 F2 Fw2 B' 3Fw2 U L' Rw2 B' Uw L' Dw2 Uw 3Fw2 Fw' Bw' D' R2 Dw' B2 F' Uw' F Lw Rw R' L' 3Rw' D 3Fw2 Lw L 3Bw B' Rw2 D' L 3Rw2 B' D' F R2 U' Uw2 B'


My goal is to get 50 solves in each session by next week.


----------



## Garf (Nov 25, 2022)

I am going to be watching a lot of Kevin Hayes' Tuesday Tips videos. So for you guys, I am going to be writing down things for you guys to read and make use for. I already started with expert 5x5 centers, and plan on doing a lot more with this.








Expert Big Cube Tips from Kevin Hays


Reference for Kevin Hays’ Tuesday Tips: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOTFqUk_G-w&list=PLjUDKtvFU6ciyTvv_2RextBE_tbHd3Ruu&index=19 Things to know about 5x5 centers: 5x5 centers should be done really quickly, since they happen to be so simple compared to 6x6 and 7x7. Your first center should be ...




docs.google.com


----------



## Garf (Nov 28, 2022)

Lol got this during a passing period before math class.
7.86 D' F B L2 B R' L2 U' F B U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 R' @2022-11-28 14:34:16


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 28, 2022)

Niceeeee it’s funny when your classmates react to you solving. Can I scramble it? Can I solve it?


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 28, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Niceeeee it’s funny when your classmates react to you solving. Can I scramble it? Can I solve it?


I am so used to kids asking to scramble and solve it, that I usually bring 3-4 3x3's, but it is usually my friends, and I taught some of them how to solve it so it makes it more fun.


----------



## Garf (Nov 29, 2022)

I've been trying to improve my lookahead in big cubes (5/6/7). I average sub 1:20/2:30/3:40 on the events, and I use the plain reduction method. Yau and Hoya don't really work for me, as I have trouble keeping layers together, and prefer the freedom redux gives me. What should I be looking for when looking ahead at big cube edges in general?


----------



## LBr (Nov 29, 2022)

Garf said:


> Lol got this during a passing period before math class.
> 7.86 D' F B L2 B R' L2 U' F B U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 R' @2022-11-28 14:34:16


Nice. Managed to get a 7.81 during break today


----------



## Garf (Nov 30, 2022)

Garf said:


> I've been trying to improve my lookahead in big cubes (5/6/7). I average sub 1:20/2:30/3:40 on the events, and I use the plain reduction method. Yau and Hoya don't really work for me, as I have trouble keeping layers together, and prefer the freedom redux gives me. What should I be looking for when looking ahead at big cube edges in general?


6x6 update: I just learned a good way to be solving the 6x6 last four edges, and I'm just wondering how I didn't figure it out before.
Essentially, if you have all the inner edges paired together, you just do 5x5 edges. If you have two edges done, you have to do some cycles to solve those two edges, and then do whatever for the last 2. Probably when doing the two paired edges you want to make the l2e the most optimal they can be.
For one edge, you set up a 3-cycle with the inner edges, and you get 5x5 edges again.
When you have no edges set up to be 5x5 edges, you can either have:
1. Two slice-flip-slice cases similar to 4x4, in which can set up to be 5x5 edges.
2. A 4-cycle of edges, in which you can solve one inner edge, then do a smart 3-cycle to solve the other three inners to get 5x5 edges.
You end up setting up l4e to be 5x5 edges, which will make the solution much faster.


----------



## Garf (Dec 6, 2022)

So I just did an ao25 for 3x3, using the spacebar for split times.


Spoiler: 3x3 ao25 w/ splits



Generated By CSTimer on 2022-12-05
avg of 25: 12.09

Time List:
1. 12.62=1.52+5.99+2.06+3.04 B L U2 B2 D' R' F B' L U2 D2 F' R2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 
2. 11.32=1.92+5.57+1.32+2.50 U2 R D' L2 B U B' L' B L2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 
3. 13.03=1.95+6.66+1.22+3.18 R' B2 U B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U R' B2 D L R2 B' R' B 
4. 11.52=2.45+4.56+2.56+1.93 B' D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 U F U2 R' D R' D2 F2 L D' 
5. 11.35=2.18+4.85+2.18+2.13 B2 U' L2 F L2 B U2 D' R' U2 F2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 B D2 B' R2 
6. 11.93=1.35+6.46+1.81+2.29 F2 B2 R F' L' U R' B2 D2 F R2 U2 F U2 D2 R2 U2 B D' B2 
7. 11.57=1.74+5.45+1.61+2.76 B2 L F L2 D2 F L2 B L2 B2 U2 F2 L' D R' U' L B L F' 
8. 11.74=2.34+6.46+1.46+1.48 D U2 L2 R2 B2 F U2 F L2 F' R2 D2 L' F U' R D' L' R2 D' R' 
9. (14.78=1.33+7.84+2.27+3.34) L F D2 F' U R L B L F2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 D 
10. 14.17=2.56+7.52+0.97+3.11 F D2 F' D2 L' F D B D2 L2 U D B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R' 
11. 11.56=2.83+5.51+1.43+1.78 L' F R2 U B' D F' D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 R' D' 
12. 10.98=1.38+5.69+2.38+1.53 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 R' U' R' D L' R F' L2 R 
13. (10.20=1.77+4.36+2.05+2.01) R U' F L' U' L2 B2 R D R U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' L2 D2 R2 D2 
14. 12.26=1.27+7.15+1.93+1.90 B2 L' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 F' L R2 B U2 B' L2 
15. 13.86=1.63+6.57+2.92+2.73 D L F' R2 F U2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' F' U' F L' D' R2 
16. 13.15=2.09+5.95+2.30+2.79 D F2 L B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D R' B' L2 F' U F' L2 
17. 11.51=1.94+4.63+1.49+3.44 U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 F R2 U2 F' D' R D2 U R2 F' 
18. 11.57=1.34+4.37+3.49+2.36 D2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D' B U' F' L2 R2 U B' L D' F' 
19. (15.39=2.14+8.58+3.28+1.38) F L' B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 L D2 U2 R F L2 U' L2 U' R' D2 R' 
20. (10.15=2.30+5.14+2.03+0.67) R2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 D B U B2 D' R2 D' U' L' 
21. 11.33=1.69+4.90+2.21+2.51 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F L B R B' U2 B D U2 
22. 11.83=3.11+4.77+2.19+1.75 F D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 B2 L B D' R' F' L' U' L2 F2 
23. 11.91=1.60+5.07+2.34+2.89 D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U F' L2 R2 F' L F D' B F' 
24. 11.48=1.51+5.50+2.28+2.18 F2 R2 L' D' R D2 B U2 F2 L D2 R B2 L B2 U2 L B2 R2 B' 
25. 13.23=3.12+5.47+2.03+2.60 U2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F D F' R D' L' B2 F2 L2 F


At times, I average decently well with F2L (for my skill level), but my cross, OLL, and PLL need work. So I'll be working on drilling my cross, OLL, and PLL. I'll also improve on F2L look-ahead, bookmarking, and deductions for both F2L and the last layer.


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2022)

Yes! Sub-10 ao12, finally!
Generated By CSTimer on 2022-12-08
avg of 12: 9.97

Time List:
1. (8.79) R' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F' R2 U R B' D' F2 L2 B' D2
2. 10.36 R2 B' R2 U R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L F' D F L' D2 F
3. (10.92) R' B2 U2 F U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 D L' U' L' B R2 F2 U
4. 10.11 F2 R L D2 B2 U' F2 R L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F U2
5. 10.81 R' D2 L2 B R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' U L B' R' U' B2
6. 10.23 L' D' F D2 R2 U R' F B U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R U' B'
7. 10.09 D U B2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 U B' R U' B F R' F2 L' U' B2
8. 9.13 B' D2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R' B2 D B F' R D2
9. 9.97 R2 B2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 R2 F' D' F' R2 F U L D2 F' U
10. 9.47 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' F' D2 L2 U F2 R' D' L B L2 R F' D2
11. 10.13 U' B' R' F U' L2 F L' U B2 L2 U L2 U' D2 B2 R2 D' L'
12. 9.38 R U2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 D B2 U' L' U2 R' B F L
Also made it to 300 solves


Spoiler: 300 solves mean



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-08
solves/total: 300/300

single
best: 7.86
worst: 15.27

mean of 3
current: 9.98 (σ = 0.54)
best: 8.97 (σ = 1.33)

avg of 5
current: 9.91 (σ = 0.38)
best: 9.48 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 12
current: 10.07 (σ = 0.42)
best: 9.97 (σ = 0.50)

avg of 25
current: 10.07 (σ = 0.46)
best: 10.07 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 50
current: 10.41 (σ = 0.87)
best: 10.41 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 100
current: 10.61 (σ = 0.87)
best: 10.61 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 200
current: 10.93 (σ = 1.03)
best: 10.92 (σ = 1.04)

Average: 11.03 (σ = 1.00)
Mean: 11.04

Time List:
1. 12.90 U L' F' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U' B D' L' F2 R' D' U2
2. 10.95 L F L2 D L B U2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2
3. 11.93 B R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' U' F U F2 R D L' D F
4. 9.18 L2 F' R L B D' L' F D' B' U' B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D
5. 11.74 D2 L F' U D F2 R2 B U2 L' U2 L' D2 R F2 L' F2 U2 R F2 D
6. 12.02 L' D2 U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 B L F2 U2 L2 D' F R U
7. 11.84 F' D2 L D' F B' U' R' F D2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B' R
8. 13.64 L2 D R2 B L2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 L F R U2 L' B' D2
9. 11.09 B U R U2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U B2 D R2 L F' L B2 U R F
10. 11.28 U F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' R2 U2 R2 U R2 B' L2 D' R F' L
11. 11.45 B' L' U2 D R D' L B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D B' L
12. 12.85 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 U B L B' R F R F2 D B R2
13. 10.86 L2 U R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' B' D2 B' R2 U' B2
14. 11.59 R' U' B2 U L F2 D' R' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 F R'
15. 10.79 D' B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 F2 R B2 D F U2 L R2 D' F' U
16. 14.09 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 L' U' L D2 B U' R' F' U2
17. 9.77 B R2 U' D' F' R' B2 R F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2
18. 10.45 R2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 D R D B U L D' R U'
19. 13.08 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 B2 R' F' L' R' D' F' U
20. 13.42 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B R2 B U2 B D B F2 R2 D' U' L' F' D'
21. 13.83 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B L' R' F' L2 R B L2 R
22. 11.41 L' U2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 L B U L' R F R2 B' U L2
23. 12.48 B D2 R2 D F2 B' L R2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 B2 D R2 U2 F D'
24. 13.33 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' L B' R U B' U B' R B D2
25. 11.71 F' R' U' R2 F' B' L' B D' L B2 D2 R2 D' F2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U
26. 12.06 R U2 B' D' L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 R' D2 L F R' B2 L
27. 11.88 R U2 R D2 B2 R D2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 B' U2 R' F2 U' B2 U2 R2
28. 11.90 U' L U F B R L2 D L R2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F B
29. 10.99 F' R B' R2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 B' L2 D' F' R' U B2 L2 B R
30. 10.50 B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R' U2 R F R D' F D' B
31. 12.39 R' U' R2 F' B R F' B2 D U2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2
32. 11.85 B L' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' B2 R2 F' U B' R2 D' F' L U'
33. 10.75 U B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U B U2 R B U2 F2 U' L' R
34. 11.77 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U' L B' D R' F' D2 U2 L' F
35. 10.32 B' R B' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 R' U B' F D L2 R B2
36. 12.70 F2 U L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B' D' R2 B R2 B' L' F' D2 L
37. 12.28 L' R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 F' U B D F U L' B2
38. 11.39 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 B D2 B2 R' B' L' B D F' R
39. 11.23 D' R U' F2 D F2 L2 B2 D B2 D U2 B2 U2 R' D R2 D F' U' L2
40. 12.89 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U B2 U R2 F2 R F' L B' R U2 R D' R2 F'
41. 11.09 B' D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 B2 U' R D2 L F L2 B' D' R'
42. 9.33 L2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R' U F L2 B L
43. 12.83 R2 F' U' B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R' F' U' L' B2 L2 U2
44. 11.76 B L' U' B U' R2 L2 U' B R' U2 L U2 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2
45. 12.62 U R F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B R2 B' L B' D L2 U B R' U
46. 10.63 B' D' U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U L2 F' R D' U2 B2 F2 U' R F2
47. 11.70 B' D2 F U2 B D2 B2 D2 F D2 F2 D L' F' U2 R' U' F' D L' R'
48. 11.56 U' B2 D F2 R2 U L2 U R2 D2 B2 R' F' L D2 L B D2 U' R2 U2
49. 11.66 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' L U B' D' B L2 D2 U2
50. 12.13 R B2 R' U B U R F D' R D2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 D2 B2 U2
51. 10.40 D2 B L2 B F L2 U2 B' U2 B D L2 B D2 L' F U F L U
52. 9.67 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B R2 B' L2 B' F' U R' F2 D L2 B2 L2 B' D2
53. 12.60 R B2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 L D2 L D2 B' U' R2 U' B D' B F U
54. 10.41 R' F D' U2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 B' U2 F U2 B2 U' B' F' U F L D2
55. 11.33 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 L2 R D2 F2 U' B' F2 D U2 L D F' L
56. 10.73 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' R' U2 R D2 F2 U2 B' L2 R F' D L' B2 U F2
57. 9.57 F2 L2 D F2 U' R' F R2 L2 F2 D L2 D R2 D L2 F2 U' D' B' L2
58. 10.87 D' F L2 B2 U D' F' R' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 L U R
59. 11.21 B' L2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 B' L U F2 R' D F2 D U B
60. 11.99 R2 U R2 D R2 U F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U F' L R F' D R' U2 L B
61. 11.40 R2 L U2 B U2 R L B D B D2 L2 F U2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2
62. 11.35 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 R F' U R B L' B' U' L' D'
63. 11.02 D' B' L D' F2 B' D B2 U' B2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2
64. 12.66 D2 F U2 D R L F R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F' R
65. 12.46 U D' F' B' R2 U' R2 L2 B L B2 U2 L B2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L2 B2
66. 9.66 D2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 U F2 D F2 D' F' L' D2 F2 D B' D' U2 B
67. 10.04 D2 F' R2 D' B2 D U L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 F' L D' F2 D2 F'
68. 12.11 B L2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F L2 B R2 D R2 U R F2 L D' B L' B
69. 11.05 D' R B D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D B2 D' F2 R D2 U2 R' F' R D'
70. 8.42 D2 B U' L2 D L2 D' R' F D2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U2 F2
71. 10.88 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 U F2 L' R' B' L B2 F2 L' B2 U
72. 11.05 R' F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F' L B' R U L D' B2 L'
73. 9.72 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' D' F' L2 U L2 U
74. 9.64 D2 R U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 D' U' F L U' L' D2
75. 9.55 R2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F' R2 F' L U' R F' L2 B' R F' R' U
76. 11.07 U' B' R D R2 D B R B F2 D L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' L2
77. 9.51 F' R' U2 R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 L B' U' F D' R2 F2
78. 10.29 B' D' B' L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 B2 L' U R' U F2 L' D2
79. 11.14 B L B2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U B R2 F U' L2 R2 F2
80. 11.93 R L' D' B L F2 U' L D2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F' U' D2
81. 10.94 D2 L' U2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 L' F2 U L R' B2 D2 R2 U B' L2
82. 10.94 L' D B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 L' B' R' F' L U R' B2
83. 11.02 B U F R' B2 U' L2 U R2 L' U2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 L F2 U2 F'
84. 11.00 D' B L' B2 U B U' R L2 B R2 D2 F U2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 R'
85. 9.95 R2 L D' B2 D2 L' F U' R2 D2 F U2 F L2 B D2 L2 B L2 D
86. 10.38 R' B' R' L' U2 L2 F R2 D R U2 F2 B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 L2
87. 8.96 L U2 F2 U2 R D2 R B2 F2 U2 R B2 D' F2 L U' L F2 D' F'
88. 9.31 L U F R2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 D B2 U R F' R2 D2
89. 10.57 U L B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D F2 D U L2 D' R F' L2 D2 U2 B' R'
90. 9.92 F R' D2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 R B2 D' R' D U2 R B' D' U
91. 10.18 D' B' U2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 R D2 R2 U B' F2 D2 F2 D2 R'
92. 11.15 L F2 L' U2 L F2 R' B2 L2 R' U2 F' L D B' D U' F' R2 D' F2
93. 11.95 L R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 F' U2 F L' D2 B'
94. 11.74 D' B U' B2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 F' U' L' R' U R D2 L'
95. 10.16 R F U' B2 R U L U L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U B D'
96. 10.95 R L2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' U2 B' F L D2 B2 R F
97. 11.44 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' L' D R B2 F D F2 D F
98. 11.73 R2 B' R2 B R2 D2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 F' L B' L B2 U L U' L2
99. 10.24 F D' L' F U' F' D' B L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 D
100. 8.74 R F' U' F' L U F L F U2 R' D2 R F2 R' F2 R2 D2 R'
101. 11.41 R2 D B2 D2 L2 B D2 F R2 F' R2 D' U' F D2 B L' D
102. 9.88 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D U L B' D' L2 D F L2 R2 D F
103. 15.27 D' F U' D2 B' R U D' R' F2 L F2 D2 F2 R U2 L B2 R' U
104. 12.55 F2 D L' B2 D' R2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F L2 R' U' R' F U
105. 12.53 L F2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' U2 L B2 L U2 F' U' B2 D R B2 F' U' F'
106. 10.12 L2 B' U F D R U F L2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 B2 U2
107. 11.72 D' F2 L' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 R' B2 F' D L2 U B
108. 11.79 R' U' R' L2 U' F' B' L' F L' D2 B2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 R D2 R'
109. 12.57 R F' B' D2 F R2 D' F' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 L
110. 8.62 D' L2 U B' R F2 D R' L' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 B' D
111. 10.14 F2 U F2 U' R2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 F' D' L2 F L D' F2 D R'
112. 11.27 D2 B' D R2 F D2 L U R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 L F2 L2 F
113. 12.13 D F B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U2 L D' L' D' F R U2 F2
114. 9.18 U2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F R D U B' F R' U' R D2
115. 14.44 R2 U R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 D R' U' L R2 D' L F' D' U B
116. 11.82 L2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 B' U' L' F L2 F D2 F2 R' U' F
117. 10.11 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U B' U2 L' R' F L' R2 B R
118. 11.56 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B L' D F2 R' D2 L' D' F2
119. 10.67 R B2 L B2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 L F' D B L' U B2 L' R2 F'
120. 11.93 R D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' U' L D F2 D F' D' R2 D' R'
121. 13.07 R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' F' R' D2 B' R' F L U' F' D'
122. 10.74 F L2 B R' F2 R B D2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D B' D'
123. 11.26 R B L2 R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' R D2 U' F L2 U2 F' D2
124. 12.65 L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 R B2 D R' F L' D L2 U R
125. 12.76 F D2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D' U2 L' F U L' F2 L' U
126. 11.32 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U F R2 U2 L' B' D F L U B'
127. 11.26 U R' B' U B L' F D' U2 L U2 L B2 L U2 D2 F2 R D2 F2
128. 12.69 U2 B' L2 B D2 B2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 D B R2 F' R' D' B2
129. 11.61 B2 D L2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' D' L' R U B L' U R2 F
130. 9.10 F' B2 L F2 L2 U2 R F2 L D2 L' F2 B D' R' F2 D' U' R
131. 11.55 R D B2 D' U' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L F' R F D' F2 R2 F2 R2
132. 10.98 U2 L' D2 U2 F U2 B R2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L' F' D L' U' F
133. 9.31 L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 B' U' F L' U' F U R F'
134. 12.55 U R' F U2 L2 R2 F D2 F U2 R2 F' R2 L U B F' U F R
135. 10.53 F L2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B U2 B' F' U R2 D2 F2 R' F D' R2 D
136. 12.96 L2 D' F2 R B L F U' B R L' B2 D2 R B2 R' D2 R' U2
137. 12.52 L B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 B L D B2 L2 B2 F2 L'
138. 11.50 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 F' U L' D2 B' F D L F'
139. 9.44 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R F2 D U' F' R D' F2 D' U
140. 12.62 L' F2 D' R' U B U B2 L' U2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U R2
141. 11.14 U R' L2 U F2 D' U' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 L' F' L' B2 D B2 U
142. 9.50 F B' R' B2 L2 U' L F R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 B2 D2 R
143. 12.25 R U' F2 L2 R2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 L F U2 L2 U L D2 F2
144. 11.61 U F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 B R2 L B' D2 R' D' L F' D L
145. 11.88 U2 L' B U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 L' D R U' B' L2 D
146. 10.62 B L2 U B U D' L U F2 R' D2 L B2 L U2 L' B2 L U2 D2
147. 11.15 D R' F' D2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B R U' F2 L' D U2
148. 8.61 D' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 L' F R D F L2 D2 L2
149. 7.86 D' F B L2 B R' L2 U' F B U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 R'
150. 10.44 D' R' U2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 U' F L2 B L R' B' L'
151. 9.49 R2 L F2 B U' B' L' F L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' F2 L U2 D2 L' U B2
152. 11.70 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 B D L B2 R U F2 D' L' B' L
153. 9.82 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 R2 F' D' U2 L U2 L' F' L' B U'
154. 9.19 D2 B R B' D2 B2 U B2 R' B R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2
155. 11.54 F L' R2 U F2 D' B2 D L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 R' U R' B' L' F R
156. 11.41 U L2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D L' D U' L2 B' D R B2 F D
157. 9.97 U2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B D B2 R' B L' B2 U' R F2 R2
158. 8.49 B2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R F2 L' D2 L B2 D R D2 L2 F' R' U2 R2
159. 11.81 D B R2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L D U2 B' D' F' D L2
160. 11.94 F2 L F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L' F' R' D' B D U R
161. 11.18 D' F2 L F2 L D2 B2 F2 R F2 R2 B R' U L B' L2 R D2 F
162. 12.92 U2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F' R' F' D2 L' D' U R B F'
163. 12.50 D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F U2 B' R' U B L' B2 L
164. 9.44 R F2 L' F' B U F2 B' U' R U2 F2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' L2 B2
165. 11.38 B' D2 R' D' L' B' U' R D F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 R2
166. 8.11 B' F2 U2 F L2 R2 F R2 B' D2 L' D' L2 R' B' F2 R F' D' L'
167. 11.39 B L2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' R F' L B R D' L' D' R
168. 10.23 L' B2 U2 L' F2 R U2 L D2 R' U2 L2 F' R' F' L' D2 U' L D'
169. 12.36 R' U B' L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R' B2 U' F2 R2 D' F
170. 12.22 L B D2 F B' U R' B R U2 R B2 U2 R' B2 R L' B2 D2
171. 12.36 R' B' D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B D2 U F D' B U' R' B2 F'
172. 12.01 L2 R2 D F2 D R2 D U2 R2 U L F D' B L' F2 U' L2 U R2
173. 12.72 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 F2 D' B' D B' R2 D L' F'
174. 11.26 L' U2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 D' B F U' R' F R2
175. 11.75 F2 U2 B2 L U2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 F' U' F2 U2 F' L2 D R F'
176. 13.42 R' F' U2 R2 F U L' B' U B2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 R
177. 12.23 R2 F D2 F2 R2 U F2 D B2 D R2 F2 U2 L F' D U B' F2 D R2
178. 12.69 D U2 L2 B U2 R2 B' R2 F D2 L2 F' L2 R D L2 F' L U' B R'
179. 11.82 F2 L' B R L U' R F B' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R U2 B2
180. 13.83 D R2 F2 D B2 D2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 B D2 R' F2 L D' L
181. 12.81 U F D' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 B D R F R D R
182. 11.12 U' D2 L' U' L B L' F B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B
183. 9.33 U L D2 B L2 B2 R2 D R' F2 R2 L B2 L U2 R U2 F2 R' U
184. 10.61 U F' B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L' F' L' D U' R D' B2
185. 13.33 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U F U' B L2 R' F U' R'
186. 12.51 U' F D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 R' D' F L2 F' L F
187. 10.12 B2 R' L2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 F' R2 F U' L' D2 L' B L2 B2
188. 11.99 B R' D2 R2 L D R2 F' D' U2 F B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B U2 F U2
189. 10.37 U R' B2 D U B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F R F' L' F2 D2 B2 F'
190. 9.91 U' L B' L2 U F D' R B2 D2 L' F2 L U2 L U2 R' B2 D2 F U'
191. 9.30 R2 D2 F' L' U F' L U F2 L2 U D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B L
192. 9.31 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U B' L B D' F D
193. 10.83 R2 B D2 R' B2 R' F L2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L U2
194. 10.67 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 U' F U L' D2 B L' U'
195. 11.75 R D' U2 R U2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 B' D' F2 U R' U' F
196. 10.76 D2 B U' D2 B2 L' D L B' R2 D2 R L2 F2 R' U2 B2 R U2 R2 F2
197. 10.61 L2 U' R2 L2 F' B' R U D2 F2 R' U2 L F2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L U
198. 10.74 B2 R F' R' U' B' L2 U' F' L' U2 R' F2 L B2 L F2 R' U2 B2 L
199. 12.11 F' L D' L2 B' L2 F L' D R B2 R2 U B2 U D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2
200. 11.26 F2 D R' D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 D F2 U R' F D2 R2 F' L F'
201. 11.40 F R2 F D2 L' F' U' D B' U L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U B2
202. 11.23 D R' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 B' R U2 F' L B D
203. 9.63 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F R U F' D F2 R2 B U' R2
204. 12.81 F D F2 L' F L2 U R F2 D L2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 F
205. 11.02 L' D' B2 R' L2 B D' R D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R B2 R' D2
206. 10.59 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U B' U L D' B' D2 U' R' U F'
207. 11.69 U F' L' U' L' U R D2 B L2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 D R2
208. 11.09 B2 U R D2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D F' L' D2 U B R F'
209. 11.01 F R' B2 U2 L2 U2 F D L F L2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2
210. 11.21 D B2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 L D' U' B' F2 U F L B2 R
211. 9.28 B2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B L' B' U R F' D R U'
212. 9.42 F' L B2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 U B D R2 B F L R U'
213. 10.55 L' B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D U2 L' D2 R B L' U F2 L' B'
214. 10.67 R' L2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2 R' D' U' B D2 U2 F U'
215. 10.87 F U' B' R2 B L2 D2 B L2 B R2 F R B D2 L B F2 U2
216. 11.63 U L2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F U L F R F L'
217. 10.00 U' B2 U2 L2 U F' D2 R L F D' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2
218. 11.35 L U' B' L B' U2 F L2 U' R2 B2 U D2 R2 D2 R2 U B'
219. 12.29 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F' D' B2 D' U' F' L U B'
220. 11.55 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 F' R F' R U2 B U L2 R
221. 11.57 R2 U R' L' F2 U' F' R2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 R B
222. 8.80 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B D2 U2 L2 B D2 F U F2 U' L D' B U R2 F'
223. 8.90 R B' D B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B' D B2 U L2 B R
224. 10.40 D' F2 L' D2 L' R2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 R F2 L
225. 10.69 D R L U B2 U2 F L' U' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 B
226. 9.14 L' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 R2 B' D2 L D R U' B' L' F
227. 9.85 F' L' D2 B2 L' R2 U2 R D2 R' B2 R2 B2 F' U B' U' L2 F2 L U
228. 9.60 R F' R' B2 D F2 U B2 D' U' L2 R' B' L2 D' L U2 B2
229. 11.74 R L2 F D2 B F D2 U2 R2 B2 R D' B' R F2 R U' R' B'
230. 10.96 R2 D F' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 R F2 D B' F2 L' U'
231. 9.98 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 F' R' F' R2 B L' D' L F2
232. 10.11 F' U' R U2 F D' R2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 R' U2 D2 R' L
233. 12.20 L U' L2 F' D' R' D B D' R2 L2 U F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U
234. 10.75 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 R B' L' U2 L' B L B2
235. 10.32 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D L B' D2 R2 U2 L R D B' R
236. 11.37 D' F' R F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 L F R B' R' F U2
237. 10.47 D F R B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D L' R2 U2 B' U' L2 B
238. 12.80 R' F2 D' U' R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 L' U2 R F D' B R' F' R2
239. 11.61 L U2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F' L' B' L2 B2 D' U F L2
240. 11.80 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 F L' B' L2 D F' U2 B' U
241. 11.91 F' L' D' F' B D' L' R2 U' L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 R' B'
242. 8.94 L2 D F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 L' B F2 L' U B' D U R
243. 11.31 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 B' U' L' D2 L2 D L2 R F
244. 11.74 U L' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 L U' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U
245. 10.49 U' L' D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 B2 F R2 B' R F2 L' D'
246. 9.97 F B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U R' D F U2 R' F' R
247. 10.27 R2 D2 L U L D L' D' B' U2 L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 D2 L2 F' R
248. 10.52 R L2 D' F' U2 R2 F B' U' R' D2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 L U2 L
249. 11.12 D2 L2 B L2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 U B U' R F' U R B' D2
250. 11.64 D2 F2 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R' U L' F L' F U R2 F' D'
251. 8.48 U' B' R' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L' D' U2 B R2 D' F'
252. 10.97 B D' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D B' L' B2 R' D B D B'
253. 10.21 L' B' L2 U' L2 D' R2 U L2 D F2 U' L2 B' F D L' D2 R' D'
254. 11.83 B' R L2 B' U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 F2 D2 L D U R' U2 B U2
255. 10.08 F2 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 R D U R' F D2 U' B' D2 B
256. 9.20 D B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 L B R2 D' F' R F'
257. 11.05 B L2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 L D2 L2 R' B D' F' U' F U' B' D'
258. 12.03 B' D' F' U2 B' U' D' L' B L2 F' B' U2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U
259. 9.19 F' D' L2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' D' F D L' B' L2
260. 8.68 U2 R F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D' L B F U2 L' U F D
261. 10.17 D2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 R B U' R' U B2 L' U B D
262. 9.52 L2 B L2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 F L2 F2 D' B' F' R2 U L U F2 D
263. 10.01 L2 B L2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 B U' L' B' U B2 U F L' B
264. 11.49 L U' F U' D2 F U' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R2 U2 D2
265. 12.89 L2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' F' L' R2 F U2 R' D2 F2 L2 F
266. 11.28 U B L2 B L2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 L D' B D R' F2 D B' F
267. 12.52 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D F2 D' F2 D B2 F' D' L U F' D R D
268. 9.59 U R U B' D2 R' U R2 F U2 L2 F B U2 D2 L2 B' R2 L2 U' B
269. 12.55 B R' U2 F' D L U' L2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 R2
270. 11.58 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 R' D F U' R U2 R2 F L B'
271. 9.55 D' F' D2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 L F2 U F R D2 B' D2
272. 11.95 D L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F U' R D2 B' U R U2 R'
273. 11.75 U R2 D2 B' R2 B U2 R2 F D2 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 U R F' L D U
274. 10.75 R' B' R' F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 D L2 D2 B' L D R B' F' U'
275. 12.26 U' D R' B L2 U' L D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' B' U2 R B'
276. 9.74 U2 F' D R L U' L D R' B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2
277. 10.03 F' L2 B' F2 L2 U R2 U B2 U F2 D2 R2 B' L R2 B2 F' D' B2
278. 10.93 F U B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B L' D2 R D R U2 B
279. 9.58 F' R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B' U' L' D2 F R' U2 F2 D'
280. 11.84 F' B2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D U2 F2 R' B' F2 U2 L' F R2 D'
281. 9.88 B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F L' D' R D B' D B2 L' B2
282. 9.72 B' D' L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 R F' L' R F U2
283. 10.61 U2 L2 D' L' F B R F L D' R2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2
284. 9.15 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B U L F L2 B' D B' F' R'
285. 10.27 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U L2 D2 U' B2 R U2 F2 L2 B D F L' R' U
286. 10.50 L2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 B U2 D B' R' F' U L2 R2 U' L'
287. 8.79 R' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F' R2 U R B' D' F2 L2 B' D2
288. 10.36 R2 B' R2 U R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L F' D F L' D2 F
289. 10.92 R' B2 U2 F U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 D L' U' L' B R2 F2 U
290. 10.11 F2 R L D2 B2 U' F2 R L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F U2
291. 10.81 R' D2 L2 B R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' U L B' R' U' B2
292. 10.23 L' D' F D2 R2 U R' F B U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R U' B'
293. 10.09 D U B2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 U B' R U' B F R' F2 L' U' B2
294. 9.13 B' D2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R' B2 D B F' R D2
295. 9.97 R2 B2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 R2 F' D' F' R2 F U L D2 F' U
296. 9.47 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' F' D2 L2 U F2 R' D' L B L2 R F' D2
297. 10.13 U' B' R' F U' L2 F L' U B2 L2 U L2 U' D2 B2 R2 D' L'
298. 9.38 R U2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 D B2 U' L' U2 R' B F L
299. 10.12 U2 B2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R B2 L F' D B2 R B2 F U2 F' D'
300. 10.43 L2 F U' L' F' B U2 R U B' L2 F U2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F'


My goals are just to get a sub-10 ao25, along with fixing OLL+PLL recognition+execution, and stuff for better F2L lookahead.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 8, 2022)

Niceeee, I've only ever had one sub ten.


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Niceeee, I've only ever had one sub ten.


You'll get more sub-10 solves as you improve, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 8, 2022)

ALSO I GOT RICKROLLED BY YOUR SIGNATURE!.


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> ALSO I GOT PRANKED BY YOUR SIGNATURE!.


You like my channel? It has very good content, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 8, 2022)

Yeah, but there is only one video so far.


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2022)

But...


Running for cube said:


> Yeah, but there is only one video so far.


My channel has multiple videos! What are you talking about?


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 8, 2022)

Wait one second


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Wait one second


Wait, I just saw what you meant. I fixed my channel link.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 8, 2022)

Ok I was very confused because I saw your channel once and thought it only had one video but you fixed it now.


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2022)

LOL got it sub-10 ao50!


Spoiler: AO50



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-08
avg of 50: 9.98

Time List:
1. 10.93 F U B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B L' D2 R D R U2 B 
2. 9.58 F' R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B' U' L' D2 F R' U2 F2 D' 
3. (11.84) F' B2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D U2 F2 R' B' F2 U2 L' F R2 D' 
4. 9.88 B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F L' D' R D B' D B2 L' B2 
5. 9.72 B' D' L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 R F' L' R F U2 
6. 10.61 U2 L2 D' L' F B R F L D' R2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 
7. 9.15 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B U L F L2 B' D B' F' R' 
8. 10.27 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U L2 D2 U' B2 R U2 F2 L2 B D F L' R' U 
9. 10.50 L2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 B U2 D B' R' F' U L2 R2 U' L' 
10. 8.79 R' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F' R2 U R B' D' F2 L2 B' D2 
11. 10.36 R2 B' R2 U R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L F' D F L' D2 F 
12. 10.92 R' B2 U2 F U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 D L' U' L' B R2 F2 U 
13. 10.11 F2 R L D2 B2 U' F2 R L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F U2 
14. 10.81 R' D2 L2 B R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' U L B' R' U' B2 
15. 10.23 L' D' F D2 R2 U R' F B U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R U' B' 
16. 10.09 D U B2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 U B' R U' B F R' F2 L' U' B2 
17. 9.13 B' D2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R' B2 D B F' R D2 
18. 9.97 R2 B2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 R2 F' D' F' R2 F U L D2 F' U 
19. 9.47 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' F' D2 L2 U F2 R' D' L B L2 R F' D2 
20. 10.13 U' B' R' F U' L2 F L' U B2 L2 U L2 U' D2 B2 R2 D' L' 
21. 9.38 R U2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 D B2 U' L' U2 R' B F L 
22. 10.12 U2 B2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R B2 L F' D B2 R B2 F U2 F' D' 
23. 10.43 L2 F U' L' F' B U2 R U B' L2 F U2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F' 
24. 9.55 F2 D R' B' R2 D2 B' R2 F D2 U2 B' L2 F R D2 F' L' B2 U' B 
25. 9.12 L D2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 R' U' B L' U' L F' D2 
26. (7.89) D2 L B2 R' D2 B2 R U2 R U2 R U R B2 R2 U2 B U2 L D 
27. (8.02) U D' F U' F' L' F L B' F2 U2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 
28. 10.53 D2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B R2 F D2 R' D2 R2 F 
29. 10.89 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B' R' F2 R F L' B' F U 
30. 9.76 D L' D' F2 D F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L B F2 D2 R F U2 B' 
31. 10.79 B' R' U F L2 U' D2 F R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' B 
32. 10.38 D' B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 F' R U B2 R F L2 B2 R2 D' 
33. 9.72 R2 D' F2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 B U' B2 F D' F L' R' D B2 
34. (12.61) R' U F D L2 F L R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F R2 F' U2 F2 L' B2 
35. 10.63 D2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F U F2 L U' R' B D' R' D' 
36. 9.97 U2 B' F U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B' R U B L2 R D' F' 
37. 10.05 L2 D' R' B' U F' D2 L' R2 U D2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U R 
38. 10.62 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L F D2 B' R D' F D2 F' L 
39. 9.90 L2 U2 F' D2 B U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 L D R' U B' R2 B D2 F 
40. 10.53 D' B2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F U2 L2 B F2 D' R' 
41. 9.60 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 R B2 R D' R' F' U2 R' D2 U2 B R 
42. 9.58 U B D' F2 L F' R' F' D F' R2 F' R2 B' L2 B U2 F' L2 D2 F' 
43. (11.58) F R F' R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B R' B2 D' R2 U2 F 
44. 9.20 U2 L F2 D U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' B2 F' R F2 D2 F' 
45. 8.44 D B' R2 F2 B2 D R' U2 F R2 F2 R' D2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 
46. 10.19 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L D' F' L U' L R B R2 
47. 10.09 B2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 F D L F' 
48. 9.68 R U' B2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F R2 B' D2 B D B D' L' R2 B U 
49. 9.22 D2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 F' D2 B' U L' D' B' U L 
50. (8.18) R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 R D2 U2 B' D F' D2 B' L2 R' B' U'


Also my sub-10 ao25 pb average:


Spoiler: ao25



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-08
avg of 25: 9.88

Time List:
1. 9.88 B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F L' D' R D B' D B2 L' B2 
2. 9.72 B' D' L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 R F' L' R F U2 
3. 10.61 U2 L2 D' L' F B R F L D' R2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 
4. 9.15 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B U L F L2 B' D B' F' R' 
5. 10.27 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U L2 D2 U' B2 R U2 F2 L2 B D F L' R' U 
6. 10.50 L2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 B U2 D B' R' F' U L2 R2 U' L' 
7. 8.79 R' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F' R2 U R B' D' F2 L2 B' D2 
8. 10.36 R2 B' R2 U R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L F' D F L' D2 F 
9. (10.92) R' B2 U2 F U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 D L' U' L' B R2 F2 U 
10. 10.11 F2 R L D2 B2 U' F2 R L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F U2 
11. (10.81) R' D2 L2 B R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' U L B' R' U' B2 
12. 10.23 L' D' F D2 R2 U R' F B U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R U' B' 
13. 10.09 D U B2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 U B' R U' B F R' F2 L' U' B2 
14. 9.13 B' D2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R' B2 D B F' R D2 
15. 9.97 R2 B2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 R2 F' D' F' R2 F U L D2 F' U 
16. 9.47 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' F' D2 L2 U F2 R' D' L B L2 R F' D2 
17. 10.13 U' B' R' F U' L2 F L' U B2 L2 U L2 U' D2 B2 R2 D' L' 
18. 9.38 R U2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 D B2 U' L' U2 R' B F L 
19. 10.12 U2 B2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R B2 L F' D B2 R B2 F U2 F' D' 
20. 10.43 L2 F U' L' F' B U2 R U B' L2 F U2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F' 
21. 9.55 F2 D R' B' R2 D2 B' R2 F D2 U2 B' L2 F R D2 F' L' B2 U' B 
22. 9.12 L D2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 R' U' B L' U' L F' D2 
23. (7.89) D2 L B2 R' D2 B2 R U2 R U2 R U R B2 R2 U2 B U2 L D 
24. (8.02) U D' F U' F' L' F L B' F2 U2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 
25. 10.53 D2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B R2 F D2 R' D2 R2 F


I am getting more sub-10 solves. However, I also need to focus on F2L lookahead, LL recognition, and max tps on the cross. Also taking more advantage of the cross+1 f2l pair and using that f2l pair to get me a very good solution.
So I will be working that a lot this weekend.


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2022)

I just discovered a major flaw in my solutions. (For 3x3, at least. This could apply to big cubes if I work hard enough)
So, last night, I was thinking about how I could make my solutions more effective and efficient. I was going through my head on what I needed to do, and then I realize: I don't look ahead that well. Sure, I can have high tps and maintain some levels of lookahead. However, in a lot of my solves I just realize I look at the pair I am solving, and I don't make an effort to see what else there is on the puzzle while I am solving that particular pair.
So for the next couple of days, maybe even weeks, I am going to be working on this skill. I will do a ton of practice solves so that I am actually looking ahead to other pieces and not just looking at the pair/edge/center/whatever I am working on.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 9, 2022)

Garf said:


> I just discovered a major flaw in my solutions. (For 3x3, at least. This could apply to big cubes if I work hard enough)
> So, last night, I was thinking about how I could make my solutions more effective and efficient. I was going through my head on what I needed to do, and then I realize: I don't look ahead that well. Sure, I can have high tps and maintain some levels of lookahead. However, in a lot of my solves I just realize I look at the pair I am solving, and I don't make an effort to see what else there is on the puzzle while I am solving that particular pair.
> So for the next couple of days, maybe even weeks, I am going to be working on this skill. I will do a ton of practice solves so that I am actually looking ahead to other pieces and not just looking at the pair/edge/center/whatever I am working on.


I struggle with look ahead too, keep grinding!


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 9, 2022)

Garf said:


> Wait, I just saw what you meant. I fixed my channel link.


where IS the channel link?


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 9, 2022)

Click on his profile pic.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 9, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Click on his profile pic.


Ok, and then what?


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Ok, and then what?


Go to the about page, and then you can see the channel.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 9, 2022)

Garf said:


> Go to the about page, and then you can see the channel.


ok


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2022)

50/50 for 2-side PLL recognition on the www.cubeskills.com test. Will update for 100/100


----------



## Garf (Dec 14, 2022)

So, for the past few days, I've been reworking how I look ahead. The way I have done it before is kinda good, but it is not what I want if I want to be world-class in the future. So I've been trying to not look at what I am solving and instead focus on what I need to solve. It's hard (for me) to focus on actually looking ahead, so I made a session called "LOOKAHEAD!" so that motivates me to lookahead.


----------



## Garf (Jan 1, 2023)

Rubiks phantom is cool.
No updates, still at the same level. This year, I plan on accomplishing my goals.


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 1, 2023)

Don’t we all


----------



## Garf (Jan 3, 2023)

This is the order that I needed the most.


----------



## gsingh (Jan 3, 2023)

Garf said:


> View attachment 21586
> This is the order that I needed the most.


Why 3 Rs3M's?


----------



## Garf (Jan 3, 2023)

gsingh said:


> Why 3 Rs3M's?


Why not?
Serious answer, one is for a friend, and the others I plan to lubricate and sell to people.


----------



## Garf (Jan 5, 2023)

Megaminx ao50


Spoiler: ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-04
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 58.90
worst: 1:18.92

mean of 3
current: 1:02.76 (σ = 1.82)
best: 1:01.26 (σ = 2.66)

avg of 5
current: 1:03.56 (σ = 0.63)
best: 1:01.76 (σ = 2.08)

avg of 12
current: 1:03.09 (σ = 1.52)
best: 1:02.27 (σ = 1.72)

avg of 25
current: 1:04.29 (σ = 3.20)
best: 1:04.29 (σ = 3.20)

avg of 50
current: 1:05.14 (σ = 3.44)
best: 1:05.14 (σ = 3.44)

Average: 1:05.14 (σ = 3.44)
Mean: 1:05.45

Time List:
1. 1:07.93 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

2. 1:05.96 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

3. 1:00.37 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

4. 1:13.10 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

5. 1:02.59 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

6. 1:05.49 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

7. 1:03.66 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8. 1:04.70 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

9. 1:10.28 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

10. 1:05.09 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

11. 1:06.44 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

12. 1:05.43 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

13. 1:03.45 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

14. 59.25 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

15. 1:02.64 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

16. 1:05.40 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

17. 59.54 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

18. 1:03.61 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

19. 1:13.79 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

20. 1:05.03 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

21. 1:04.25 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

22. 1:10.40 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

23. 1:09.19 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

24. 1:07.11 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

25. 1:16.36 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

26. 1:05.52 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

27. 1:05.94 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

28. 1:11.01 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

29. 1:18.92 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

30. 1:13.63 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

31. 1:10.53 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

32. 1:03.28 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

33. 1:01.18 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

34. 1:00.03 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

35. 1:04.60 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

36. 1:03.07 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

37. 1:02.40 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

38. 1:00.39 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

39. 1:04.84 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

40. 1:00.74 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

41. 1:04.15 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

42. 58.90 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

43. 1:04.45 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

44. 1:01.71 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

45. 1:03.60 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

46. 1:03.13 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

47. 1:11.34 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

48. 1:04.28 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

49. 1:03.27 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

50. 1:00.74 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U


Need to do more solves, sub-1 by next month for sure.


----------



## Garf (Jan 5, 2023)

Full Megaminx PLL is going really well. I know all of the Coner stuff, edge stuff, all the Js, Ds, Ms, some Ys, Fs, and Ts. That brings my knowledge of megaminx PLL to 44/151.


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 5, 2023)

full pll? Do you have a trainer website? If you do pls share.


----------



## Garf (Jan 5, 2023)

Running for cube said:


> full pll? Do you have a trainer website? If you do pls share.





Svelte app


Will also link in my sig.


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 5, 2023)

Nice, but is there one for two look?


----------



## Garf (Jan 5, 2023)

Running for cube said:


> Nice, but is there one for two look?


I mean, you could select all the cases and practice 2 look pll that way.


----------



## Garf (Jan 5, 2023)

Hopefully my package arrives soon, I am anxious to try the lubes+cubes.


----------



## Garf (Friday at 12:19 AM)

Yes, sub 11 ao500 for 3x3.


Spoiler: Ao500



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-05
avg of 500: 10.99

Time List:
1. 12.68 R L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D F2 U' R2 B' U2 L2 U R U' B U' L2 
2. (14.75) F2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F D2 U2 F' R2 F' L' D' R' B' L' B' D U2 L' 
3. 12.63 U D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F L2 U2 L' F2 U F' D L' D' F' 
4. 10.18 F2 D B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' F2 L2 B L' D R' U' B' U2 
5. 12.72 U2 L D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B F2 L2 U L' D R U2 B L U 
6. 11.83 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' B' F R F L' R U' R B' F 
7. 11.63 F' L U' L2 B U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B F L' U L2 F2 U' R D 
8. (14.32) R' B U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R' F2 L2 B' D F' R' 
9. (15.10) B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R B' U F R' D L' D B' U 
10. 11.41 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 F2 L U' L2 F U L R' B' L' B2 
11. 11.85 F2 B' D' R' U2 L' F' U L2 F2 R2 F U2 F' D2 F' B' L2 D2 R2 U' 
12. 10.76 B' L2 F D2 L2 R2 B F2 R2 F R2 U F2 U2 L B2 D U' R B2 
13. 9.17 L D2 B U' L B R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 R' 
14. (14.23) L F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 R D L2 F' U B L2 B' R' F 
15. 12.74 L' U' B' U R' L' D' L' B2 R2 L F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 B' R2 
16. 9.79 B D' L2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 B D2 L B R U' L2 D F2 
17. 13.39 R2 F B2 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' L' F R2 U' B' D' R D' 
18. 12.87 L' F' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U' L U2 L2 F' U' B' F' 
19. 11.47 F U' B' R B' L' B' L2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L2 U B2 
20. 11.47 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 B' L' U2 L2 D' F2 R U L' D2 
21. 10.88 D' U2 F' L2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R U' R B' L2 B' U F 
22. 10.61 F2 R' B2 R U2 R' F2 L B2 R U2 D' B2 U2 R' F D B2 L B 
23. 10.44 U2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 B F R2 D2 B2 F' L F2 U' R F' D' L U F 
24. 13.31 B L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 L B2 L D2 R2 U B' D2 L D' L2 R2 
25. 11.16 R' B U F D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F' D L2 B' L' 
26. 10.51 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R' U' F2 R' F L F2 D2 F 
27. 11.41 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 B' L F R' B2 L D2 U' B2 L2 
28. 11.64 U' F' L' B D R2 U' L2 U2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 D' L2 
29. (13.64) F2 D' L F U' B' R B2 D' L R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 
30. 11.80 F' U' F2 R B' U L' F' B2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' 
31. (8.94) D2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 L F R2 U' F2 U L' B L B' 
32. (14.17) F R2 B2 F' L2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 F R U' L' D B2 D2 R' U R2 B' 
33. (14.28) U2 R' B2 D' F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 L' B D U F' D2 U F2 
34. 11.64 D2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 L U L' B R' D2 B U2 F2 R' 
35. 11.53 U' L U' R2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 U' F2 U' B L' U B2 D' B2 F 
36. (13.58) L' D U2 F2 L B2 R U2 R' B2 L B2 L B' D2 U' B F D' L D 
37. 10.27 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 F D' L' D2 U2 L2 U L' B U2 
38. 9.84 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F' L2 B D' B2 L' U R B' D' 
39. 10.33 D L F D2 B L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F R' D' F2 L' D' U' R2 
40. 11.23 B L' D2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' R F' R2 D' B2 U' R' 
41. 10.53 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D B2 U L2 U2 F2 R D' U' L' U2 B' U2 R' F L' 
42. 13.27 B U R2 B2 R2 B' D L' D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B' 
43. 11.38 L2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 F' R2 D2 F R' D' U B R B2 F' R2 
44. 12.66 U L' D F2 D2 B2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 D' B' U2 L D2 U2 B2 
45. 11.62 F R2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 R2 D R2 U B D F' L R D' B2 L' 
46. 10.92 D B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 F R B2 R2 B R' D' U' L D2 
47. (14.74) R' B L F L D' L U' R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 R' B2 R D2 R U' 
48. 10.27 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L' R D' B U B2 F' D' B D' 
49. 10.55 R2 U' F2 L U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L U2 B D' U B2 R' D' R' 
50. 13.17 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 D' L' F' R2 D2 U' F2 D2 B' 
51. 13.42 U L' F2 B2 U' B2 R B' R2 U2 B2 R D2 R D2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 B 
52. 12.52 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 R2 F' R D' U2 B L' F2 R' F U B2 
53. 11.86 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 R D R' B' R U L B' R' F 
54. 12.04 U2 D B R D' F U R' F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 U' 
55. (8.64) U2 B L U R' U2 F R L2 B2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 L' D' B2 
56. 10.68 U2 B2 U2 F R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F' D B F D' R2 B L D2 B F2 
57. (8.41) D' R F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U F' R2 B' U2 L U R2 U 
58. 9.25 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 D L' B U' R2 U B2 R F' 
59. 11.83 L2 B' R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 L' D' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 
60. 9.25 F' U B R F U R' D F2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F U 
61. 10.48 F2 D B' F' U2 R2 F U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 F2 D' U2 L' D B U2 L 
62. 9.63 R B L2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 U R' U' R U' R2 F U2 
63. 12.43 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B F' U2 D R2 D2 R B2 F L F' L' 
64. 11.51 B' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 D B2 L' B F' U' L' B' L2 R' F' 
65. 9.57 D B2 U B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 L D F' D2 L D2 L F' R2 
66. 11.33 L D' R' B' U D R D2 B U2 F' D2 B D2 B' U2 D2 B2 D' B2 
67. 10.12 B2 U2 B2 L F' D L F D' U2 B2 L U2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 F2 L 
68. 11.93 F U' L' U2 F2 B D B U R2 U2 L' D2 L D2 R2 F2 B2 R' F2 
69. 11.51 D R2 B D2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 R' B' D F L R2 F D' 
70. 11.94 D' F U' F2 B U L' B U R2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 B U2 F' R2 B 
71. 12.81 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L F' R' F' U B U B2 D' R2 
72. 12.33 F' U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 L F2 L F2 R' U' L' F L' F R D R2 
73. 12.33 L2 U' R2 F' B U F R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 B2 R U 
74. (13.64) L' D' R' L2 F' L2 B R' B2 R B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 L' D2 L' U' F2 
75. 12.51 L' B D2 R' F' B2 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 
76. 11.19 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' F L' F' U F' D' U2 F U2 
77. 10.42 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 B U2 F D2 U F' U2 F2 R' B' L R' F' 
78. 12.05 F D F' U2 R2 B' L2 F L' B2 D L2 D R2 D L2 B2 U L2 U2 
79. 11.95 F R F2 D L2 F2 D F2 D F2 U2 R2 F D F R2 D2 R F L 
80. 12.66 F R2 F' R2 U' D' B' L B' U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U' D2 L2 B2 U2 
81. 11.66 B L' B2 R' B2 R U' F B R2 B2 D L2 D B2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' B2 
82. 12.20 F2 R B L2 F L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L' U L2 D2 L 
83. 10.22 U L' D2 F R B2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 F D2 B R2 F2 D' F' 
84. (8.98) U' L R2 B2 D2 B F2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F R2 L D B D2 R B D 
85. 11.49 R' D' L' B2 U2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 B' D2 U' L' U' L' R B' L2 
86. 10.96 D F' U2 F L' F R F' U F D2 B U2 F U2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F 
87. 10.93 R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D L F' L R U' F D2 F U F 
88. 11.35 L' F L' D2 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D L U F' R' B2 D' 
89. 12.09 F R L' B' U2 D' L U' B2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R 
90. 13.15 F2 R U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D L U' B2 F' L' R B 
91. 10.37 U' B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' L' D' U L' U' F L' R F2 R 
92. (13.70) R2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R U B2 L2 U2 F L D' R B' 
93. 10.68 R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F R2 B2 F2 D L R B2 U L2 U B' U L F 
94. 11.12 F L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' U2 B L R' D2 F' R' U' L' 
95. 12.26 D2 B D2 R B2 R B2 L' U2 L' B2 R B' D U L R F D 
96. (13.72) R D2 U F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 B U' F' L2 B F2 R' U' 
97. 12.28 F L D2 L2 F' U2 F R2 F' L2 F U2 F R' D2 F2 U2 B' D' F' U 
98. 12.29 R2 D' R D' F U2 R' D F' R B2 R U2 B2 R F2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 
99. 9.91 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L R U F2 L' B' D U' L2 F2 
100. 12.72 U2 F' L2 F' D' F' U2 L F2 U2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U' L2 D L 
101. 12.09 U2 F L2 F D2 F' D2 B' U2 B' R2 D L R2 B2 U' F L2 D L' R' 
102. 11.80 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B D' F2 D R' D' L U2 
103. 10.94 B' D2 F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 L F2 R U' R2 F' D2 B 
104. 10.87 U2 R U2 B2 L2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 U F' L' B D2 U B' F D' 
105. 12.00 L' B2 U' L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 F' L2 U L F' R' D B2 
106. 9.99 B D' L D F B L D2 B D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 D' R2 
107. 11.47 F L B2 U2 F2 L D2 R D2 B2 R F2 R' D F L B U F U2 L 
108. 11.00 B' U2 F2 D F R2 U L R2 B L2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 
109. 11.31 B2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 B L' U F' L' D U' F2 
110. 10.40 D' B2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D U2 B' D' L' R U B' F2 D U2 
111. 11.95 F D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 F L' F' L' D' F2 L' U2 F' L 
112. 11.52 F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U F' D R B2 U' L2 D R' B U2 
113. 10.85 U D2 R L F' U' B U B L' D2 L B2 L F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 
114. 10.62 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 F R' U' B' 
115. 11.31 R2 F2 U2 F' D F2 L' D F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 L U 
116. 10.61 R2 B2 R2 B D2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 R' F' U B' D' B' R D2 R' 
117. 12.56 D U2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 U' B2 F' L' D F L' D L U2 R' 
118. 9.54 F2 R' U2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 U B' R F2 R U2 F2 D U' 
119. 10.51 U L F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 B' D B D2 L U F D2 
120. 12.75 B' D2 F U2 B' R2 B U2 F L2 F U2 L' D' B' D L' R F R2 U 
121. 11.57 B2 D' B D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B U2 B' F2 D U' R D R2 B' D' 
122. 10.78 F2 B2 D' B L' F' B' L' D2 L' F2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 D L' 
123. 13.30 D B' U2 F2 R' D' F2 L' U F2 B2 U2 R D2 R' L' F2 R D2 
124. 11.59 L2 D R' D2 L' U2 L R2 D2 B2 L' D F R2 U' B2 L D' 
125. 11.10 L' F L2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D' L U' R' D' F D2 R' 
126. 11.12 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D U' R B R U' L D2 B' R' F' R' 
127. 13.21 D' L D' F' R' F2 B D' B R2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 R' 
128. 12.79 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F L' R' F' L2 R' F' R2 U B 
129. 12.55 R' U' F R' B2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 R B' U2 F' U' F D2 R2 
130. 9.13 R' B R2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' R' F' U' L2 B2 D' F' U' L2 
131. 12.33 U' L' D' R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D U F2 L B' D2 U B D' B' F' 
132. 12.09 U2 L' F B' L' F' U D' R' L2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 L2 F 
133. 11.13 U2 R' B2 D2 R D2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' D R' U' B' L' F' L' R F' 
134. 11.93 D2 F U2 D2 F D' R' L D' R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' 
135. (8.73) D' L F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U' R B U2 R U' L2 F' 
136. (14.25) L' F R' L2 D R2 D U' F2 R2 U F2 U2 B' U B L R F2 U 
137. (14.20) R L2 D2 U2 B L2 B L2 R2 B F2 U2 D' L2 D L' U2 F D' B2 
138. 11.87 L2 F' U' D2 L F' B' L U F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B' 
139. 10.85 F R2 B' U' F R' B L' U D2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 D' B 
140. 10.58 B2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 L U2 B' D R' B' R' U' B' R' D 
141. (13.97) L' F' D2 B U2 R2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 L D2 B D U2 F D2 B' 
142. 12.73 R2 B L' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B U' B L2 U' R U2 
143. (13.69) B2 D' L F2 R2 D R' F2 B U R2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 
144. 12.38 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R B U' F2 D' R' B L' B' F 
145. 10.82 F2 U2 L' U2 F' R U2 B' U D' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 R 
146. 11.07 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U L' U L U' B' R' F' D' F' 
147. 11.29 R D' L' D2 R' U2 R' D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U' L' D2 B L' U2 R2 
148. 11.79 F R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' L F2 D R2 F D' F R D' U' 
149. 12.73 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 B F2 R U B' U2 F U F2 D' F 
150. 11.85 D F2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 L B2 L R' B L' U' L2 R' F2 R2 D 
151. 11.19 R' F B U' D' B' U D2 L' D B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 
152. 10.69 R' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 L B2 L2 F' D2 F2 L' D2 R2 
153. 11.15 L B U' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 R' D2 F' L' D B R B2 
154. (13.62) R D L' B' U2 R2 D L2 F' U2 D2 F' B' D2 L2 B' U' B 
155. 11.46 L2 F D' L U F R L' D' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F2 
156. 9.62 L D R2 U R' F' R2 B R B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U B2 D 
157. 11.60 L B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F' R2 D2 R2 L B' U R2 B' F' D U2 
158. 10.99 U F' L U2 R D2 B2 L' B2 L2 R' D2 B2 U F L' F2 U2 B L U' 
159. 10.91 R' F U' L B2 D R' L2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F' R' F2 
160. 11.56 L U L' F2 L U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 R F' L D2 B2 D' B' L2 
161. 11.64 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 B' D2 R U' L' B' F2 D2 F R' D 
162. 11.17 F2 D' B2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 L D' B2 L2 D2 F' D B U L2 
163. 9.71 R2 D' U2 F R2 F U2 B F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R F D2 R F2 D R 
164. 12.50 D F U2 L' R' B2 L' B2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 D R F2 D2 F' R2 U 
165. 10.89 U' B2 R' L2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 D' R U' B2 R2 D F 
166. 10.72 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F' R' B' F' L R2 B' R' B D 
167. 10.04 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 B U2 L2 U' L' B2 D F' D U2 R2 B2 
168. 11.10 R2 U2 F2 L U D2 F R L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D 
169. 11.33 R F R F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 L D F' R D L' R D2 U' 
170. 10.75 F D L2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 B' F R2 U2 F2 L F' R2 D' R' D2 B' 
171. 10.17 B2 U F2 D L U' F' U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R B' 
172. 12.29 U2 L D' R2 B U F' B2 L F2 R2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 D2 B 
173. 9.31 F2 D' L F' R' F D' B' U B2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 L2 
174. (13.68) U2 R' D L' D2 F R2 B R U2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R F2 B2 D 
175. 9.43 B' R F B L' U L2 B' F2 D2 R D2 F2 L U2 B2 L D2 F2 D 
176. 11.42 U2 F2 D F R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B' R2 D' B' D L2 R' U R 
177. 9.04 D2 F U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 U L' F2 U2 F D B U2 F2 D 
178. 11.15 R' F2 U2 L' D2 L2 R' U2 F2 R2 F R D' B F U2 F' L2 B' 
179. 11.52 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 B R F' U2 L' D F' D2 B' 
180. 10.64 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 R2 U B2 D' U2 F' D R2 F' L R D2 R' 
181. 11.86 U B U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R' U2 L' F' R2 U' L' U' 
182. 9.41 F2 D2 R' L D' B2 U F2 R2 F' B2 D2 R2 F R2 L2 B2 R2 D F' 
183. 9.81 D L B U2 B' R2 U2 B R2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 R B' L' B D' F2 R' 
184. 13.05 L2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 L' D2 F U2 L' F' R' F2 L' D 
185. 10.44 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L D' U' B' U R2 F' R' D' 
186. 12.43 U2 D' F2 B L' U' D2 B U' D' R2 B2 U R2 U L2 F2 
187. 11.80 L2 D L2 B2 D U2 B2 D L2 F2 U' R F2 R2 U2 B L' R2 B' U' 
188. 11.34 B' R B' R2 F D' R F' L' D2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 B D2 F' L2 B2 
189. 11.30 L2 U F2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 B' F' L D R2 B2 U R B' U 
190. 11.66 D B' R F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 R F' U' B2 D' F2 L2 
191. 9.84 B D2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 F D L' F' L' D2 L' U F' R' 
192. 12.92 B D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' R' D B' D' R F2 U' R2 
193. 9.95 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L' F D B2 U' B' L U 
194. 9.81 B' R' U2 L' U2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' R' U' B F2 U' L2 B2 L D' 
195. 10.99 F2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F L2 R' B2 F' D2 B2 L D B R' 
196. 11.51 F2 L' B U2 F D2 B D2 B2 D2 F R2 B' L2 R D U2 B' U' L B 
197. 9.93 D L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F D' L2 U' R F D F' L' U 
198. 12.14 F2 D2 L F2 L F2 R B2 D2 R U2 R2 U F' U' B' F U B2 R B2 
199. 9.30 L F2 R2 F B2 L U2 D' F D2 F L2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 L2 F 
200. 9.96 U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L F2 L' F2 U2 R2 B U2 F' U' L2 F2 U' L F' 
201. 11.38 U' L2 U2 L' F2 L B2 L U2 F2 L D2 R2 D' R F U' B' R2 B2 
202. 11.52 U' R2 L' U R D' B' L F U2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 B2 L B2 
203. 10.42 D' F' L U' B' U F' D' F' U D F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 
204. 10.03 B L B U2 L2 D' L R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 F U 
205. 9.25 U F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F' L2 U B U F R' 
206. 12.90 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F' D' L' F D2 L2 D2 R' B' 
207. 9.91 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D R' B U2 L R' B' U L' D' L 
208. 11.54 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 R U2 L' U' B2 L2 B D' B U 
209. 11.56 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U R' D' F' L2 D F L' B U2 B2 
210. 9.68 F2 U' L' D' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D2 U B L2 D' L D2 R2 B' 
211. 11.72 R' F' B L2 U' F2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 L F2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 R2 
212. 9.75 U' R' F2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 L' F2 D' U' B2 U2 B' R2 
213. 11.55 F2 L' U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 D' L2 B' L D2 R B D' B2 
214. 11.57 F' L F D2 F U2 L2 R2 F R2 F' U2 F' R B' D L' U' R' B2 U 
215. 11.96 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B R' D2 R D2 B2 F' U F2 
216. 11.49 R2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D L2 B D' B D F2 R' 
217. 10.30 U2 R' F L F U' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 B 
218. 11.54 R2 F2 U2 B R2 B' L2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 R' F U' L R D' F D' F2 
219. 11.14 F' D R U' R' B U' F' U2 R L2 B2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R B' 
220. 12.07 L' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 D U' B' D' R' D2 
221. 10.23 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 L2 R' U' B R D2 R2 D' B2 U' R' 
222. 9.34 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D B2 U L D2 F R D2 R' D B R B 
223. 9.90 D2 R F L2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 B L2 D2 F' D' L F 
224. 11.58 R' F2 D' L2 B L U F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' U' L 
225. 9.40 B L F' U2 R U D2 B U2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L F2 U2 L F2 L2 
226. 11.86 B' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 L D2 L' D2 B' L2 R2 U R2 B' R U2 
227. 9.88 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 U F U' B' L2 D2 L R' D 
228. 10.36 R' U' B2 U2 F R B2 D' L' B2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 D 
229. 9.69 R2 F' D2 B' D2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 R' U F' R2 D F R2 
230. 11.12 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 R' D' B2 U' B' R' D2 R2 F2 
231. 10.53 F U2 L' F' L' F' B' U R' U2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 L' 
232. 12.97 R F2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 U' R2 F' L' B2 D' F U2 L2 U 
233. 9.88 B2 D' B L' U F2 B' L2 U2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' L D2 
234. (16.52) R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D L' R U' B D2 L D F' 
235. 10.31 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 F' R2 B U B' L U2 L' R F L2 
236. 11.23 F U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 U L2 U' F2 R' D2 L2 F' D2 L R' B 
237. (7.59) U' R2 F D2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' R U' L D2 L D' B2 F' L 
238. 11.22 L2 B' U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 B L R U' F2 L' D' U' 
239. (8.45) R F2 U2 R F2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 R B2 D R' U2 B F2 L2 R U' F 
240. 10.13 F D2 L D2 L B2 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 F' R' F' L B' D' F2 D2 
241. 9.70 F2 D' L F2 R F' L B' D' R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 L' F2 B2 
242. 11.25 U2 D' F B' L F' R' L U' B2 U' L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U 
243. 10.83 F2 U' L2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 D2 F2 U B R F2 D2 U L R2 F' U' 
244. (8.12) D B' D R B2 L' B2 R2 U D2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 F U2 L2 B' 
245. 9.62 F L2 D2 F2 R F2 L B2 R2 U2 R D' L B U R' F' D 
246. 10.32 R' U2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U F R' F' U' L R' F' R B 
247. (13.47) F' R2 B U L2 U2 D' F' U L' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 L F2 L' U2 R2 U2 
248. 9.90 B R2 F' L' B2 R' U' R' B' U D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U' D' 
249. 9.31 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 L' B2 D2 R' D' B' R D2 F U R2 D' R 
250. 9.07 B D R U' L2 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' B L F' L' F L D' 
251. 10.38 U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U F' D U F' U B2 R' U2 B L2 
252. 10.15 U R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B' F' D' L D' R' D2 U F R B 
253. 10.02 B2 U2 D' F' B R2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 D2 L F2 D' F2 
254. 10.85 R' B' R D R' F L U' F B2 R B2 R U2 B2 R' U2 D2 R2 F2 R' 
255. 9.01 D' R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 U' F' L' B D U F' R 
256. 12.07 R2 F' L' B2 U' B R U2 L' B2 L2 B2 D B2 D L2 F2 B2 U' F2 
257. 12.70 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F D2 U' L D2 B2 L' D B2 F2 
258. (7.35) D' U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' L B L' B' R2 F2 R' U' R 
259. 9.52 B2 D' U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 R' B2 L B' F D R' D F2 
260. 9.49 F2 D2 U F2 U B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 F' D R2 F D2 R' F R B L 
261. 10.66 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F' D B' R' D R' D' U B2 D' 
262. 10.46 U2 L B U' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 B' D F R2 U' B' L' 
263. (8.39) D2 L R2 U R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' L D' F' L2 U2 L' B2 
264. 10.96 D' L F2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 L B' D2 B2 D' L F L U' 
265. 9.22 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 B2 F' D2 R U B L' F' R' U 
266. (8.72) F R2 B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 B' D' R F' U F R 
267. (8.63) D' R2 U F2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' R' B' R D' F' U B' D' L2 R' 
268. 10.56 F L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B R D L2 B R2 F' D2 L R 
269. (8.31) D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' B D2 B' R' D B L' U2 
270. 12.33 R2 B R' D2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L F2 R D B' F R2 
271. 12.23 D2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L B2 L' U R' U' L2 U F2 D2 F D' 
272. 11.06 L' D2 L2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D F L' D2 R U L' B U2 
273. 9.74 D2 F' L' D2 R B2 D2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' B' D' B2 D' R2 B R2 
274. (14.48) R' L U B2 L' U' F U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 R 
275. 10.89 R D' B R D F' B U' F2 B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 L' D2 L U 
276. 12.17 U' L2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 B' U2 B L2 D2 L F2 R B U2 L U' R U2 
277. 11.36 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F' D2 L B2 L F D2 L R2 
278. 12.68 U' R' F' D' F B U B F2 U' R2 D' L2 D F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 B 
279. 9.60 L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D R2 F D' R' D' R U B F' R' 
280. 13.26 D' F' U L B R F D F2 R2 U2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 L2 F D2 R 
281. 11.89 U2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L B' R' F D2 F R2 U' L2 B' 
282. 9.62 B L B2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 L' D F2 U B' L' B2 D' U2 
283. 11.14 L U2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 B R2 D2 B' D B D' U2 R 
284. 12.06 R D F' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D' F L2 D L2 U L F2 
285. 9.85 L R2 U2 F2 L' B2 L F2 D B' U' B' U2 L2 D' B' F2 
286. 12.97 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D B2 L2 F R' B' U L B D B R' 
287. 10.89 R F' D L U' L' F' B2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 L D' F' 
288. 11.66 F' L D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 F' L' U2 B2 L' B F' D' 
289. 10.81 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' L D R2 F' L' D2 U2 B L 
290. 12.94 L' B' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D L2 R U' L2 B D2 
291. 11.96 B' R' D B R2 B R' U' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 R' U 
292. 11.22 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 F' U' L2 F' D U2 L R B U2 
293. 10.65 R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B D' B' L U' L B' R2 B' 
294. 10.19 L' D' F' R2 D2 R' U' D2 L' U F2 B2 D R2 B2 U' D' R2 U' L2 
295. 12.44 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D' U2 R' U' F D B L' D U2 L2 F2 
296. 9.89 F R2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R' U' L2 D L' B' R D U' 
297. 10.84 F U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' F2 R U' L2 D' R2 B2 L' F U B 
298. 10.55 F U2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 B' F' U F2 U L' F' R B2 F' R2 U 
299. 9.62 R2 B' U L2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 U' F' R' U' R B' L' U' F' 
300. 10.64 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U R2 D2 L2 R' F' D2 R' B2 U2 B R' U F' 
301. 9.96 F' R L' U' R' B U R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 R U2 F2 R2 U B 
302. 12.70 D' L' B' U L D2 F2 B2 L F2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 B R2 F' L2 F' R' 
303. 11.27 L2 R2 F L2 B D2 R2 F R2 D2 U L' F R U' F' D' U' R2 F 
304. 10.38 R2 F B' U' R' F2 U D2 R2 D2 F R2 B L2 B2 R2 B L' U 
305. 10.04 R F2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 L' R2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 L' D2 F2 D' R B' U' 
306. 9.28 U2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 R' F2 R D2 U B' F' D' L B' F2 R' B 
307. 12.23 U2 L2 D U2 R2 D F2 U' F2 R U' L' B' L2 U2 L F' L2 U2 
308. 9.61 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U L' D B U L' D' R' U2 L2 D 
309. 10.47 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 F R F D L F2 L2 U2 B' D 
310. 12.01 D F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L D2 U L R2 F U' R2 D' 
311. 10.17 B' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 U2 R2 B L' R F2 U' F' D2 
312. 10.55 F2 R D2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 F' L2 U B R D L2 F2 D2 
313. 9.44 U2 B U2 B2 U' F2 R D2 B R B2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L' 
314. 11.62 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F D' B2 R F' D' B' D' F' 
315. (8.26) U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 R' F2 U2 B R2 F' R' U F' L R 
316. 10.62 U2 L F2 D2 R' F2 R B2 L' D2 L' R2 B L R2 B U' L2 D' B2 R 
317. 9.06 R B R' B2 L' F2 R' U R2 U B2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B L 
318. 9.50 F2 D R2 B2 D F2 D B2 F2 U2 L F L' D' L U L2 D U B 
319. 10.78 U D' L F' R D2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D' B2 F 
320. 9.91 F L R2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 U' B L R2 F L D' L 
321. 10.57 D2 R D2 U2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 L2 F D2 U L2 R2 F R B' R 
322. 9.30 B2 U D2 L' B D2 B' L' D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 D2 R2 U' 
323. 9.73 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U L2 F2 D L2 R' D' B L F L2 F2 D' R' D 
324. 10.91 U R2 F R2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 R B' D R2 D U' L 
325. 10.78 D L' F' L2 B' L2 B D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R U R U' L' B D2 L2 
326. 11.08 D2 R B' D' R F2 B L' B2 U2 L' D2 L D2 R F2 R B2 D R2 
327. 10.72 B R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 R B2 D' L' U L2 U' F' L2 
328. 9.81 L' F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D B' L R2 F' U R2 B F2 
329. 10.97 R' F2 L' U' D L' U2 B R B' U2 L2 U2 D2 B L2 F' B2 R2 U2 R2 
330. 9.64 F U2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 F R F' U2 B F' U F' D 
331. 10.07 F' R B' R2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 F2 L' D' R' F2 U' L' B 
332. 11.16 R2 D L2 D L B R' B2 U L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D' L2 U' L2 B R' 
333. 11.05 D2 B2 R' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 R' D' F L' B2 F U2 
334. 9.65 F' D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 R2 U R2 D L' D2 B F L' D R B' 
335. 11.61 D U2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 U2 F2 U' L B' D' U2 L' U' R' 
336. 9.79 B2 D' R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B' L' R2 U F D2 L F2 L2 F 
337. 11.99 D' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 B' U2 R2 U R' F2 R' F' L D R 
338. 10.42 U' D2 B U2 D' B2 R D2 B R2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 B' R' B2 
339. (8.69) D' L2 F' B' U' F L' B' R2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 B' D2 B L' U 
340. 10.76 F' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F L B2 U2 R' B U L2 U 
341. 10.77 F' D' R B2 U R B' R' F' R' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 R U2 R' F2 L' 
342. 10.57 R2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B U L D2 L2 D R F' L D L 
343. (8.65) U' F' B' D2 F R' U D2 R2 B L2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 B' 
344. 10.62 U R2 B R' D' B' D' L B F2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U D2 R2 B2 
345. 10.81 B R U' F D F D2 R D B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 R' D2 R F2 
346. 9.38 R B D' R' U D2 B R F' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 
347. 9.86 D B R' U2 F2 D2 L D2 R' F2 L2 R' B2 F' L2 D2 L' U R' D U' 
348. 10.54 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' U R' B D' L B2 R2 U2 F 
349. 10.39 L U D R' F' D2 R B2 D' L' U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D 
350. 10.76 F' L' B' U2 R2 B' U' B R F2 R' B2 L F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 L' B' 
351. 9.81 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U F D' F L' F' U B F' R' D 
352. 9.57 B R U2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 R' U L2 U2 L' B' L U2 R2 
353. 9.79 B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D U R2 B2 U F2 R F2 R B' R' D2 F R2 D2 
354. 10.72 F' D' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' L B D' L' U' F D2 L' 
355. 10.74 R' B2 F2 L R B2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 D' F' L U B' F' D L2 D2 B' 
356. 12.07 L2 D2 L D2 R' F2 L U2 F2 U2 R' U2 B F' D R' D' R2 U F' 
357. 12.39 F L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D L2 B L2 B' L' B2 D L D2 
358. 9.50 F2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 R2 U R F' L2 D2 B' L D L2 
359. 10.85 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R F' U' L' B' D F' L2 R 
360. (14.20) F' L' D F U B2 R' B2 D2 R2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 L D 
361. 10.47 D L' F2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 U B' L2 U' F L' B L2 
362. 10.99 R2 D L2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U' L D B F2 R2 B2 R F' U R' 
363. 13.41 L R2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 D' B' U L2 F' D' B L2 F' 
364. 12.16 U' R L U2 F R2 B U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 U F2 R' U2 
365. 9.70 U F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' L F D' F R' B L B' 
366. 12.29 R' U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 R B R2 F L R' U L' 
367. 10.08 U2 B' F' R2 F' L2 R2 D2 B L2 F' D' R D' F2 D' L F R' B 
368. 9.60 R' U2 R F' U2 L2 F2 D F2 R D2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 L U' 
369. 12.99 B L2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F' D' L' U B2 D' F R B2 R' 
370. 9.59 U B' R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 D2 F R2 L D2 R' D B R B' F 
371. 11.25 R F' U F2 U2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 R U2 L R2 B' U L' D' R2 B F 
372. 10.18 R L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U L2 D2 B2 D2 B L' R2 B' L F' D' U2 
373. 12.81 D' L' F2 B' R' D2 B D' B' L2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 R 
374. 12.24 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D U R2 U L2 U' R' B' L2 D B' U L2 R2 F2 
375. (17.24) F' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' L' B L D2 R2 D' R D2 L 
376. (8.54) L2 B2 R B' R' F2 R' F' L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 D' 
377. 11.87 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D B2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 B' L2 R B' F2 U L R' 
378. 10.40 R B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U R2 D2 B2 D F L' R2 D F' D R' 
379. 11.10 L' D' B2 L D' B' U2 L' D2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 F' B2 U' 
380. 10.67 R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 D' F L' B R U F2 L' D U2 F' 
381. 12.31 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 R F2 R2 B L2 R' U' F R 
382. 10.91 B2 R' L F' D B' R' F2 L R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D 
383. 12.53 B2 U L' D2 B D2 F' U2 F U2 B2 R' U' B2 L' F U2 F 
384. 12.21 D B' R' F2 U' B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' U' B D' F2 U' L' D2 U 
385. 10.34 U2 B2 R B2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D B F2 R2 B' D B R F' 
386. 12.54 L B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L B' D2 U' F' U2 F2 L 
387. 11.18 L B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' R F U B2 D F' L U2 
388. 10.18 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L' U' R2 B2 U2 F R B R 
389. 11.20 R2 U2 R' F2 L2 R D2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 B' D R U' B' D2 B' R' B' 
390. 11.66 D F2 D2 L' D2 L2 R F2 R U2 R' D2 R' B U' B R' F R D2 
391. 12.33 U B U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R D U2 R2 B2 U B L B' 
392. 12.19 R U' L2 D' F U2 F2 B' L U2 F2 D' R2 U D R2 L2 B2 U R2 
393. (13.44) R' B R L D R' F2 B' U' F' L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B' R2 F2 
394. 10.44 U2 B R L F B' U' R2 B' L U L2 F2 U B2 U D' B2 D L2 
395. 12.60 B U R2 L' D2 B U' F2 R' U2 R F2 L' F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R' F' 
396. 12.88 L' F L' D2 L U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 U B' D' R' U L B' 
397. 12.31 R' U' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 R F D' F2 U2 F' U' L' B' U2 
398. 12.48 D' B U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 L' D' F' R2 U2 L2 B 
399. 9.33 B L U2 L2 B2 R' D2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B U' L' F2 L D2 
400. (13.66) L' U2 L' R2 U2 R B2 F2 L' U2 B2 U F' L2 B' D' B D2 R 
401. 11.96 L D B D2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B2 D F L2 D' R' D2 L U 
402. 11.65 R U B2 L2 F' R D B' D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 D B2 D2 R 
403. 10.44 B' L B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U R2 D B2 D' F U R U2 R2 B' 
404. (8.60) L D R D2 L F2 U R F U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 B' 
405. 12.24 D F2 U' F' R' F2 D F' D' B R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 F2 B' U2 
406. (8.65) F R' B2 D2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 F D' L2 B' R' D2 F' D' 
407. 10.58 D' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B U2 R F U' F' U R2 D R2 
408. 10.90 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' B D R2 D B U2 L B L' 
409. 11.55 D' R2 L' B' R U R L F2 U2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F' U2 F L2 
410. 9.45 L B2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 B R U2 R' D F' U' B' L' 
411. 9.81 L2 D' L2 F' R2 D L2 B F2 L B2 D2 L B2 L D2 R B2 L D 
412. 12.77 D2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 F D2 F' D2 F L D R B' R D' R2 D' F' 
413. 11.48 D B F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U' R' U2 F D2 R F L 
414. 10.26 U2 D F' R' L U' R U F' U L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 
415. 10.48 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U R F' U R' B' L' F' D' B2 
416. 9.27 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' D' R U' F2 D' B' F L 
417. 11.77 B2 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 D L2 D R2 U' L D' F D B2 F L B' U' 
418. 10.81 B L' U L B U2 D2 R' U B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D 
419. 10.02 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B' D L B D' F' D U' L' 
420. 11.32 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' F2 U' B F' L' R' B F2 
421. 11.24 L2 B' D F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F' R' D2 R' D' F R 
422. 10.59 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 F D2 L2 R B' L F U' L D2 
423. 9.82 D2 F2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R' F U' R' B2 F L' D U F2 
424. 10.61 F' B R B2 R' D L' F' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D L2 F' 
425. 10.88 L' F B L U' F' R L' D R B2 R' U2 L B2 R' U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 
426. 11.49 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 B' R B R D F2 D' F' D' L' 
427. (8.69) U F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D R D B L' R2 U' B2 L2 D' R 
428. 9.03 R' B' L2 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R B U' R D' L B D2 
429. 12.98 F' R2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F' L' B' L2 F D' R2 D B2 L' 
430. 9.45 L' D2 B2 R B2 R U2 R F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L B' U R' U2 L2 F2 U' 
431. 10.80 D' F2 L' B L U' F D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D F2 U' B' U2 
432. 9.77 U2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 U2 R B2 R' B2 L' U' L2 F D U L' F L R 
433. 9.62 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R' U B R2 U' 
434. 9.79 L D' L2 D' B2 R D F U2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 F U2 B L2 R' U 
435. 13.03 B R2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 B' F2 D2 L U L2 B2 F2 R D2 L B 
436. 12.53 R2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F D2 B' R F2 D' U2 R' U L 
437. 10.83 F' R' F2 U2 B' U' R2 D L D' F2 L2 U2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' 
438. 10.20 B2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 R U2 R U2 R2 B2 U B2 F R' F D2 F2 U' 
439. 10.75 R' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 U R' F R2 F R D2 R2 
440. 10.08 U F U2 L2 B2 U F2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 B' R F' L' F' D2 B' U 
441. 9.26 U D2 R U2 B' R2 U B U' L2 F R2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 
442. 10.90 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B' R U' R' D L2 U2 B' L' 
443. 12.27 B' D2 F2 R2 D L B R F' R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B U 
444. 9.78 F2 L U R2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U F' D' B' F L D R' D2 
445. 11.04 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 R' B D2 R B D' B' R' F' 
446. 9.79 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 D B D2 B R' F' L2 B2 U' L D' 
447. 12.48 R' U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U2 R F' U' L' B R U' B' 
448. 11.88 F D' B' L2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F L2 F U' R B L' U' R' U' 
449. 10.07 L D R' F' R' B L' U F2 U D L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F U2 
450. 10.85 U' L' U2 R2 U' B2 L' F2 D' F B' U2 F L2 B' L2 F L2 U2 B' 
451. 11.21 F' U' L F' B2 U D B' L D2 B' D2 F' R2 F' U2 F D2 F U2 L2 
452. (8.90) D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 L B2 R' B' U2 
453. 11.12 L F R F2 R2 D' F' R U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U R 
454. 9.61 B' U D2 F U2 L' D L F' U2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 L F2 L2 
455. 11.19 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 D U F' U' R F2 L D' F D2 R2 
456. 10.06 U2 R2 F D2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 R' D2 B' D R F2 R2 F L 
457. 10.79 U' R L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B U R' F2 U B' L2 R' 
458. 10.79 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 L U2 L U2 L2 U L' D' R U2 F' R2 U B U 
459. (8.01) U R B' R2 B D' F' R U2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 F B U2 L2 F' 
460. 11.39 R F' U2 R2 B D2 F L2 B R2 F R2 U' R B2 F' D R' B U' F2 
461. (8.38) L2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 F L2 D B' F D L' D' L B2 
462. 11.01 B' L' D' L2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 F' D' F' L' D F' L 
463. 10.40 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 U2 L B2 F L D' R U B D L' D2 B2 
464. 10.40 U R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 F L F' D2 L U' F L U 
465. 10.36 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 U B L R D2 F U2 R2 D B 
466. (8.80) B2 R U2 L B2 D2 R' D2 R B2 L2 R' U F' D' L D B2 R' B2 
467. 11.93 L' D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U' L D2 U2 L F2 D' F L 
468. 9.51 B' D' F U L' F B L' B F2 R2 U F2 D L2 D' F2 U B2 
469. 10.86 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D F U' B F' L F L2 R2 
470. 10.87 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U L' B' U' L U2 F2 U2 L' F 
471. 9.54 F2 B U D2 F U2 L2 U' R' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' 
472. 9.53 U' R U' F' B' R L' B' L' D2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' 
473. 9.84 F2 R B D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U L2 F' D' R' B U' L2 D2 
474. 9.79 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D B F U B2 D R' D' B2 R 
475. 10.70 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 D B2 R U' L' D B' 
476. 10.18 F2 L' R2 U2 F R2 F D2 B F D2 L2 U2 D' F R D U B' L B2 
477. 10.81 B' R' L' B' R B' R2 U' F D B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' D2 F2 L2 F2 
478. 10.40 F2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F R' D' R U' B' L F2 U2 R' 
479. 10.40 L D2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' L2 U F2 L' U' B' R U' L B L' D 
480. 10.40 L' D' B' R2 D2 B F2 L2 F D2 F' L B2 L2 B D' L R2 
481. 10.75 U L' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 B D' L2 F B2 U2 B R2 F R2 L2 B2 L2 
482. 10.59 L U2 L U D B R' F D R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' D2 L2 F' 
483. 9.69 D' F B R2 F U2 R' B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F' 
484. 10.87 D F U2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 R' B U R U B' D F' 
485. 9.97 R2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U B2 U2 B2 F R D U L B' D' B' 
486. (8.79) D' F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 D R2 U2 B' F R' D' L' D2 B D2 U' 
487. 9.43 R U2 B2 F2 L B2 R B2 R B2 D B' F R2 U R B R2 
488. 11.62 D L' D2 B' L' B R2 U' F R2 L' U2 R' D2 L B2 D2 L B2 D2 L' 
489. 11.24 F2 D2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L' F' U' B R' B2 L' B L' U' 
490. 9.52 L U F D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' B D2 B D2 R2 
491. 10.05 R' U D2 R2 B' D' R U R2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 
492. 11.04 F' U L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B' R2 U B2 R' D' R U2 
493. 10.11 D B' R F U2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 F L2 F L2 D2 B L2 F D L2 
494. 9.67 F' R D2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 R' U2 F' D B' R2 F2 D' F L2 
495. 9.82 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' U' B' U F2 U B' F2 
496. 9.73 U2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 R U2 F D' L' F2 R2 D U' 
497. 10.71 R' F2 D R2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D U2 R' D2 L' B D U R 
498. 10.24 F' R' U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 B U2 R' D R B 
499. 11.05 F U' D B' R' U B U R U2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L 
500. 9.06 D B U' R' F2 B L' F2 D B L2 F' D2 B D2 F2 R2 L2 F' D2


----------



## Garf (Friday at 11:46 PM)

I got the cubes! I made a video unboxing the cubes, here is the link: https://watch.screencastify.com/v/FhsejHLOXPhYa98ORRpl


----------



## Running for cube (Saturday at 1:08 AM)

Pretty nice vid, from what I can tell.


----------



## Running for cube (Saturday at 1:09 AM)

Sometimes I forget your a real person, not an ai cat.


----------



## Garf (Saturday at 1:23 AM)

Running for cube said:


> Sometimes I forget your a real person, not an ai cat.


Don't know how that could be possible, but yeah. Its-a-me.


----------



## Running for cube (Saturday at 1:26 AM)

Spoiler: Mario


----------



## Garf (Saturday at 1:30 AM)

Running for cube said:


> Spoiler: Mario
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21610


I can just imagine Mario saving Garfield from a bad lasagna now.


----------



## Garf (Sunday at 9:49 PM)

Alright, so I was on the third solve of megaminx. I finished, stopped the timer, and saw this. That was my best solve EVER. The scramble was average. But somehow, I was just turning really well. The other scrambles were average. But here is what happened:
for the third solve, I saw a c-case for oll. I know how that translates to 3x3, so I did the alg. Then I saw an EPLL case, and I was thinking "Oh, fudge". I did the alg, stopped the timer, and saw the 49.46.


----------

